# Overclock.Net Folding Rig Showcase/Database



## ncsa

ncsa

AMD 3500+ NC @ 2600Mhz, Asus A8N SLi, GeIL PC3200 2x512Mb, 24/7
AMD XP-M 3200 @ 2200Mhz, Asus Laptop, 768 PC2700, 24/7
AMD 3000+ Venice @ 3000Mhz, DFI nF4 SLi, GeIL PC4800 2x512Mb, 25%

Friend's AMD system - Occasionally

This is current but is about to change due to work activities.










EDIT: PIII now offline doing educational works


----------



## Hollowman8904

Hollowman8904

P4 2.8GHz 800FSB (Stock)
MSI i865PE Neo-2 Platinum s478 Motherboard
1 GB (2x512mb OCZ Enhanced Latency Ram, Dual Channel)
Folding 50%

Adding another computer soon


----------



## dazed and confused

amd 3300+ 2.2 ghz stock
asus/hp only mobo
512 mb hp ram pc3200
24/7

amd 4000+ 2.4 stock at 2.9
DFI lanfarty nf4-sli-dr
512x2 mb ocz gold pc4000 vx
24/7

That sums it up for me.


----------



## adas

my folders are...

P4 660 @ 4.4ghz
P4 550 @ 3.4ghz
P4 1.8ghz
A64 3200 @ 2.5ghz
A-XP 1800 @ 1.53ghz







when on...
Intel centrino 1ghz

Working on getting one more P4 up, just need a cpu


----------



## Remonster

Pentium 4 530 [email protected] currently
Corsair valuram DDR2 [email protected] (1:1)
MSI i915p/915G Combo-FR
I fold whenever I am not playing BF2 so I would have to say 75% of the time.


----------



## Hollowman8904

OK. Other computer is up and running

AMD Athlon XP 2200+
Compaq Motherboard
Generic 768mb RAM (DDR 266)
Folding 24/7


----------



## lonnie5000

I have two.
*Main Rig:*
AMD XP-Mobile 2600 @ 2.5 ghz
ABit NF7 S Ver.2 mobo
2x512 GEil Ultra PC4000 (DDR500)
Will be folding 24/7 (as soon as it cools off!







)

*Second Rig:*
AMD XP2700 @ 2.17 ghz
F.I.C. AN19E mobo
2x512 Kingston PC2700 (DDR333)
Will also be folding 24/7 (see main rig here







)

*3rd Rig in the making:*
AMD XP2100 @ 1.7 ghz
ASUS cheapy mobo
2x256 Kingston PC133 SDRAM
Will also be folding 24/7

*4th Main rig in the making:*
AMD 3700 San Diego
DFI Lanparty nF3 Ut
2x512 Patriot PC5000 (DDR600)

So two rigs now and two more in about a month!








All four will be folding 24/7 for Overclock.Net!


----------



## Burn

ATVkid1090 <- Folding name

Rig:

CPU: Pentium 4 2.8 NW @ 3.4
Motherboard: ABIT AI7
RAM: Dell RAM (MOSEL) PC2700
Folding Time: 50%


----------



## bigvaL

bigval

P4 2.4ghz @ Stock / unknown
P3 800mhz / Dell Mobo / 768mb pc100


----------



## aznchowboy650

all in my sig all intels are stock the PMs are IBM the 2.8 is dell 3.2 dunno and 500mhz is IBM


----------



## timsvpr

My folding rigs:

1.3 Ghz Celeron IBM NetVista @ Stock (Work Computer) - folding 8 out of 24 hrs a day.
2.53 Ghz Pentium 4 @ Stock (Home Server) - folding 24/7


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

The_Bartender_Paradox

My folders:
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
FIC AN11 mobo
256mb pc 2700
folds 24/7

AMD Athlon XP 1700+
Gigabyte
512mb pc 2700
folds 24/7

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
DFI nF4 SLI-DR
1024mb OCZ GoldVX pc4000
folds occasionally


----------



## SpookedJunglist

SpookedJunglist
P4 3.2ghz [prescott] @ 3.85ghz (Not folding now)
Sempron 1.5ghz [T-bred] 2200+
AMD Duron 800mhz


----------



## BFRD

BFRD
P4 1.3GHz/512MB - Win Console
Xeon 3GHz/1GB - Win Console
Xeon 3GHz/2GB - Win Console
P3 500Mhz/94MB - Linux Console
P4 1GHz/512MB - Win Console
P4 3.2Ghz/1GB - Win Console
FX55 2.6GHz/1GB - Win Console

P3 900MHz/512MB - Linux Console - coming soon!

EDIT: All machines stock and fold 24-7


----------



## thecomputerdude

thecomputerdude

I have 6 rigs:

Dell Dimension XPS Gen 4- 3.6Ghz P4 w/HT and 2MB L2 cache- 4 gig ram
Dell Dimension XPS Gen 4- 3.2Ghz P4 w/HT and 2MB L2 cache- 2 gig ram
Dell Dimension XPS Gen 3- 3.4GHz P4 EE w/HT and 2MB L3 Cache- 1 gig ram
Shuttle 10- 2.4GHz P4- 512MB ram
Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 1- 3.4GHz P4 w/HT- 512MB ram
Dell Inspiron 600M 1.5GHz

I don't know who or what is running the 7th rig. I'm guessing its a laptop or small computer because of it's low scores.


----------



## Hollowman8904

Change my first rig to folding 24/7


----------



## ncsa

Updated post


----------



## xie67

AMD ATHLON XP-M 2600+ @ 2.53GHz - CORSAIR TWINX1024 3200XL - ABIT NF7-S v2.0 - 24/7 (but not lately, dammn faults)

AMD ATHLON XP 3000+ (333fsb) @ 2.37GHz - CORSAIR TWINX1024 3200C2 - ABIT NF7-S v2.0 - 24/7


----------



## Pvt. Pritchard

Pvt. Pritchard

Pentium 4 3.0E @ 3.75
Pentium 4 2.6C @ stock


----------



## wowza

wowza, folding name

3.0GHz P4 Stock folding 24/7 @ 100% OCed to 3.65 currently... more info in my profile


----------



## aznchowboy650

Post your rigs up QMopar everyone wants to see their specs


----------



## behappy

xp1800 [email protected] k7 triton socket a 512 ddr 400
pent 4 2.6 @ 2.95ghz abit is7-e (2X512) pny high speed memeory 433mhz


----------



## busa

Busa190....
1-p4 3.6 @ 4.0 ..asus p5nd2sli deluxe, 1gig corsair ddr1000...folding 2 cores 24/7 100%
Dell p3 1gig, 512 ram....folding 24/7 100%


----------



## ENTERPRISE

ENTERPRISE1701

3.4GHZ Northie
1GB CRUCIAL
GIGA-BYTE GIK1100 REV 2.0

Still folding when i can too busy too at the moment.


----------



## steveo42024

P4 [email protected] 4.2 Folding 50% Hopefully more to come soon


----------



## hdpwipmonkey

P4 650 OC'd to 4.0ghz
Abit AA8XE
1Gb PQI DDR2 533 Oc'd to 630mhz
50%

P4 3.2Ghz Northwood
Shuttle SB65
1Gb PC3200
50%

P4 2.8Ghz
Piece of Crap DELL
1GB pc3200
24/7


----------



## sleepy127

X2 4400, ASUS A8NE Motherboard, 2GB Ram (1 core for now)
3.0 P4, HP Motherboard, 1.5 GB Ram
2.8 Celeron, MSI 6714 Motherboard, 1GB Ram
2800 Sempron, Foxconn Motherboard, 1GB Ram
1333 Athlon, PC Chips Motherboard, 320 MB Ram
933 Celeron, HP Laptop Motherboard, 512 MB Ram


----------



## Korke

Athlon 64 3000+ @ stock
1024 PC3500 (BH-5)
MSI K8N Diamond Sli
I hardly fold 5 hours a day, but i try







. Waiting for a new cooler


----------



## steveo42024

I have a 640 not a 660 btw


----------



## sleepy127

I guess I need to sell all of mine and buy systems like yours. Sorry about calling you on it, maybe I will run in to some good luck and draw the right work units.


----------



## Stainless

Stainless

AMD Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2300Mhz
Corsair Value Select 2x512 @ 400Mhz
Abit NF7-M
Folds 24/7

AMD 1800+ @ stock
256Mb No-name Memory @266Mhz
Asus Mobo
Used to fold 24/7, but at the moment only 25% - 50%


----------



## stevo1663

stevo1663

Hp 2.93 GHZ CPU
768Mb RAM (unknown names)
Folding 24/7 50%

will finish my first WU September 14


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm.. my poor setup.. (but I'll have a new beast in a day or two)
2800 2.0Ghz Barton
512mb PC2700 2.5-3-3-7
I only stop folding when I recieve no power ^_*

I don't fold with that rig any more. I fold with a 3700SD usually 2.8ish 2.5 (3-5) 4 8


----------



## PCNerd

PCnerd
3000+ Venice @ 2.7Ghz 24/7 (minus gaming







)
2.6 Celeron @ stock 24/7


----------



## HrnyGoat

3.2GHz Prescott 640
1 GB DDR 400, dual channel
Folds when Im not gaming.

2.2GHz Northwood
1 GB DDR 133
Folds 24/7


----------



## claymanhb

My rigs are in my sig. The only ones that fold 24/7 is my 2800+rig and my 2.8HT P4 at work. The others fold about 20% of the time.


----------



## bigvaL

Add this to my folding:

P4 3.0 @ 3.8 / 1024 DDR500 / 24/7
P4-M Dothan 1.6 / 512 DDR333 / Folds while at school (3-4 hours a day)
Celeron 800mhz / 256 pc100 / 24/7
Celeron 1800mhz / 512 DDR266 / 24/7










A little extra shoving force!


----------



## bigvaL

Pentium 4 2.4ghz @ Stock
Pentium 3 800 MHz, Dell mobo, 768 MB PC100

Remove those, they dont fold anymore.


----------



## Zipnogg

Zipnogg

Intel P4 2.66 Ghz (Ocing Varies)
ASUS P4P800-SE
GeIL PC-4000 512MB x 2
I fold whenever I turn the PC on.


----------



## Jori

Jori

1. 1.96 ghz AMD 2800 Sempron64/512 PC2100
2. P4 3.0 ghz/1 gig PC3200


----------



## bigvaL

Mine should say:

bigval

AMD 3200+ @ 2.4, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 16/7
Pentium 4 3.0 @ 3.8 GHz, 1 GB DDR500, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4 2.4ghz @ Stock, Folding 18-24/7
Pentium 4 2.0ghz, Folding 24/7
Celeron 1800 MHz, 512 MB DDR266, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4-M Dothan 1.6 GHz, 512 MB DDR333, Folds 3-4 hours a day
Celeron 800mhz mobile, 256 MB PC100, Folding 24/7


----------



## wowza

Wow nice post / GJ keeping it updated.

well here is my rig,

F&H name is wowza

Abit AI7 - 2.8E Prescott - folding @ 3.45GHz - 24/7 (mem timings at 2-2-2-5)


----------



## Chopes

Chopes is the name I fold with.

I only use 1 computer, which is in my rig profle. Folding 24/7

The second computer I use, rarely gets anything done as its a PIII @ 800MHz Stock, Compaq Motherboard, 512RAM.


----------



## bigvaL

Sorry that I keep flip-flopping but remove this from mine:

Celeron 800 MHz mobile, 256 MB PC100, Folding 24/7

It wasnt worth it, it took like two weeks to do one work unit.


----------



## Azazel

just the rig you see right below this post and 24/7 besides gaming. Btw gimmie the folding thingy under meh name







FOlding name is Azazel0


----------



## aznchowboy650

You have to let admin know under the new [email protected] thread


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

Folding Name = Sleepy Dude..

Main Rig:

Intel Piv 1.7 Willamette
ram = 256mb ddr
Intel Mobo
24/7

Secondary

Intel P3 527Mhz
392Mb Ram SDRAM
Aopen AX63 mobo
24/7

Third Rig

Intel (with MMX technology) 225Mhz
64mb SDRAM
Unknown board
24/7

Optional Rigs: (schools)

2.8ghz Intel's
Intel boards i'm guessing 
512Mb ram (DDR)
25%

This rig times 21

AMD 1800 @ 2157mhz
optima boards (i have no idea)
256-384Mb DDRRAM
25%

this rig times about 40.

There's My folding Set, if you want to add it... add th Rigs i use if you feel like and scrap the schhols, they dont do many packets anyway.


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sleepy Dude..*

Folding Name = Sleepy Dude..

Main Rig:

Intel Piv 1.7 Willamette
ram = 256mb ddr
Intel Mobo
24/7

Secondary

Intel P3 527Mhz
392Mb Ram SDRAM
Aopen AX63 mobo
24/7

Third Rig

Intel (with MMX technology) 225Mhz
64mb SDRAM
Unknown board
24/7

Optional Rigs: (schools)

2.8ghz Intel's
Intel boards i'm guessing 
512Mb ram (DDR)
25%

This rig times 21

AMD 1800 @ 2157mhz
optima boards (i have no idea)
256-384Mb DDRRAM
25%

this rig times about 40.

There's My folding Set, if you want to add it... add th Rigs i use if you feel like and scrap the schhols, they dont do many packets anyway.


I fold with my pc!


----------



## el mailman

*Hollowman8904*: mobile 3400+ @2.0ghz
512mb ram ,dfli nf3 lanparty, folding 24/7 when not gaming


----------



## KSIMP88

Athlon XP 2000+ @ 1.66/1.87GHz (varies), PCCHIPS M811LU, 768MB 2-2-2-5, 24/7

Pentium 4 2.0GHZ, Dell Demension 4550, 512MB, 24/7

Both Rigs run the in background, as a service.
I really hopee to add more to the list...


----------



## surfasb

Surfasb
AMD 3700 OCed @ 2.8G
DFI LanParty Ultra
Corsair 3200 2x1024 ValueSelects Baby!
Folding 24/7
I'm at 125th place and moving up. Oh yeah bring it on!


----------



## aznchowboy650

Aight lets race lol.


----------



## bigvaL

Mine should now read:

Pentium 4 3.9 GHz, 1 GB DDR520, Folding 24/7
AMD 3200+ @ 2.4 GHz, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 16/7
Pentium 4 2.8 GHz, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 12/7
Pentium 4 2.4 GHz @ Stock, Folding 18-24/7
Pentium 4 2.0 GHz, Folding 24/7
AMD XP 1700+ @ 1.46 Ghz, 256 MB, Folding 24/7
Celeron 1.8 GHz, 512 MB DDR266, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4-M Dothan 1.6 GHz, 512 MB DDR333, Folding 8/7


----------



## tylerand

My siggy computer is my folding rig and i fold whenever i can which isnt very often anymore considering i dont have internet for like another week or two.


----------



## steveo42024

Just finished my folding farm








Athlom XP-M 1800+ @ 2.0 Folding 24/7
Athlon 2100+ @ 1.7 Folding 24/7
P3 1.0 Folding 24/7 Once I get another kvm cable
P4 640 @4.2 Folding 50%


----------



## Mikey44

4000+ MSI Neo2-f 512x2 3200 Kingston Hyperx Dual channel 24/7 (motherboard getting fixed)
P4 2.8 Abit aa8xe 512x2 4200 OCZ Gold series Dual Channel 24/7
p2 350mhz FIC KA-9130 Unknown brand 64x2 24/7 (Currently fixing) 
3700+ DFI RDX 200 512x4 4200 OCZ Gold Series 24/7(Not Folding yet will be before next month when internet is on it)


----------



## xypex982

xypex982

Hp compaq 900mhz athlon, 768mb of pc133 ram, gf4 ti4600.
hp pavillion 5200 laptop, xp2500 athlon, 512 pc2100 ram, ati 320m video.
*just got* Gateway 750mhz p3, 256mb of pc133, heculese 3d phrophet 4000xt.


----------



## bobcool

sony vaio p4 2.4ghz, 1gig ram
emachine amd xp 3000 2.17ghz, 1gig ram
*soon to be* p4 4.0ghz, 1gig ram, ASUS P4P800-E DELUX, bfg 6600gtx, water cooled


----------



## Chopes

Hey Taeric can you add the new rig thats in my system specs to my folding farm?

Thanks in advance. (I am using the no nonsense client again if that makes a diffrence for your list)


----------



## tomasro

Folding name: tomasro

CPU1: Pentium 4 Northwood [email protected]
Mobo: DFI something (Ice Cube Barebones System)
Ram: 512(ddr133)+512(ddr166)
Folding Time 75%
---
CPU2: Pentium 4 Willamette [email protected]
Mobo: Asus NHT?
Ram: 512 RDRAM
Folding Time: 100% (except when watching movies)


----------



## Rejectcase

1* [email protected] 24/7 (dfi lan party mobo)
2* AMD 4000 [email protected]/7 (msi mobo)
3* Intel [email protected]/7 (Aopen mobo)
4* [email protected]/7 (aopen mobo)
5* [email protected]/7(asrock mobo)
6* [email protected]/7 (asrock combo-z mobo)


----------



## Chopes

*high fives to the fx-57*

Nice folding farm.


----------



## slow'puter

1. AMD 3700+ Newark Mobile 2.4Ghz @ 2.98Ghz 
DFI Lan Party UT nForce3 250Gb
Mushkin XP 3200 Black (TCCD LVII, rev 2) 2x512 Mb 
Folding time - 24/7

2. AMD 3200+ Newcastle 2.2Ghz @ 2.4 Ghz
Asus KN8E- Deluxe
OCZ Gold PC3500 Rev3 2x512 Mb
Folding Time - 24/7

3. Intel P4 Willimalette 1.7Ghz
Compaq EVO mobo
Unknown brand and speed 1x256 Mb
Folding Time - 24/7


----------



## bigvaL

Edited a couple, removed two and added a few...









Pentium 4 3.8 GHz, 1 GB DDR500, Folding 24/7
AMD 3300+ NC @ 2.6 GHz, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 24/7
AMD 3200+ @ 2.2 GHz, 512 DDR400, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4 2.4 GHz @ Stock, Folding 20/7
Pentium 4 2.0 GHz, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4 1.5 Ghz, 704MB, Folding 24/7
AMD XP 1700+ @ 1.46 Ghz, 256 MB, Folding 24/7
Celeron 1.8 GHz, 512 MB DDR266, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4-M Dothan 1.6 GHz, 512 MB DDR333, Folding 6/7
Pentium 4-M 2.8 GHz, 512 MB DDR333, Folding ~5/7
Pentium 2 500mhz, 96MB, Folding 24/7


----------



## Pinhead-227

Pinhead-227

Athlon XP 1600 @ 1.5 Ghz
512mb DDR
24/7 100%

Athlon64 3000+ @ 2.7 Ghz
MSI Neo4-F
Corsair XMS Platinum @ 245 Mhz
Folds whenever it gets cold in my room (use the computer as a heater lol)


----------



## Burn

Updated folding setups. Folding name is ATVkid1090.

Added a new rig, and made some changes to the old one.

#1:
AMD A64 3700+ SD @ ~2.6
DFI Lanparty UT nForce4 Ultra-D
Geil ONE BH-5, 1GB (2*512)
Folding 75%

#2
Intel P4 Northwood 2.8 @ 3.2
ABIT AI7
MOSEL RAM, 512 (2*256)
Folding 75%


----------



## m|dg3t

*Primary Folder (Secondary Computer)*AMD Athlon 2000+ @ 1.7 Ghz
A-Open AK77 Pro
Corsair 768mb pci 2700 
24/7 When on (about 25% of the day time).


----------



## Mental

Folding name: Mental

Celeron @ 1200MHz w/ 192MB
P3 @ 866MHz w/ 256MB
P4 @ 1800MHz w/ 768MB
P4 @ 3400MHz w/ 1gig

Folding 24/7


----------



## love

Processor: Pentium IIIE Coppermine 750 MHz @ 840 MHz
---------------
Motherboard: Chaintech 6VTA2
---------------
RAM: Generic...2x128 MB...100 MHz SDRAM
---------------
Time: 50%
---------------
Name: "p3folder" without the quotes









THANKS!


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love*

Processor: Pentium IIIE Coppermine 750 MHz @ 840 MHz
---------------
Motherboard: Chaintech 6VTA2
---------------
RAM: Generic...2x128 MB...100 MHz SDRAM
---------------
Time: 50%
---------------
Name: "p3folder" without the quotes









THANKS!


 Welcome to the forum and the folding team.


----------



## HrnyGoat

P4 640 @ 3.2 GHz
Asus P5P800
Patriot, 2 X 512MB, PC 3200
Folds 50%

P4 Northwood @ 2.2GHz
Dell Inspiron 8500
2 X 512MB, PC 2100
Folds 24/7


----------



## pauldovi

Pentium 4 3.4Ghz @ 3.9Ghz
Intel D925XECV2
2GB DDR2-533 Kingston
24/7

Pentium 4 2.8Ghz
Dell
256MB DDR
Sister computer (at college) I'm sure it is always on ~85%


----------



## Oknilp

#1 
P4, 550, 3.4, 775
Asus P5ad2-x Premium
PDP-XBL, PC2-5600, Twin 2x512
24/7, 365

#2
P4, DD, 2.4, N-128
Intel i845G-Brookdale
Kingston, PC-2700, 1x256 
24/7, 365


----------



## bradleyl20

Bradleyl20

Intel celeron 2.8Ghz
1GB Ram
Folding 10 hours every day
so thats 10/7

edit: i now have another computer folding its a AMD athlon 3000 xp @ 2.1GHz and 512mb pc3200


----------



## SilverToy

These two below are going 24/7.


----------



## Ty Auchter

Intel Celeron D 330J / 2.66 @ 3.18 - MSI 865PE Neo3 - Kingston VR 400 2x512 MB - Folding 24/7 as Ty_Auchter


----------



## OzziKing

OzziKing (Also known as when you scream it OZZIA .... KING KING!)

PM 2.0/1 gig/9700 50 percent
P4 2.4/758/9200 7/8
P4 3.6/1 gig/x300 Occasionaly
P4 2.8/1 gig/Fx5200 3/4
My baby 2.2 @2.7/1gig/x1800xt 1/8

All percents are of days.


----------



## Glueeater

Comprehensive list...as of now...

01. AMD Athlon 64 @ 2.55ghz
02. AMD Athlon XP @ 2.2ghz
03. AMD Sempron @ 1.76ghz
04. Intel Celeron @ 2.8ghz
05. AMD Opteron @ 2.7ghz
06. AMD Athlon XP @ 2.2ghz
07. AMD Sempron @ 1.8ghz
08. Intel Celeron @ 1.2ghz
09. AMD Athlon XP @ 2.4ghz
10. AMD Athlon @ 950mhz
11. Intel Celeron @ 1.1ghz
12. AMD Athlon 64 @ 1.8ghz
13. AMD Athlon 64 @ 2.26ghz
14. iMac G3 @ 350mhz
15. Athlon 64 @ 2.0ghz
16. Intel Pentium 4 @ 1.8ghz
17. AMD Athlon XP @ 2.1ghz


----------



## IntelOrAmd

p4 3.0 1gig value kingston ecs-r400a
10 dell 2.8 533 bus and 512 ram
a p4 laptop, will add stats later
Folding name is Joshua


----------



## bigvaL

Update mine with this:

Pentium 4 650 4.1 GHz, 1 GB DDR500, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4 530 @ 3ghz,1 GB DDR400, Folding 10/7
AMD 3300+ NC @ 2.6 GHz, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 24/7
AMD 3200+ @ 2.4 GHz, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 24/7
AMD 2600 Mobile @ 2.37Ghz, 512 DDR400, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4 2.4 GHz @ Stock, Folding 20/7
Pentium 4 2.0 GHz, Folding 24/7
AMD XP 1700+ @ 1.46 Ghz, 256 MB, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4-M Dothan 1.6 GHz, 512 MB DDR333, Folding 6/7
Pentium 3 933mhz, 256 SDRAM 133, Folding 20/7


----------



## Ty Auchter

These are the specs for the other two machines I have running FAH...

-- Pentium 4 1.5 @ 1.68 GHz, DFI WB72 Rev.A1, 3x256 MB 133, Folding 24/7

-- Pentium 4 1.6 GHz, DFI WB72 Rev.A1, 2x256 MB Crucial 133, Folding 24/7


----------



## bradleyl20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradleyl20*

Bradleyl20

Intel celeron 2.8Ghz
1GB Ram
Folding 10 hours every day
so thats 10/7

edit: i now have another computer folding its a AMD athlon 3000 xp @ 2.1GHz and 512mb pc3200



My Intel Celeron 2.8 @3.2Ghz, 2x512MB PC2700 333Mhz is now Folding 24/7 and My AMD is Folding at least 15/7


----------



## Ty Auchter

The P4 1.5 is now running at 1.69 (I didn't change anything but I'm not complaining...) and I have this rig going as well:

Celeron 900 MHz, Jabil Tabor 440BX, 2x256 MB + 128 MB PC100, Folding 24/7

EDIT:
My main rig is (the Celeron D) is now: 2.8 GHZ @ 3.34 GHz -- nothing else has changed.


----------



## BFRD

My farm has changed a bit since I moved offices. Here is the updated list:

Intel Xeon 2.8 
2.0 GB Ram
Windows Server 2003
24/7

Intel Xeon 3.0 x2 (only one instance)
2.0 GB Ram
Windows Server 2003
24/7

Intel Xeon 3.0
1.0 GB Ram
Windows Server 2003
24/7

AMD Opteron 150
2.0 GB Ram
Windows Server 2003
24/7

AMD Opteron 150
2.0 GB Ram
Windows Server 2003
24/7

AMD Opteron 150
2.0 GB Ram
Windows Server 2003
24/7

AMD Opteron 150
2.0 GB Ram
Windows XP Professional
24/7

AMD Opteron 146
1.0 GB Ram
Fedora Core 4
24/7

AMD FX-55
1.0 GB Ram
Windows XP Professional
24/7


----------



## 455buick

Hi Taeric,

Ok. This is an old thread, but since you got me into this. I'm now hooked! 2 rigs:

1st rig (primary) P4 3.2 NW 478 @3.36 XP-90
MSI 865PE-FIR2S
2GB Crucial Billistix
Folding 50-75% - 24/7

2nd rig: P4 2.53 NW 478 @ 2.66 Stock cooling 
Gigabyte GA-8INXP Granite Bay
1GB Geil PC3200 Dragon Red Eye
Folding 100% - 24/7 Old spare running all the time for you and team 37726!!


----------



## remy5405

P955 EE at 3.86ghz(only cause asus needs to fix board) 2x gig pc6400, 
p5n32sli folding 100%of time on 4 cores unless playing game then on three cores.

P D840 at 3.2Ghz on p5nd2 sli with 2x gig pc6400 folds intell gets hot and shuts off. so about 60-75% of time.


----------



## dpg

CPU : Intel Pentium 4, 630 - 3.00GHz
Motherboard : Intel D915GAV
RAM : Kingston DDR3200 512MBX2
Folding time : 24/7
Folding name : dpg









*ALL @ STOCK SETTINGS*


----------



## teh_kurby

amd athlon xp 3000+ @2ghz
msi k8n neo
2x512mb corsair value select
Folding time - id say 25%


----------



## The Duke

1st PC 1700+ AMD 24/7
2nd 2600m OCed to 2600MHz part time


----------



## pauldovi

Pentium D 920 @ 4.27Ghz (folding on both cores)
ASUS P5WD2-E Premium
Patriot Extreme 1GB DDR2-800
100%
Folding For Team Performance Prelsers under name pauldovi

Pentium III M 1200Mhz
IBM
1GB
Folding 33%
Folding in general for 37726


----------



## Thumper

Pentium D 920 @ 3.96 (folding on both cores)
ASUS P5WD2-Premium
Corsair XMS 512MB DDR2 PC5700
Folding 24/7 about 85% of the time, will go 100% once I finish water cooling design.


----------



## slydog64

slydog64

amd 3000+ @ 2300 90% (when not gaming)
dfi nf4 sli-d
1 gig corsair value


----------



## lohoutlaw

lohoutlaw

P4 3.4 @ 4.1Ghz MSI 865PE NEO2 Platinum/Mushkin Enhanced Dual Channel PC3200 4 X 512MB


----------



## dangerousHobo

Folding name: OneDangerousHobo
rigs:
3700+ at 2.82ghz ram:2x512mb [email protected], DFI
Celeron at 2.4, intel, 256mb [email protected]
P4 at 2.0, intel, 2x256


----------



## Retrospekt

Retrospekt
Intel 4 2.6ghz. 2x256 un-named crap ram-asus prsd-la Folding 24/7
Soon to come laptop.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Update for me ((lohoutlaw))

Added another machine

Stock
Gateway P4 2.6Ghz with PC3200 G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) Dual Channel


----------



## bradleyl20

Update

I have currently running 24/7

AMD athlon 64 3700+ 2.2GHz @ 2.7GHz , A8N-SLI , 2x 1GB OCZ EL Platinum

Celeron 2.8 @ Stock, Intel D845GVSR, 2x512 MB PC2700 RAM

Please delete this Computer 
Athlon 3000 XP @ 2.1 GHz, 512 MB PC3200,


----------



## Lurch_Chaos

Here is my lowley rig









Intel Pentium 4 processor 630 3.0ghz
2X Mushkin 991381 DDR2 1GB EM5300


----------



## falcon2099

Thought I should post the clones that I have folding!

*Home*
Rig #1 - Pentium D 805 2.667Ghz Smithfield (OC'd to 3.340Ghz) folding 24/7
*Work*
Rig #2 - Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7
Rig #3 - Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7
Rig #4 - Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7
Rig #5 - Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7
Rig #6 - Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7
Rig #7 - Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7
Rig #8 - Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7
Rig #9 - Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7
Rig #10- Pentium4 2.0GHz Williamette folding 24/7

It's nice to run the school's IT department


----------



## 996tt

I got the siggie (3700+ Sandie KAB2E @ 2.82, ASRock 939-DualSATA2, 512MB DDR333 (ugh)) folding about 23/7 (turn it off for games). Just installed on a Duron 1.3GhZ (Morgan core), 256MB of 333, don't even know what mobo. anything is better than nothing though







. that one's running whenever dad has the comp on, and I didn't tell him i installed it hehe.

I'm thinking I may get my Palmino 2100+ and Asus A7V333 going once i get better ram for the siggie. I've got a spare CD-R drive, a spare PSU, spare mobo and proc, spare video card, spare ethernet card...just need a HDD and a case, and the old ram.


----------



## Ty Auchter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ty Auchter*

These are the specs for the other two machines I have running FAH...

-- Pentium 4 1.5 @ 1.68 GHz, DFI WB72 Rev.A1, 3x256 MB 133, Folding 24/7

-- Pentium 4 1.6 GHz, DFI WB72 Rev.A1, 2x256 MB Crucial 133, Folding 24/7



The first machine is now overclocked to 1.71 GHz -- The rest of the specs are the same.


----------



## Christiaan

Folding name: ChristiaanSC

Celeron D 2530MHz @ 3287MHz, Gigabyte GA-8I945G Pro, Corsair Value Select 512MBx2 @ 576MHz, 50%-100% (depending on what I'm doing that day)

Will have been folding for a week on Thursday.


----------



## steveo42024

My current setup is:
3700+ SD on the way.
2x1.2ghz celerons
2.0 ghz celeron
2000+ Athlon XP


----------



## ChanceGuy

P4 3.0 Ghz, 1.5g DDR400, 24/7
X2 4400, 1g DDR400, 24/7

just started today


----------



## Ty Auchter

This rig:
Celeron 900 MHz, Jabil Tabor 440BX, 640 MB PC100, Folding 24/7

Is now:
Pentium III 1000 MHz @ 995 MHz, Jabil Tabor 440BX, 2x 256 + 128 MB PC100, Folding 24/7


----------



## NOS---

HP Celeron D325, 512MB, folding 24/7


----------



## CyberDruid

2.4 Northy 1 gig RAM running sporadically, 2.8 Dualcore 820 1 gig ram 24/7, 3.0E @ 3885 2 gig ram 24/7, Clawhammer socket 754 3200+ @ 2.3 ghz 1 gig RAM 24/7


----------



## vanilla_eitz

Just getting started with my A64 4000+ Sandy @ 2.8, 2x 512mb Corsair 3200XL DDR 400 @ 466 2-3-3-6, ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe.

I have 1.7 and 2.0 Willamate P4's that I'm looking to build into folding machines. The 2.0 is completely assembled, but the 1.7 needs a new mobo.


----------



## 996tt

Update:

Mine:
3700+ San Diego @ 2.82, 939Dual-Sata 1GB of HyperX 2-3-2-6. (24/7)
2100+ Palomino @ 1.73, A7V333, 512MB of mismatched PC2700 (24/7)

Dads:
1.3 Duron (Morgan), 256 of DDR333 (whenever dad is on)

Moms:
Sempron 3100 (754 Palermo (90nm, never heard of it before)), 512MB DDR400 3-3-3-8 (whenever mom is on)
1GhZ Celeron, 256MB (folding 24/7)

Other:
Core Duo T2400, folding on 1 core about 12 hours a day.


----------



## steveo42024

3700+ @ 2.7 folding 24/7
2.0 Celeron 24/7
2x1.2 Celeron 24/7
Athlon XP 2000+ 24/7
Athlon 1600 Starts today 24/7
P3 733 Starts when I get another monitor.
Getting a 754 board from sdumper so Ill need to find a cpu for that and report back. Keep folding everyone and nice job all around







!


----------



## PhireX

Current Farm--

Centrino 1.8 24/7

PD 940 (@ 3.6) both cores 24/7 90% of the time, unless downtime (main pc, sometimes I also use it)

P4-m 1.8 24/7

P4 3.0e 24/7 (unless dad turns it off which I say not too, grrr!)

I hope to get another P4 2.0-3.0~ up - it's waiting to be put online,

RIP- Amd Athlon 1000, P3-733.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taeric*
Updated at last.









Hi taeric,

Here's my rigs: (you may update when ever you have the time)

455buick
Pentium 4 3.2 NW @ 3.44 GHz, MSI 865PE-FIR2S, 2GB Crucial Billistix, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4 2.6 NW @ 2.795 GHz, MSI 865PE-PLS, 1GB Crucial Billistix, Folding 24/7
Pentium 4 2.53 NW @ 2.66 GHz, Gigabyte GA-8INXP Granite Bay, 1 GB Geil PC3200 Dragon Red Eye, Folding 24/7

I changed out the older XP1600+ with the P4 2.6 on May 30, 2006. I believe I'm seeing a gain of 250 points a week and hopefully over a 1,000 points for the month of June.

I hope this helped,


----------



## forcemasteryoda

Forcemasteryoda:
PD [email protected] 3700MHz 2048MB Corsair DDR2 dual channel 24/7








P4 2.66GHz 512MB dual channel Dell Ram 24/7








mom's laptop... dunno specs not great... 50%
working on getting more!!


----------



## Retrospekt

I got another Taeric.

Pentium 4 2.8ghz, 1gb ram, Toshiba laptop mobo, Will be folding 24/7 as soon as i get my charger.


----------



## born2killU

Born2KillU
3700 @ 3.0ghz - 2gb dual ch. gskill ddr500
3200 @ 2.1ghz - 512 dual ch. samsung ---laptop


----------



## HatedEnemY

AMD 4000 @ 2.8GHz - 1gig PC3200 ASUS A8N32-SLi Deluxe folding 24/7
Intel Pent 4 (Pressy) @ 3.0GHz - 1gig 24/7


----------



## OzziKing

In my sig, roughly 7/7 though, not 24/7.


----------



## CyberDruid

I added/changed a few details about the farm to round out the data

* Pentium 3.0E @ 3.885 GHz, Asus P4P800SE, 4x512 Corsair DDR400, RAID 0 Folding 24/7
* Pentium 805 D @ 3.12 GHz, Asus P5LD2-VM, 2 x 512 G.Skill DDR2 667, Folding 24/7
* Pentium 805 D @ 3.12 GHz, Asus P5LD2-VM, 2 x 512 G.Skill DDR2 667, Folding 24/7
* Pentium 805 D @ 3.12 GHz, Asus P5LD2-VM, 512 HyperX DDR2 667, Folding 24/7
* Pentium 805 D @ 2.66 GHz, ECS R10l-800M, 512 HyperX DDR2 667, Folding 24/7
* Pentium 820 D @ 3.22 Ghz, Asus P5LD2-VM, 4x512 G.Skill DDR2 667, Folding 24.7
* AMD Clawhammer 3200+ @ 2.2 GHz, 2x512 DDR400 MB Corsair Platinum, RAID 0 Folding 24/7
* Pentium 2.4 GHz Northwood, Asus P4SDX, 4x512 MB Corsair ValueRAM, 15K SCSI Folding 24/7


----------



## shajbot

My folding "farm".









- AMD64 3800+ @ 2.4Ghz, MSI MS-7184, 2x512MB Infideon PC3200, Folding 24/7
- Pentium 4 2.4C @ 3.2Ghz, ASUS P4P800E-DLX, 2x512MB Corsair XMS PC3200, Folding 18/7


----------



## forcemasteryoda

Update!!

I am still folding 24/7 with two cores on the 830, and one one the P4 2.66, but i have added:
one core of a centrino core duo @2.0ghz 24/7
an old P3 laptop 645MHz 24/7
and a dell laptop (mom's) dunno what speed







14/7 (not a typo, 14 hrs/day)

PS-- looking to get more soon, i'm getting excited now that i'm in the top 20 consistantly!!

EDIT:
Just added my brother's P4 2800 northwood HTT on 2 cores. 1024 DDR


----------



## claymanhb

I would like to add my lappy.

Dothan 735 @1.7GHz
768MB @333mhz 2.5-3-3-7
Folding 24/7-100%


----------



## DeadSpider

I figure I will list what I have folding

24/7 - both cores
Main
fx-60 @ 2.8
2x1024 ddr 500
a8n32 sli deluxe

24/7
Sons
3200+ 1.8
2x512 ddr 333
Asus

24/7
Extra
3000+ 2.67
2x512 ddr 333
msi

plus 3 more dont have specs though
Thanks Mom, Mom-In-Law, and Ulrick


----------



## CyberDruid

Brought another rig online

P4 Northwood 2.5 OCed at 3003mhz on P4P800SE with 512 of Corsaiir XMS (2 2 2 5) DDR400 Folding 24/7 for 15 Cores total.


----------



## newphase

newphase <-- folding name
I use one core of my sig-rig from about 10am until midnight daily


----------



## forcemasteryoda

Also folding for me:
Intel Centrino Duo Notebook with 2x1GB DDR2 800 2 cores 24/7

(i've been inactive on the PD this week for the instaliation and moving of data to my 2x250 SATA RAID0. It should be up again later today or tomorrow)

HOPEFULLY adding my friends brand new E6500 core 2 duo with 2 gigs gskill ddr2 800 (pitching it to him when i set up his RAID tonight).


----------



## 455buick

Hi taeric,

Per your request:

For Folders Inc:

3500+/Gigabyte M/B/Crucial/@210fsb 24/7
P4-3.2C/MSI M/B/Crucial/@3.44 24/7
P4-2.8B/Gigabyte M/B/Geil/@2.94 24/7

For Team_Folders_Inc

P4-3.06C/AsRock M/B/Crucial/@3.21 24/7 Startup on Sat 9/6
P4-2.6C/MSI M/B/Crucial/@2.73 24/7
XP1800+/ASUS/Kingston/Stock 24/7
XP1600+/ECS/Kingston/Stock 24/7

The rig with the 3.06 is the one that died recently. Will go back on line 9/9/06 for 455buick. The P4-3.2C will go back to Team_Folders_Inc at that time.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Renegade5399

P4 2.4 Northy @ 2.97GHz/SuperMicro P4SGA Maxxed at 165 FSB/512MB DDR333 - Going 24/7
P4 2.4 Northy @ 3.08GHz/MSI 845GE MAX/512MB DDR400 ValueRAM - Going 24/7
P4 3.2 Prescott @ 4.1GHz/P4P800SE/2GB DDR500 GSkill HZ - Going 24/7
Dual PIII 1.0GHz IBM eServer @ stock/IBM MoBO/4GB DDR 266 - Both CPUs going 24/7
Athlon 64 3400+ @ 2.7GHz/ABIT NF8-V/512MB Ballistix - Going 24/7
Opty 146 @ 2.8GHz/DFI nf4 SLI/2GB DDR500 GSkill HZ - Going 24/7

Waiting on the RMA for my ABIT NF-7 ver 2.0 to get my Athlon XP 2800+ rig back up and going.


----------



## tankman12

tankman12

P4 3.4ghz
Intel G-I915G
2x512 Corsair PC3200 + 2x512 Samsung PC3200
22/7

AMD Althon 64 3000+ 2.0ghz
Chaintech SK8T800-8237
1x512 Corsair PC2700
24/7


----------



## busa

Update:
Get rid of the P4 rig and change it to....
[email protected] 2 cores 24/7 P5N32Sli-se 2gig pc6400 800mhz/4-4-4-12


----------



## DeadSpider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSpider*
24/7
Extra
3000+ 2.67
2x512 ddr 333
msi

Bad typo I wish it was at 2.67, I must of been real tired back when I posted
Please change it to 2.2GHz


----------



## forcemasteryoda

UPDATE:
The pentium D now has a BT on it, and hit 3.91 stable on prime for 6 hrs, so the new PD info is
PD Smithfield 830 @ 3,91 GHz 2GB 667DDR2 corsair RAM 500GB RAID0 array 27/7
Also, got the Core 2 Duo i built for a friend folding for me:
E6400 @ 2.13GHz w/ 2GB 800DDR2 G.Skill RAM 160GB RAID0 array 24/7


----------



## Renegade5399

Just got an Athlon XP 2800+ going 24/7. It's at stock due to a mobo restriction. But folding nonetheless.


----------



## forcemasteryoda

edit: friends E6400 isn't full time.







only during waking hours, i'd assume 60-70% (about 16 hrs/day?)


----------



## burnstudios

rig 1: AMD 64 3500+ running at 2.7ghz 1 gig of ultra ddr3200 two 80 gig WD's and one 120 gig SATA baracuda

rig 2 AMD XP 3000+ 1 gb of PQI DDR3200 , 80gb WD , geforce mx/200








coolermaster case


----------



## bgbop15

bgbop15:

AMD x2 4400+ @ 2.86ghz
Intel C2D e6400 @ 2.0ghz








Intel Core Solo T1300 @ 1.66ghz
Intel Pentium 4 @ 1.7ghz
Intel Mobile Pentium 3 @ 1.2ghz
Intel Mobile Pentium 3 @ 1.2ghz
Intel Mobile Pentium 3 @ 1.2ghz

Would have more of the pentium 3's if i could get a live cd working for me!

Also: I'm building a folding rig from as cheap parts as I can get!
HAVE: Case - Cooling - s939 MB - Hard Drive


----------



## Namrac

Namrac

Opteron 146 @ 2.6GHz, 1 GB RAM Folding 24/7
3700+ San Diego @ 3GHz, 1 Gb RAM Folding 24/7

Soon:
Sempron 3300+ @ 2.4GHz, 512MB RAM Folding 24/7


----------



## bigvaL

Ok removed all of mine. These are my current:

Pentium 4 660 @ 4.05 GHz, 2 GB DDR2-667, Folding 24/7
AMD 2600 Mobile @ 2.37Ghz, 512 DDR400, Folding 24/7


----------



## cokker

Here's my two rigs









AMD 3700+ @ 2.6Ghz/DFI Lanparty Venus/2x 512mb Ram/Folding 22/7 (Gaming for the other 2 hours







).
AMD XP1800/KM4M-V/2x 256mb Ram/Folding 24/7 (Wifes rig







)


----------



## gonX

I have 2 rigs folding. I might leave my team, but here the specs is:

AMD 3500+ @ 2.6/A8N-E/2x512 Value/35%
Intel D820 @ 2.8/Dell/2x512 Generic/40% ONLY ONE CORE FOLDING!


----------



## Radeon915

I just started this, so I'm not yet on the site, but well, at least I have my rig folding









C2D E6600 @ 3.2Ghz (untill I get 3.4 completely stable







)
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
2x 1Gb GEIL DDR2 800Mhz @ 5-5-5-15

folding 50%+ a day


----------



## Compaddict

*AMD X2 3800+ AM2 @ 2.4GHz 2 Cores 24/7
AMD X2 3800+ 939 @ 2.5GHz 2 Cores 24/7
*


----------



## 1c0n

Venial_Sin < folding name
p4 3.0E @ 3.85
Asus P4S800-dx
2x1GB Mushkin Black XP DDR500 3-4-3-8
folding 24/7


----------



## tubnotub1

Opteron 165 ([email protected]) 2 Gigs Corsair XMS Pro (PC3200) Asus A8n32 SLI Deluxe 22/7

Intel T2500 (Yonah) @ 2.0, 2 Gigs Nanya Ram (533 Mhz) Dell Mobo 22/7

Athlon 3800+ X2 @ 2.0, Gigabyte K8V Mobo, 1 Gig Patriot (PC3200) 12/24


----------



## MADMAX22

fx55 @ 2.9ghz 24/7
939 4200 x2 stock both cores 24/7
when my pos am2 rig is actually running dual core 24/7 will be a 4800 once i get it to work right

future plans 939 opti170 at 2.7 24/7
am2 3800x2 24/7


----------



## kc-tr

1. Opteron 146 @ 2.8GHz 1GB KHX, Folding About 50% of the time.
2. Dual Xeon @ 2.4GHz 2GB ECC DDR, Folding 24/7
3. P3 @ 700MHz 256MB LOL, Folding 24/7


----------



## bigvaL

Unfortunately, I no longer have what's listed:

bigval

* Pentium 4 650 @ 4.1 GHz, 1 GB DDR500, Folding 24/7
* Pentium 4 530 @ 3 GHz, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 10/7
* Pentium 4 2.4 GHz @ Stock, Folding 20/7
* Pentium 4 2.0 GHz, Folding 24/7
* Pentium M Dothan 1.6 GHz, 512 MB DDR333, Folding 6/7
* Pentium 3 933mhz, 256 SDRAM 133, Folding 20/7
* AMD 3300+ NC @ 2.6 GHz, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 24/7
* AMD 3200+ @ 2.4 GHz, 1 GB DDR400, Folding 24/7
* AMD 2600 Mobile @ 2.37Ghz, 512 DDR400, Folding 24/7
* AMD XP 1700+ @ 1.46 Ghz, 256 MB, Folding 24/7

Should read:

* C2D 6400 2.13Ghz (Both Cores), 2GB DDR2-667, Folding 24/7
* Pentium 4 2.4Ghz, 1GB DDR400, Folding 24/7
* AMD 2600 Mobile @ 2.37Ghz, 512 DDR400, Folding 24/7

EDIT: FIXED IT.


----------



## my94r/t

my94rt

P4 2.8C @ 3.2GHz, 2GB PC3200, Folding 24/7


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

I've never posted, so here we go

Folding Name: Jimmy2Shoe
Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3.2GHz, DDR2-800 @ 916, 24/7

Folding Name: Jimmy2Shoe#2
Pentium D915 @ 2.8GHz (stock),DDR2-667 (stock), 24/7


----------



## Wankerfx

-E6300 @ 3.4ghz / P5B Deluxe / Team group DDR2-972 4-4-4-8 / 40%

-AMD X2 3800+ @ 2.0ghz / noname / noname / 40%

-Intel Centrino @ 1.6ghz / laptop / laptop / 40%

-Intel P4 2.4ghz / Asus / noname / 10%

6 cores folding, doing the best I can with a Dad who doesn't like me leaving the computers on =)


----------



## Essy

#1 AMD Athlon 3200+ @ 2.2ghz,ASUS K8T-SE,Kingston 2x512,50%
#2 (in construction, will be running soon)AMD Athlon [email protected],Gigabyte K8TV800 Pro,Kingston 512,100%


----------



## DudeRasta

DudeRastaII
Dual Opteron 265
TYAN S2875ANRF Dual Socket 940 AMD 8151 MB
pqi TURBO 2GB (2 x 1GB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM ECC Registered DDR 400
2 x 250 GB WD SATA 3Gb/s Hard Drives
CentOS 4.4 x64 SMP


----------



## Whodie

Whodie
E6600 @ 3.2ghz
P5B Vanilla
1g Geil Ultra DDR2 667 @ 800mhz
Folding 24/7
Folding as Spaceblue


----------



## kc-tr

Just an update.

Opty 165 @ 2.65GHz


----------



## tankman12

Please update my pc's. I sold the Athlon to a buddy of mine.

Thanks


----------



## Burn

I got a new rig, Taeric







Woot! Please replace the old AMD 3700 rig with this one









All of the specs are in my signature, but here goes:
E6600
ABIT AB9 QuadGT
Team Xtreem DDR2 1000
Folding 24/7
Same folding name


----------



## gonX

Requesting update on mine:

AXP Sempron 2400+ @ 1667 MHz , 2x512 Value - 16 hours a day
A64 Venice 3200+ @ 2400, 2x512 Value - ?? hours a day.


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

Cowboyzkickazz - E6300 @ 3.61 GHz/P5B-D Mobo/2gb DDR2 800 G.skill hz/ Folding 24/7


----------



## Unstableiser

My sig pc


----------



## Chozart

Rig 1, folding name Chozart:
E6700 2.66GHz @ 3.34GHz
DFI Infinity 975X/P
Crucial Ballistix 2GB DDR2 1000
24/7 SMP

Rig 2, folding name Choz:
E6600 2.4GHz @ 3.38GHz
Asus P5WDG2 WS PRO
Crucial Ballistix 2GB DDR2 800
Doing a test running two Linux OS-es in VMware with an SMP client in each. One runs 24/7, the other about 75%


----------



## blairellis

* Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2.2ghz
* Asus M2N-E
* A-Data 2x512 MB DDR2 800
* 24/7


----------



## gonX

New specs:

1x AXP Sempron 2400+ @ 1667 MHZ, 2x512 MB Kingston Value RAM 333MHz 2-2-2-6, KT400A Chipset - 70-80%

1x P820 D @ 2.8 (SMP Folding) - 2x 512 MB DDR2-533 TwinMos - 945P - Occasionally

1x A64 3200+ @ 2.4 GHz - 2x 512 MB DDR-400 2.5-3-3-7 Kingston - nForce430 - 70-80%

2x A64 3500 @ 2.5 GHz - 2x 512 MB DDR-400 3-3-3-6 Corsair - nForce4 Ultra - Occasionally (3-6 hours a week)


----------



## vanilla_eitz

Remove the A64 4000+ system and add the following for vanilla_eitz:
E4300 @ 3.0/P5N32-E SLI Plus/g.skill 1GBHK @ 980 4-4-3-5 - 24/7 Linux SMP

In May I will have the following running for vanilla_eitz2:

Opty 165 @ 2.9/Ultra-D/Team 2gb UCCC @ 533 3-4-4-7 - 24/7 Windows SMP
P4 630 @ Stock/Dell Optiplex/Generic ddr2 2.5gb @ 533 - 24/7 @ 75% Windows console


----------



## Christiaan

Wow, been a year since I started folding and posted my rig here.

Update on my rig:
Pentium D 805 @ 3500MHz
Gigabyte GA-8I945G Pro
Corsair XMS2 5400 Twin2X 512MB x 2 @ 582MHz (4:4:4:12 timings)

Folding whenever I'm not playing a game.


----------



## blairellis

Adding a rig in addition to the one listed in post #215.

Dell Dimension 4550
* Intel P4 2.0ghz
* 1x256MB DDR
Folding whenever on.


----------



## rduffy123

Duff

P4 @ 3.5 1gb PC6400

P4 @ 2.8 512mb ddr400


----------



## tubnotub1

Folding under Tubnotub:

Rig1:
X6800 ES @ 3.4
eVGA 680i
4 Gigs PC-8500 OCZ Reaper
24/7 (SMP)

Rig2:
Core Duo T2500 @ 2.0
Dell Laptop Mobo
2 Gigs PC 5300
24/7 (2 X Console)

Rig 3:
X2 3800+ (939)
Gigabyte K8N Triton
1 Gig Patriot PC 3200 Value
24/7 (2 X Console)

Rig 4:
E6600 @ 2.4
Abit Fatal1ty F-190HD
2 Gigs Corsair XMS 6400 C4
24/7 (2 X Console)

Rig 5:
Sony Playstation 3
24/7


----------



## cleverchris

cleverchrisco:

Rig1:
E6600 @ 3Ghz
D975XBX2
2*1GB corsair XMS2 [email protected]@667 4-4-4-12
24/7

rig 2(ibm laptop T23):
pentium 3 @ 1.13 Ghz
1 GB RAM


----------



## JeffB

Currently folding:
AMD 939 X2 3800+ 2.4Ghz // 2 Gigs // 24/7
Intel Pentium D 3.2Ghz // 1 gig // 24/7
Intel Centrino Duo T2050 1.6Ghz // 1 gig // 24/7 when I'm not traveling.


----------



## The Pook

The Pook:
Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3200Mhz, Asus P5N-E SLI 650i, Folding 75%
AMD 64 3000+ @ 2000Mhz, Biostar GeForce M9, Folding 100%


----------



## AKAeric

Rig 1 Sig Computer:
E6400 @ 3.0GHz, 2GB PC2-6400, x1950pro 256mb = Folding on 1 core 100%, Folding on GPU 75%+

Rig 2 Fileserver:
E6300 @ 2.0GHz, 1GB PC2-5200, x1600pro 512mb = Folding on GPU 100%, Folding on 1 Core 100%

Rig 3 Old Gateway:
1.4GHz P4, 386mb RDRAM 800MHz, 9250 POS = Folding 75%+ on CPU

Rig 4 Toshiba Laptop:
1.7GHz mobile P4, 512 PC-3200, integrated gfx = Folding 100%+ on CPU

Rig 5 Old Gaming Machine:
2.66GHz Celeron D, 1GB PC-3200, x800pro 256mb = Folding 75%+ on CPU

All that and not 1 WU yet >.<, but I just got everything running right so hopefully they'll start rolling in.


----------



## pencap23

Pentium 4 2.0 GHZ

Intel D845PT (old mobo)

2x512 MBs of crappy DDR

Folding 24/7

I love how some of you guys have like seven rigs that are ALL better than mine!


----------



## Drax

Folding Name: Drax525

CPU: AMD Athlon 3400+ (S754 ClawHammer)
MOBO: Asus Salmon
RAM: 639Mb Nanya
Folding: 24/7 100% CPU

Folding Started 5/3/07 at about 9:35PM EST


----------



## RADEON

Folding Name: RADEON

CPU: intel Celeron D 336 @ 3.04 GHz
Motherboard: ASRock 775Dual-880Pro
RAM: G.Skill 512 MB DDR2-800 (F2-6400CL5S-512NQ) @ DDR2-574, 3-3-3-8 1T

Folding 100% 24/7, unless I'm gaming.


----------



## Delphi

3200+ 2.5ghz, A8N-E mobo, 1gb ram 85%
2400+ atholon Xp, 1gb ram 75%
1600+ atholon xp, 512mb 75%
1 Pentium D 540, on dell mobo, 2gb ram 100%

Dont no the mobos on the 2 atholon Xp's becuase there my bros rigs.

Hope to increase later on

Folding Name DelphiKO


----------



## Compaddict

*Update - AMD's out / Conroe's in*

C2D E6600 @ 3.2 GHz, Asus P5B Deluxe, 2 GB OCZ DDR2-800 Rev.2, Folding 24/7

C2D E6600 @ 3.2 GHz, Asus P5B Deluxe, 1 GB Firestix DDR2-800, Backup Folder


----------



## shajbot

C2D E4300 @ 2.66 GHz, Asrock 4CoreDual-VSTA, 2 GB Corsair DDR2-675 Rev.2, Folding 1 core 8/24/7.


----------



## kc-tr

Update me please!









* Pentium 3 @ 700 MHz, 256 MB RAM, Folding 24/7

This is temporary btw lol


----------



## nitteo

I have:

24/7
1) Intel Celeron 325 Prescott @ 2526mhz
2) Intel Celeron 340 Prescott @ 2933mhz
3) AMD Sempron @2000MHZ
4) Intel P4 Northwood @ 3400mhz

Sometimes only:

5) Dell C2D Laptop
6) My Signature Rig


----------



## Axon

I have

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 1.86GHz, Asus P5B-E PLUS Mobo Folding 75% of the time

Sony Playstation 3 Folding 75% of the time


----------



## RoscoeMcGurk

C2D E6600 @ 3.46ghz
Asus Commando
Corsair XMS2 PC26400, 4 x 1gb (3+gb shown in Vista), @4-4-4-12
Folding almost 24/7 SMP, except when gaming, then is going standard console client

C2D E6400 @ 3.5ghz
Asus P5B Deluxe
OCZ SLI PC28500, 2 x 1gb, @4-4-4-12
Folding 24/7 SMP

C2D E4300 @ 3.29ghz
Asus P5WDH
Buffalo Firestix PC26400 (not first choice, but gottem dirt cheap), 2 x1gb, @4-4-4-12
Folding 24/7 SMP


----------



## kennymester

24/7

AMD Athalon XP 2.03ghz
AMD mobile sempron 1.59ghz
Intel mobile celeron 1.3ghz
Intel pentium III 565mhz
Hijacked Work Computer (Not really hijacked just sounds cooler)
Soon AMD 3800+ 2.0ghz

60%

AMD 4400+ 2.4ghz


----------



## deadagain6591

dead
cpu e4300 @ 3.2, 2gb ram, 24/7
cpu t5300 @ 1.73, 1 gb ram, 80% of the time its folding


----------



## this n00b again

folding name: this_n00b_again

Intel p4 3.06ghz 1gb ram folding 24/7
Intel pD 2.86ghz 1gb ram folding 24/7
AMD athlon 3400+ 2.48 512 ram folding ocasionally


----------



## rex4223

24/7

My Signature Rig


----------



## Taeric

I just did a major update, catching up with all of the recent submissions and purging a lot of inactive folders.


----------



## Burn

Cool









Figured I'd give you an update, now folding with my QuadGT, my CPU is at 3Ghz now and I'm running the uBuntu Linux SMP in VMWare.


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

24/7 folders are:

P4 @ 3GHz
256MB Kingston DDR 400
OS is Damn Small Linux

P3 Coppermine @ 866MHz
128MB generic PC133
Damn Small Linux

P3 @ 533MHz (or 555MHz, I can't remember)
64MB generic PC100
Damn Small Linux

P2 @ 266MHz
32MB generic PC100
Damn Small Linux

Soon I'll have my sig rig folding as well

There are 2 more that are temporarily down due to I can't afford the electric bill.
P2 @ 266MHz
32MB generic PC100
Damn Small Linux

Celeron D @ 2.8GHz
256MB generic DDR333
Dams Small Linux


----------



## firefox is awesome

Celeron D 2.93
Abit SG-80
Generic DDR 266 512 MB
Ati Radeon x700 pro. 256 MB. GDDRIII
85% of the time
Windows Graphical Client
(same folding name)


----------



## kennymester

24/7 added computers

Amd Athalon XP 2.3ghz
AMD X2 3800 2.0ghz
Pentium D 805 3.22ghz

delete

intel mobile celeron


----------



## gonX

New specs:

A64 3700+ SD @ 2.8-2.92 GHz 2x1024 DDROCZ265 3-3-2-0 - 85% Folding
A64 3200+ VC @ 2.5 GHz 4x512 DDRKingston183 2-2-2-0 - 60-85% Folding
A64 3500+ CH @ 2.2 GHz 2x512 DDRCorsair200 3-3-3-7 - 5% Folding
A64 3500+ CH @ 2.5 GHz 2x512 DDRCorsair212 3-3-3-7 - 10-20% Folding
Intel D820 @ 2.8 GHz 2x512 DDR2TwinMOS266 4-4-4-10 - 20% Folding


----------



## SZayat

SZayat

3600+ Windsor @ 2.2 GHz, Asus M2NBP-VM CSM, Generic 2GB 667 DDR2 5-5-5-15, 25%, Windows XP SP2 (2x Clients)

3.4GHz Prescott @ 2.7GHz, Generic HP i915P Chipset, Generic 512MB 266 DDR2 4-4-4-12, 75%, Windows XP SP2 (SMP)

Xeon Irwindale @ 3.2GHz, FSC D1790/M7eIL, Micron Tech 3GB 200 DDR2 3-3-3-11, 24/7, Windows 2003 SP1 (2x Clients)


----------



## this n00b again

this n00b again : folding name this_n00b_again

athlon 3400+ has been retired and sold, no longer folding, well atleast for me.

both pentium rigs will be retired in about a week.

i will update about a week later after my folding machines have been retired with my new folding machines.


----------



## Fierceleaf

Athlon Xp 2800+ @ 2.09,
Asus A7N8X Deluxe,
Corsair 2x512 PC3200,
24/7, Windows xp GUI

Pentium D 820 @ 2.80
Hewlett Packard Machine 1GB ram
24/7, Vista 32bit console

X2 4800+(939) @ 2.70
Asus A8R32MVP Deluxe
OCZ 2x1GB PlatinumEL3200
24/7, Windows SMP


----------



## kennymester

Sorry that I keep adding more.








(these are the ones I had before plus some new ones)

24/7

AMD Athalon XP 2.03ghz
AMD Sempron 1.59ghz
AMD Athalon XP 2.3ghz
AMD X2 3800 2.0ghz
Intel Celeron 1.3ghz
Intel Pentium III 565mhz
Intel P4 2.0ghz
Intel 805 Dual Core 3.22ghz

90%

AMD X2 4600+ @2.5

(the 4400 I posted before should have been a 4600)


----------



## AKAeric

New Rigs

- [email protected], 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x2900xt 512mb, Folding 24/7 Windows SMP
- [email protected], 2 GB PC2-6400, ATI x300 128mb, Folding 24/7 Linux SMP
- [email protected], 2 GB PC2-6400, x1950Pro 256MB, 50% Windows SMP

Other rigs are no longer being utilized.


----------



## CorporalAris

I'll be making another computer later this year, but this it what I have. I just started, so here it is:

* Intel Pentium 4 with HT Tech @ 2.8 GHz
* Biostar P4M800 Pro-M7 Combo
* Kingston 1 GB DDR PC-3200 184-Pin DIMM Memory
* Folding time - Whenever my computer is on, and I am not using it, so 75% of the time, maybe more.
* Folding client - Windows Graphical
* My name is Corporal_Aris


----------



## PhelanJKell

Well my thread was locked, but that is ok. I got SMP working with some help from TaiDinh and finally made a fix to the 0.0.0.0 error. Had to run -configonly command and SMP worked after that. So here is my systems:

Home- x2 5000+ @ 3ghz-SMP
Work- x2 4800+ @ 2.7ghz-Soon to be SMP
Laptop- 2ghz- 1 instance of Console

Taeric,

I made that thread just to see what others were using, I didn't know you had this one, my bad.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Hopefully I do this correctly to be added to the list! So here's what I'm folding on with my name (pioneerisloud) for team 37726! Also everything folding with my name is monitored via FahMon on my sig rig.

AMD Opteron165 1.8GHz @ 3.0GHz
ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard
OCZ Platinum EL 2GB kit DDR500 @ DDR428 speeds
Folding 24/7
Client: Windows console

AMD Athlon64 3200 2.2GHz @ 2.42GHz
Gigabyte K8NS Socket 754 Motherboard
Infineon 1GB Kit DDR400 @ DDR410 speeds
Folding 24/7
Client: Windows console

AMD Athlon 900MHz @ 900MHz
Microstar Int. Socket A Motherboard (locked BIOS)
512MB no name SD RAM
Folding 24/7
Client: Windows GUI

Folding with Froggy1986 (my fiance) and same team (37726):

Athlon X2 3800+ 2.0GHz @ 2.47GHz
DFI Lanparty Ultra D (with AGP)
Corsair ValueSelect 1GB DDR400 @ DDR416 speeds
Folding 24/7 @ 50%
Client: Windows GUI (she refused to let me do console 2 cores)

Dual Pentium 3 1.0GHz @ 1.13GHz
Abit Socket 370 server board (don't know model #)
Kingston ECC Registered 1GB SD RAM @ 150MHz
Folding 24/7
Client: Windows console (not monitored)


----------



## nitteo

*24/7 My Borg [email protected] Farm*

Q1> [email protected] : 1xSMP (Asus Striker Extreme, 1GB Mushkin EM-2 PC2-6400, Tuniq Tower, Vista)

Q2> [email protected] : 1xSMP (Abit FPIN9 650i, 1GB OCZ Platinum PC2-6400, XP)

Q3> [email protected] : 1xSMP (Gigabyte 965P-DS3v3.3, OCZ 1GB Platinum PC2-6400, XP)

Q4> [email protected] : 1xSMP (Gigabyte 965P-DS3v3.3, OCZ 1GB Platinum PC2-6400, Vista)

Q5> [email protected] : 1xSMP (eVGA 650i Ultra, 1GB OCZ Platinum PC2-6400, XP)

Q6> [email protected] : 1xSMP (eVGA 650i Ultra, 1GB OCZ Platinum PC2-6400, XP)

Q7> [email protected]: 1xSMP (Gigabyte 965P-DS3v3.3, OCZ 1GB Reaper PC2-8500, Vista)

> 3x Intel Celeron : GUI

> 1x AMD Opteron : GUI

*Not 24/7*

1x QX6700 (Asus P5k-D, OCZ 2GB PC2-8500) CoolIT Freezone @ 3.2ghz Sig Rig : 1xSMP
2x CoreDuo 1.6ghz Dell Laptop : GUI
2x P4 3.4ghz Toshiba Laptop : GUI


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Not much but i plan to try to add more might fold off and on with my laptop turion 64 2.2ghz.

[email protected]= smp
Pentium-D 945 [email protected]= smp
pentium-3 1ghz= gui


----------



## Lude

E6420 @ 3.2ghz, Asus P5N-E SLI, 2x1GB G.Skill HK's, Folding 24/7 SMP


----------



## Nightmare197

Nightmare197 (not yet aperearing in the team after 4 wu??)
Cpu : Intel Core 2 duo E6600 @ 3.52Ghz
Mobo : Asus Commando
Ram : 2x Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4
Folding with SMP whenever not playing games...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf
Cpu : Intel Core 2 duo E6600 @ 3.6Ghz
Mobo : Abit ip35-e
Ram : 2x F2-6400PHU2-2GBHZ
Folding time - 24/7
Folding client - vmware linux


----------



## nitteo

Updated. Looking to make a huge run.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Q6600 Stock
Abit IP35Pro
4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800
Folding time - 50% or so when not gaming. Sometimes left on overnight to finish long WU's.
Folding client - Windows GUI

Folding name MrSpock2002


----------



## Xenon_SX

P4/ ATI 1950pro folding/server, GPU folding pwns!!! (System Up Time : 97 days!!!)lol
[email protected] 3.145/ 2GB ddr-800


----------



## this n00b again

my update

Q6600 2.77 ghz 4gb x64 vista folding smp 24/7 100%
E6300 1.86 ghz 1gb x86 xp pro folding smp 24/7 100%

Laptop - amd 3200+ 512mb x86 xp home folding standard client 24/7 100%


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

Update for me:
X2 3600+ 3.1GHz, 2GB DDR2-800, Windows SMP 24/7
skt754 3000+ 2.2GHz, 1GB DDR-400, Linux SMP 24/7


----------



## Oscuro

AMD XP64 3200+ @ 2141 mhz
2x512 Kingston Value ram
Folding time: 75%+
Client: Windows GUI

Intel P4 S478 2.58 @ 2.90
Folding Time: 100%
Client: Windows GUI


----------



## CyberDruid

Wow my stats are seriously outdated in the first post of this thread.

Current apparatus:

Three LC Quad rigs 24/7 all at 3600mhz

All rigs run Q6600 G0 steppers

All rigs are Vista Ultimate 64 bit SMP client Folders.

P5K Deluxe/4 GB G Skill HZ/4 Raptors RAID5 Areca1210 2 x 250 7200.10/eVGA 8800GT KO/Silverstone DA750/Soldam XR-1 case: cooled by Xterior Cooler (Stinger/PA160/Panaflo/2 x db-1/Mother Nature)

DFI LP UT T2R/2 GB OCZ Titanium/RaptorX/X1950pro/PC Power 750 Quad/C3 Acrylic "Raptor X SE" case: cooled by Monolith Xternal cooler (Copper Top Apogee GTX/PA120.3/Bonniecore/6 Panaflo/2 logisys/Iwaki RD30)

Maximus SE/4 GB OCZ Platinum/1 74GB Raptor/2 x HD 2900 XT/PC Power 1 KW/TekKube techstation: cooled by stand alone loop (Stinger DP WB/Asus LC NB/PA 160/2 x 200mm Antec BigBoy/MCP 655)

FYI at 3600 my rigs are averaging 7minutes, 30 seconds per percent in the SMP client. The farm is pulling in between 5K and 8K PPD


----------



## Mr. Mojo

My [email protected] name is MrMojo

*Sig Rig*
* CPU type, speed, OC - Intel e4300 @ 3.0Ghz
* Motherboard brand/model - Asus P5N-E SLI
* RAM brand/model, amount, speed - G.Skill NQ's (2GB kit) @ 4/4/4/12/2T, 800Mhz
* Folding time - SMP in background 24/7
* Folding client - Windows SMP in XP32

*Wife's Rig*
* CPU type, speed, OC - AMD 64 3700+ @2.8Ghz
* Motherboard brand/model - Asus A8N-SLI
* RAM brand/model, amount, speed - Corsair DDR @ 2/2/2/4/2T, 400Mhz
* Folding time - occasionally
* Folding client - Windows console in XP32


----------



## TaiDinh

Folding name: TaiDinh

Build 1:
Folding time: SMP - 7 hours on weekdays. 18 hours on weekends.
CPU - Q6600 @ 3.31GHz
Motherboard - GIGABYTE DS3 965P
RAM - G.Skill NR DDR2 800 @ 920; 5-5-5-15
OS - Window XP Pro 32bit

Build 2:
Folding time: x2 nonsense console. 16 hours a day.
CPU - E6320 @ 2.1GHz
Motherboard - GIGABYTE DS3L P35
RAM - Corsair XM2 DDR2 800 @ 760Mhz I believe. Whatever 300FSB and 2.5 RAM divider comes out to.
OS - Window XP Home 32bit

EDIT:

I got another build up and running.

Build 3:
Folding time: x2 nonsense console - 7 hours on weekdays, 18 hours on weekends
CPU - Pentium 4 620 @ 3.2GHz
Motherboard: Intel D915GRO
OS - Window XP Home 32bit


----------



## nitteo

...


----------



## PhelanJKell

24/7 Folding

1- [email protected] : 1xSMP (DFI Blood Iron, 4gb G.Skill, XP pro)
2- x2 [email protected] : 1xSMP (2gb Kingston, XP pro)

Nitteo,

...that is some serious folding power going on in your farm, I want a few quads now...


----------



## Lemondrips

Folding 24/7 SMP Client running Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit
Sig rig


----------



## dasparx

sig rig 24/7








and a 800Mhz dual p3 system with 1x graph and 1x console client(2x800Mhz p3,cuv4x-DLS,1gb RAM,win2000)


----------



## Kilzon

Dell Precision 690 (3Ghz Xeon 5160), 2GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Dual Windows v6 Console)
Q6600 G0 @ 3.5Ghz (Sig Rig), ASUS P5K Premium, 2 GB PC2-8500, Folding 24/7 (Dual Windows SMP)
P4 650 @ 3.82Ghz (HT enabled), ASUS P5WD2 Premium, 2GB Corsair PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Dual Windows v6 Console)
Playstation 3, Folding 24/7


----------



## RoscoeMcGurk

Hi Taeric, an update on mine, since I sold the 6400 and p5b deluxe recently.

Main: Q6600 @ 3.55ghz, Asus Commando, 4x1gb Corsair XMS2-6400 @4-4-4-12, Vista, folding both Vmware and winsmp 24/7

Rig2: E6600 @ 3.5ghz, Asus P5WDH Deluxe, 2x1gb OCZ PC2 8500 @4-4-4-12, WinXP, folding Vmware smp 24/7

Rig3: E4300 @3.35ghz, Asus P5K-E, 2x1gb Buffalo firestix PC2-6400 @4-4-4-12, WinXP, folding winsmp 24/7


----------



## CyberDruid

Hi Taeric thought I would et you know I sold the Maximus rig listed in this thread. The other two rigs are unchanged. However the P5K rig no longer Folds 24/7 as I also run BOINC WCG on it (which is a number of projects including Folding)

Thanks


----------



## gobalr

Gobalr

E6300 1.86 @ 2.121
Gigabyte GA-945GZM-S2
2 GB (2x1gb Kingston Value RAM, Dual Channel)
Folding 24/7 100%


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Bitemarks666 sig rig 24/7 and ps3 sometimes


----------



## Gannon

(Gannon145)

1. Macbook 2.2Ghz - SMP Beta 6.01 - 24/7
2. Athlon XP 2500 @ 2.2Ghz - v6 Beta Win Console - 24/7
3. Intel Pent M @ 1.86Ghz - v6 Beta Win Console - 24/7
4. Athlon XP 1700 @ 1.46Ghz - v6 Beta Win Console - 24/7


----------



## justarealguy

justarealguy

1. Gateway Laptop 2.0gHz C2D 2xSMP beta 6.01 folding whenever I'm not at school


----------



## daljeet2

ive started folding on my server









daljeet2

1. Server - AMD Athlon 3700 running Gentoo Linux. Running version 5.04


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20's folding [email protected]

[email protected][currently]400*9/ P5b-Dlx/
2gb Ballistix @ 1200mhz/x1950pro 256mb: folding SMP 24/7

[email protected] 400*7/ P35 vanilla/
1gb OCZ @ 800mhz/ 2400pro 265mb: folding 24/7

[email protected] 430*7/ P35 vanilla/
2gb Patriot @ 860mhz/ Evga 8600GTS 256mb: folding 24/7 {soon to be SMP}

[email protected] 237*15/ ASRock 775Dual-VSTA/
1gb OCZ VSddr2 667/ x1300 256mb: folding SMP 24/7

-T2050 lappy/ stock/ 2gb ddr2 667: folding occasionally

-P3 800mhz coppermine/ 512mb pc133/ Radeon pro32: folding 24/7

..bout time I get myself on the list I suppose.


----------



## biatchi

sig rig til i can be bothered to get my Opty back online


----------



## luk

Name: Karthor

Sig rig : around 80% smp folding


----------



## gonX

gonX' updated:

- Intel E2140 @ 3.2 SMP folding 90%
- A64 VC 3200+ @ ~2.6 folding 60%
- Intel 820D @ 2.8 Dual Clients folding 20%

And soon:

- AXP 2400+ @ 1.6 folding 60%


----------



## jcharlesr75

just my sig rig

E6550 @ 3.150Ghz, MSI P35 Neo-F, 2Gb Super Talent [email protected] Mhz, Folds 90% on the Win SMP v5.91


----------



## Sonic

SoNiC21
P4 @ 2.4 GHz, DDR333 2 X 512MB - Folds 80%
Windows Graphical Client 5.03

Starting today


----------



## Retrospekt

E4300 @ 1.8, 2 x 1gb DDR 2 800 G.Skill, Gigabyte P965-DS3, 6600gt - Folding 100% on Windows SMP

I'll update once I get the cooler and clock it.


----------



## CL3P20

* E6700 @ 3.6 GHz, Asus P5B Deluxe, 2 GB Crucial Ballistix, Folding 24/7 (SMP)
* * E2200 @ 3.3 Ghz, Asus P5B Deluxe, 2 GB Crucial Ballistix, Folding 24/7 (SMP)*
* E6320 @ 2.8 GHz, P35 Vanilla, 2 GB Ocz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 @ 3.0 GHz, P35 Vanilla, 2 GB Patriot, Folding 24/7
** E2160 @ 2.8 Ghz, DFI Infinity, 1 Gb Team Xtreem, Folding 24/7
* E2160 @ 2.9 Ghz, DFI Infinity, 1 Gb Team Xtreem, Folding 24/7*
* T2050 laptop, 2 GB DDR2-667, Folding occasionally

updates as of today..in bold







approaching 4k ppd!


----------



## jbrown

PS3
Q6600 @ 2.4 2gb Patriot Extreme, Gigabyte P35 DS3L, 8800GTS 320Mb


----------



## tankman12

Updated mine with my sig rig, I no longer have the P4.

C2D E6550 @ 3.2
2gigs DDR2-800 @ 900Mhz
7600GT
Folding 24/7


----------



## iandroo888

Intel Pentium III - 807MHz, 384MB PC133 RAM - Folding 24/7
Intel Pentium M - 1.50MHz, 512MB PC2700 RAM - Folding 50%
Intel Celeron - 467 MHz, 192MB PC100 RAM - Folding 24/7
AMD Athlon - 1GHz, 320MB PC133 Ram - Folding 24/7
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - 2.64MHz, 2GB PC3200 RAM - Folding 50%


----------



## Kilzon

Please update my folding rigs:

Xeon 5160 @ 3.0 GHz, Dell mobo, 2 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Windows SMP)
Q6600 G0 @ 3.5 GHz, Asus P5K Premium, 2 GB PC2-8500, Folding 24/7 (2x Windows SMP)
Q6600 G0 @ 3.7 GHz, Asus P5K Premium, 2 GB PC2-8500, Folding 24/7 (2x Windows SMP)
Playstation 3, Folding 24/7


----------



## wannabe_OC

I would like to be added to the Database please...









Wannabe_OC

E8400 @ 3.0ghz, XFX780i, 4gb PC2-6400, folding 24/7 (2x Windows console)
E2180 @ 2.0ghz, ECS671T, 1gb PC-5300, folding 24/7 (2x Linux console)
P4 660 @ 3.6ghz, MSI865P, 2gb PC-3200, folding 24/7 (Windows console)

3x E2180s coming soon...

Will update soon...


----------



## CL3P20

update to original post-

new addition to the farm:

P4 630j @ 3.55ghz/ ECS 945p / 1gb G.Skill HZ- folding 24/7 single client


----------



## mega_option101

*mega_option101*

E6750 @ 3.2ghz / Asus P5N-E SLI / 2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracers - Folding 50% (WinSMP)


----------



## TaiDinh

Update: I got another rig running.

E6300 @ 1.86GHz, Dell motherboard, Corsair DDR2-667 2x1GB, Folding 100% (2x Windows console)


----------



## CL3P20

update for CL3P's [email protected]

P4 Mobile 2.66ghz @ 2.0ghz 667FSB/ ASRock 478 865/ 640mb's DDR @ 400mhz/ folding single client- 24/7


----------



## gibsonnova74

my folding farm - folding under chrisbgibson

1. intel Q6600(B3) @ 3.0, Gigabyte P35-DS3L mobo, OCZ 6400 ram @ 835mhz(2gb) 
2. intel Q6600(B3) @ 3.0, Gigabyte P35-DS3L mobo, OCZ 6400 ram @ 835mhz(2gb)
3. intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.4, Gigabyte P35-DS3L mobo, Gskill 6400 ram @ 756mhz(2gb)
4. intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, Gigagyte P35-DS3L mobo, Gskill 6400 ram @ 890mhz(2gb)
5. intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, EVGA 122-CK-nf68(A1) mobo, Gskill 8000 ram @ 950mhz(4gb)

my folding rig for Team Smirnoff FTW

1. intel E6550(GO) @ 3.2, Gigabyte P35-DS3L mobo, OCZ 6400 ram @ 835mhz(2gb)

all folding rigs are running win smp 24/7


----------



## Mootsfox

Q6600 @ 3.0Ghz
ASUS P5K-e Wifi/AP
G.skill DDR2-800 "PQ" Series 2x2GB
Folding time - About 50% atm
Windows SMP

Using the name Mootsfox.


----------



## Meecrob

* Core 2 Duo,2.33ghz @ 3.3Ghz
* MSI P6NSLI-FI
* Patriot Extreme, 2gig, 4-4-4-12-21 2T @ 400Mhz
* ATI HIS HD3850 256mb
* Folding time - 20/7, 14-16min per 1%
* Folding client - Windows console
* Folding Name : Meecrob


----------



## CyberDruid

I am slow to provide the info sorry

Latest Update on total rigs folding for #7726

QX9650 at 3333mhz on GA-x38 8GB RAM Raptor HDD
Two Xeon E5420 at 2921mhz on D5400XS 8GB RAM 4Raptor RAID0

That's it I'm afraid...all other rigs are offline, cannabalized/sold


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I am slow to provide the info sorry

Latest Update on total rigs folding for #7726

QX9650 at 3333mhz on GA-x38 8GB RAM Raptor HDD
Two Xeon E5420 at 2921mhz on D5400XS 8GB RAM 4Raptor RAID0

That's it I'm afraid...all other rigs are offline, cannabalized/sold


your folding for the wrong team









I got my

core 2 quad q6600 folding at 3.4ghz (379*9)
p5k deluxe
4gb of ram at 1:1 (758) at 4-4-4-12

folding smp ~19-20hours/day

and my laptop with yonah dual cores fodling regular consoles


----------



## mrtn400

Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz, 2GB DDR2-800, IP35 Pro, 3x Windows Console 24/7 & 1x Windows Console 25%
Athlon XP 2800+ @ 2Ghz, 1GB DDR1-333, ASUS Kamet 2, Windows Console 24/7


----------



## pr3y

Pr3y
Folding for team 37726
Core2duo(T7200)@2.00 Ghz(One of my laptops) Generic Ram. Folding 15 hours a day. Using Windows SMP
Core2duo(T7200)@2.00 Ghz(Macbook) Apple ram? Folding 17 hours a day
Using OS X ver.(non smp)
Just started








Tell me if i am missing any info


----------



## silverwing

Rig #1-Sig Rig
Cpu-E6600 @ 3.2
Mobo-Asus P5K 
Ram-2x1 GB @800 MHZ-4.4.4.12-G.Skill
Approximately 75% Of the time. 
Windows graphical Client.
SilverwingX63
Silverwing[OCN] (old one I forgot about)

Rig #2-Brothers rig
Cpu- Pentium 4 @ 3.6
Mobo- Biostar(Something or the other.)
Ram-2x1 GB @800 MHZ-????-Generic.
75%
WGC
Silverwingx63

Rig #3-Dads Laptop
Cpu- E2180
Mobo- Generic
Ram- 2x1 GB-Generic
50%
WGC
Silverwingx63

A couple other ones but their soo crappy I rather not mention. Lol.


----------



## CL3P20

New submission to the [email protected]> RockCandy

Q6600 @ 3.7ghz[412*9]/P5K3-dlX/2gb's C9DHX @ 1318mhz- folding SMP on x64pro 24/7


----------



## Darkvette

The Beast:
AMD Athlon64 X2 6400+ @ 3.52GHz
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
GeIL Ultra PC2-6400 - 4x1GB @ 880MHz
ASUS Radeon HD 3870 512MB GDDR4
Folding Time - 24/7
Folding Client - Windows Console x2 (1 for each core)

The Used-to-Beast:
AMD Athlon XP 3000+ @ 2.1GHz
ASUS A7N8X v2.0
Corsair PC3200 - 2x512MB
nVidia GeForce4 MX 440
Folding Time - 24/7
Folding Client - Windows Console


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Soprano
Asus Commando Motherboard
C2D E6750 2.66
4x 1gig Corsair DDRII 800 6400C4
Farming DSL wired 24/7 (SMP)

Compaq
Asus Motherboard
PD-940 3.6
2x 1gig PNY DDRII 533 5400
Farming DSL wired 24/7 (SMP)

Antech
MSI Motherboard
AMD Athlon 3200+ 2.15
Generic DDRII 1.5gig
Farming DSL wireless 24/7 (5.04 Text)

Gateway
P4 1.3
RIMMS RDRAM 640m
Farming DSL Wireless 24/7 (5.04 Text)


----------



## wannabe_OC

Update to the Mini Farm: Hoping for 4x Q6600 for next "cube"

* E8400 @ 3.0 GHz, XFX780i, 4 GB PC2-6400, Folding 24/7 (2x Windows console)
* E2180 @ 2.0 GHz, ECS671T, 1 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP)
* E2180 @ 2.0 GHz, ECS945GCT, 1 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP)
* E2180 @ 2.0 GHz, ECS945GCT, 1 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP)
* E2180 @ 2.0 GHz, ECS945GCT, 1 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP)


----------



## DeX

*Rig 1. Main Gaming PC*
*CPU:* AM2 Athlon 64 X2 4800+ OC = 2.8Ghz
*RAM:* X2 1GB (2GB) DDR667 Dynet
*Motherboard:* Asus M2N SLi Deluxe
*Folding Time:* 24/7
*Client:* 1 instance: SMP

*Rig 2. Acer Travelmate 5710 *Laptop**
*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 1.66Ghz
*RAM:* X2 512mb (1GB) DDR667 *brand n/a*
*Motherboard:* Laptop Standard
*Folding Time:* 75%
*Client:* 2 instances: Console

*Rig 3. Sisters PC*
*CPU:* Intel Celeron D 2.8Ghz
*RAM:* X2 512mb (1GB) DDR400 A-Data
*Motherboard:* PC Chips P21G
*Folding Time:* 75%
*Client:* 1 instance: Console

All Clients in Windows

*[email protected] Username:* Tenji


----------



## mortimersnerd

Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz, 4 GB PC2-6400, Folding 24/7 (Windows SMP)
P4 @3.00Ghz, 2GB PC2-2700, Will be folding 24/7 in a few days (Windows)
Lappy: TL-56, 4GB PC2-5300, Folding 25-50%, Windows SMP
under the name: eollis
Edit: currently 220542 of 953696


----------



## VCheeZ

VCheeZ

RIG 1. DarkSide








Intel Q6600 2.4 @ 3.2
XFX 680i LT SLI
8gb OCZ Gold DDR2 800 @ 900
2x MSI 9600GT OC SLI
Vista x64 24/7

RIG 2. Fizzgig V








AMD Athlon64 x2 5000+ BE Stock
1gb PNY Performance DDR2 533
EVGA nForce 590 SLI
Sapphire Radeon HD2600XT
Vista x64 24/7

RIG 3.








PS3 folding 24/7


----------



## nategr8ns

CPU - AMD Opteron 175 2.2GHz @ ~2.45GHz
Motherboard - MSI K8N Neo4-f
RAM - Corsair ValueSelect PC3200 4x512 @ 450MHz
Folding time - 75%
Folding client - Windows console


----------



## NFF

rig1
q6600 @ 2.7 or 2.9 for the moment
2gb ram 667mhz
mobo: asus pk5pl-vm
times at 2.7 10:57s

temperary rig moms lappy
1.7ghz dual
1gb ram
running graphical at about 2days a wu


----------



## gorf79

24x7
- HP DC7800 C2D 2.33 GHZ E6550 2.0GB RAM- WinXP(SMP)
- HP DC7800 C2D 2.33 GHZ E6550 2.0GB RAM- WinXP (SMP)
- HP DC7800 C2D 2.33 GHZ E6550 2.0GB RAM- WinXP (SMP)
- HP DC7800 C2D 2.33 GHZ E6550 2.0GB RAM- WinXP (SMP)
- HP XW4400 C2D 1.86 GHZ E6300 2.0GB RAM- WinXP (SMP)
- HP XW4400 C2Q 2.4 GHZ Q6600 4.0GB RAM- OpenSuse 10.3 (SMP)
- HP XW4400 C2D 1.86 GHZ E6300 2.0GB RAM- SLES 10 (SMP)
- HP XW4400 C2D 2.4 GHZ Q6600 4.0GB RAM OpenSuse 10.3 (SMP)
- HP XW4400 C2D 1.86GHZ E6300 2.0GB RAM WinXP (SMP)
- HP 6710b C2D 1.80 GHZ T7100 2.0 GB RAM- OpenSuse 10.3 (SMP)
- HP 6710b C2D 1.80 GHZ T7100 2.0GB RAM-WinXP (SMP)
- HP XW4400 C2Q 2.66GHZ Q6700 2.0GB RAM- WinVista (SMP)

Part Timers
- HP XW4400 C2Q 1.86 GHZ E6300 2.0GB RAM- WinXP (SMP)
- HP NC 8430 C2D 2.0 T7200 2.0GB RAM- Win Vista (SMP)

In Progress-
Sig Rig (Part Timer) (SMP)


----------



## mortimersnerd

my sig rig:
q6600 @ 3.4
xfx 680i sli mobo
4gb corsiar 800mhz
[email protected] folding also
ubuntu + vmware
gpu client
24/7

lappy
tl-56
4gb 667mhz ram
winsmp
50%

old computer
p4 3.0 ghz
1gb ram
graphical








24/7

older computer
p4 1.6 ghz
256mb ram
graphical
24/7

fold under eollis


----------



## CL3P20

2 more for CL3P's farm.

AMD [email protected]/1gb ddr 400/ folding single client 24/7
M730 1.3ghz mobile/512mb Gskill/folding single client occasionally


----------



## Ranger98

CPU: E8400 @ 3.825 Ghz
RAM: 2GB G.Skill F2-6400CL4D-2GBHK @ 950 MHz (4-4-3-5)
Motherboard: Asus P5N-E SLI
Folding Time: 24/7
Client: 1 instance: SMP


----------



## alwaysAMD

CPU: Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.85Ghz
RAM: 2GB Corsair XMS2 
Folding Time: 16/7
Client: 1 instance: XP/SMP

CPU: Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.2Ghz
RAM: 2GB Corsair XMS2 
Folding Time: 16/7
Client: 1 instance: XP/SMP

CPU: Athlon64 3200+ @ 2.2Ghz
RAM: 1GB Kingston 
Folding Time: 24/7
Client: 1 instance: XP/GUI

CPU: Pentium 4 3.0 HT @ 3.2Ghz
RAM: 1GB Kingston 
Folding Time: 24/7
Client: 1 instance: XP/Console

CPU: Pentium 4 2.8 @ Stock
RAM: 1GB Samsung
Folding Time: 24/7
Client: 1 instance: XP/Console

CPU: Pentium 4 2.66 @ Stock
RAM: 512mb Samsung
Folding Time: 24/7
Client: 1 instance: XP/GUI

CPU: Pentium 3 @ 1.0Ghz
RAM: 512mb Kingston PC133
Folding Time: 24/7
Client: 1 instance: Xubuntu/Console


----------



## Licht

Folding with the 3870 on my main rig. CPU is a 5200+, although its the GPU client (obviously.)


----------



## MADMAX22

WOW totally forgot about this one. OK update to what I have running now.

Q6600 at 2.7ghz 24/7
E3110 at 4.0ghz 24/7(usually)


----------



## gibsonnova74

update

11 quads
1. Intel Q6600(B3) @ 3.0, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, OCZ 6400 ram @ 835mhz(2GB) 
2. Intel Q6600(B3) @ 3.0, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, OCZ 6400 ram @ 835mhz(2GB)
3. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.4, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, Gskill 6400 ram @ 756mhz(2GB)
4. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, Gskill 6400 ram @ 890mhz(2GB)
5. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, Gskill 8000 ram @ 950mhz(4GB)
6. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.4, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, Gskill 8000 ram @ 890mhz(2GB)
7. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, Gskill 8000 ram @ 756mhz(2GB)
8. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, Gskill 6400 ram @ 890mhz(2GB)
9. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, OCZ 6400 ram @ 890mhz (2GB)
10. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, Gigabyte P35-DS3L Mobo, Gskill 6400 ram @ 890mhz(2GB)
11. Intel Q6600(GO) @ 3.2, Evga 680i A1 Mobo, Gskill 6400 RAM @ 800mhz(2GB)


----------



## DaCrusader

-PS3 folding 24/7
-E6400 @ 3GHZ folding when I'm not sleeping... SMP
*something to come soon*


----------



## Polo224

Q6600 @ 3.2 - 2x winsmp (2nd client installed 5/5/08)
939 X2 3600 @ 2.0 - console (yay 15 pt wu's)


----------



## intelfan

Intel E4500 @ 2.9 Ghz
Gigabyte DS3R 
Crucial Ballistix PC 6400 2x1GB (2GB total)
Mostly everyday 3-4 hours 
Windows Console


----------



## firefox is awesome

Celeron D 2.93
Abit SG-80
512 MB No brand
Folding time - 15/7, 100%
Folding client - Windows visual
folding name=mopillai


----------



## wannabe_OC

Updates as follows:

Wannabe_OC updated 09/12/09

* E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i SLI, 4 GB PC2-6400, 2x GTX 295 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT OC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)


----------



## SilentPixel

Intel C2D E4500 @ 3.02GHz
Asus P5N-E SLI
2GB OCZ System Elite DDR800
Folding Time: At this point... 24/7
Client: Linux SMP
Folding Name: SilentPixel


----------



## BenBrown

*Folding Name*
Ben_Brown

*Folding Rig #1*
Sig Rig - Dual VMware + Linux + SMPs (24/7)

*Folding Rig #2*
AMD 5600+ @ 2.8GHz
2GB DDR2
VMware + Linux + SMP (24/7)

*Folding Rig #3*
P4 3GHz
2GB DDR
Windows Console Client (24/7)

*Folding Rig #4*
P4 3.2GHz
2GB DDR
Windows Console Client (24/7)

*Folding Rig #5*
PD 3.2 GHz
3GB DDR
2x Windows Console Client (24/7)


----------



## dasparx

Rig #1

[email protected]
MSI P6NGM
2Gb OEM RAM
Folding time - 24/7
Folding client - Windows GUI
Rig #2
Celeron [email protected] Stock
MSI P6NGM
1GB RAM
Folding time 24/7
Windows GUI

Rig #3
P4 2.6
DELL OEM mobo
1Gb OEM RAM
Folding time: 24/7
Windows GUI

Rig #4
P4 1.4
256Mb RAM
Compaq OEM mobo
WIndows GUI
Folding time 80%
(slow as hell though ..)


----------



## this n00b again

status update for the summer

E4500 1GB NO-OC running two instances of TEXT ONLY at 80% 24/7
(work computer)

that is all, my rigs will be MIA for the summer until Fall


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

could you change mine to Q6600 G0 @ 3.6GHz, DFI DK P35 T2RS, 2X2GB Crucial ballistix tracers red 24/7 and PS3 24/7 when not gaming
and a P4 2.8GHz, asus P4U800 512MB noname ram occasionally


----------



## Bal3Wolf

need to change mine lol most everything has changed.

E6600 @ 3.4 GHz, Abit ip35-e, 1gig, Folding 24/7 (Linux smp)
Pentium D 945 @ 4.40 GHz, Asus p5ld2 rev2.0, 1 Gig, 24/7 (linux smp)
q6600 @ 3.6 GHz, DFI Lanparty DK P35-T2RS 4 Gigs, (2x vmware linux smp)
q6600 @ 3.0 GHz, DFI bloodiron, 2 Gigs, (2x vmware linux smp)


----------



## gonX

A64 Venice @ 2.6 GHz folding 4 hours a day
820D @ Dual Clients folding 2 hours a day

--

I can't fold on my Q6600 yet - I need more RAM.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


A64 Venice @ 2.6 GHz folding 4 hours a day
820D @ Dual Clients folding 2 hours a day

--

I can't fold on my Q6600 yet - I need more RAM.


More ram?


----------



## kennymester

I'm currently only running my Q6700 at 3.6ghz for the summer.


----------



## jbrown

I'm running my E8400 @ 3.0 but I never fold with it.

PS3 does all the folding.


----------



## max302

I've gimped this a while back to publish an article on my blog about my folding setup.



Basically,in order, it's this system, my sig rig, a P4 2.4, and a single core Turion 2 ghz.

Daily average is hovering around 2200 according to EOC stats, not bad considering most don't run 24/7 and none of them are folding dedicated.


----------



## AKAeric

Update:

Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz, 4GB PC2-1000, Diamond 3870x2, Folding 24/7 (GPU2 Core)


----------



## Taeric

Thanks to everyone who has (and who will) respond to my PM about updates. I'm going to accumulate your PMs here and do one big update in a few days.

biatchi 6/6/08
- No updated needed

455buick 6/6/08
Q6600 B3 @ 3.0 GHz, Asus P5N-E-SLI, 2 GB Corsair DDR2-800, Folding 24/7
Q6600 B3 @ 3.0 GHz, Gigabyte P35 mobo, Folding 24/7 (2x SMP)
Q6600 G0 @ 3.0 GHz, ASUS P35 mobo, Folding 24/7 (2x SMP)
E8400 @ 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte P35 mobo, Folding 24/7
E6600 @ 2.7 GHz, Asus P5B, Folding 24/7
E6600 @ 2.7 GHz, Gigabyte P35, Folding 24/7
E6400 @ 2.4 GHz, Asus mobo, Folding 24/7
E6300 @ 2.1 GHz, Asus P5N mobo, Folding 24/7
E6300 @ 2.1 GHz, Gigabyte mobo, Folding 24/7
P4 2.6B @ 2.73 GHz, MSI 865PE-PLS, Folding 24/7
P4 2.8B @ 3.0 GHz, Asrock mobo, Folding 24/7
X2 4400+ @ 2.645 GHz, Gigabyte mobo, Folding 24/7
X2 4400+ @ 2.645 GHz, Asus mobo, Folding 24/7
X2 4200+ @ 2.53 GHz, Asus mobo, Folding 24/7
X2 4200+ @ 2.42 GHz, MSI mobo, Folding 24/7
X2 4200+ @ 2.53 GHz, Gigabyte mobo, Folding 24/7
X2 3800+ @ 2.3 GHz, Asus mobo, Folding 24/7
Quad Go soon to be set up on ASUS P5K-E mobo
Quad Go soon to be set up on Gigabyte P35 mobo

Lude 6/6/08
- No update needed

Unstableiser 6/6/08
- E6300 @ 2.24 GHz, Gigabyte GA-945P-S3, 2 GB Corsair Value Select DDR2-667
- E4300 @ stock, Gigabyte GA-945GM-S2, 512 MB Crucial DDR2-667


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

X3210 @3.61Ghz 4GB G.skill PQ


----------



## Lemondrips

Update mine please
AMD +4000 @ 2.8 with 4G G.skills 1000 Folding 12/24


----------



## jcharlesr75

Update

[email protected], GA-P35-DS3L, 2Gb [email protected], Folding SMP in Ubuntu 64-bit


----------



## wannabe_OC

Updates as follows:

Wannabe_OC updated 6/7/08

E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i, 4 GB PC2-6400, 8800GTS(G80) Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, EVGA 610i, 1 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, EVGA 610i, 1 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, EVGA 610i, 1 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, EVGA 610i, 1 GB PC2-5300, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP)

That's it for awhile...


----------



## neonlazer

[email protected], GA-P35-DS3R, 6Gb DDR2-800, two 64bit Linux SMP clients


----------



## Heavy Light 117

rig1
q6600 3.0ghz
p5n32e-sli
2gb
8800gts x 2
100%
gpu2 client
HeavyLight117

rig2
Pen4 2.66
linux client

rig3
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000
windows client


----------



## BLAKIE33

Rig 1 below Black Edition 64oo @ 3424MHz,Also 24/7 my PS3,nearly finished 7Th work Unit in 2 days.Better not show the Missus the Ellectric bill at the end of the month.HE HE. Or well its a great cause.When will my OC Icon be added below my name? [To the Moderator]Please Pm me.Thanks.


----------



## mega_option101

Q6600 (B3) @ 2.7 GHz, Asus P5N-E SLI, 2x1GB GSKILL 6400, Folding 24/7 (SMP)
Q6600 (G0) @ 3.4 GHz, GA-P35-DS3L, 2x1GB Tracers, Folding 24/7 (SMP)


----------



## BenBrown

*Updates and Corrections:*

* Phenom X4 9850 BE @ 2.9GHz, 4 GB DDR2-1066, Folding 24/7 (2x Linux SMP through VMWare)
* AMD X2 5600+ @ 2.8 GHz, 2 GB DDR2-800, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP through VMWare)
* AMD X2 3600+ @ 2.38 GHz, 1 GB DDR2-800, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP - NotFred)
* P4 @ 2.8 GHz, 1.5 GB DDR, Folding 24/7 (2x Windows console)
* P4 @ 3.2 GHz, 2 GB DDR, Folding 24/7 (2x Windows console)
* P4 @ 3.8 GHz, 2 GB DDR, Folding 24/7 (2x Windows console)
* 2x Sapphire HD3870 GPU2, Folding 24/7
* PS3 Folding 24/7


----------



## Chozart

Q6600 @ 3.3GHz, 2GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800, 8800GTS 640MB (24/7 Win SMP and GPU2)
E6600 @ 3.465GHz, 4GB Mushkin DDR2 800, 8800GTS 640MB (24/7 Win SMP and GPU2)
E6750 @ 3.76GHz, 2GB OCZ Plat. 2 DDR2 800 (24/7 native Ubuntu SMP)
All other rigs mentioned are no longer in service.


----------



## marsey99

e8200 @3.88ghz, 4gb ocz ddr2 1000, 8800gts 512 (smp/gpu)


----------



## wierdo124

wierdo124
I have two rigs. One is my main rig, i call it Alpha One, and my other is a crappy Dell (old)

Alpha one: E8400 @ 3.8GHz, DS3L, 4GB Ballistix @ 1GHz

Dell: Celeron 1.7GHz, 640 DDR

The dell folds 24/7 and Alpha One folds probably 40%


----------



## gre0481

GRE0481

* CPU AMD ATHLON X2 6000+ @ 3GHZ 
* Motherboard brand/model ASUS M2NPV-VM
* RAM GSKILL PC2 6400HZ (1GB X 2)
* Video card EVGA 8800 GTX 768 MB 
* Folding time - 24/7
* Folding client - WINDOWS SMP / GPU2

* CPU INTEL E6600 @ 3.6 GHZ
* Motherboard ASUS COMMANDO
* RAM OCZ PLATINUM REV 2 PC26400 (1GB x 2) 
* Video card EVGA GTX 260 896 MB 
* Folding time - 24/7
* Folding client - WINDOWS SMP / GPU2

ALSO FOLDING ON THE PS3 - 75%


----------



## {core2duo}werd

right now i have
1 opty 175 @ stock, 1GB DDR400, MSI e-machines mobo (server) running smp 24/7
1 E2180 @ 3.5, 2GB DDR2 1000, Abit AB9 PRO running smp with 1 3870 @ 880 core running gpu2 24/7
1 e2180 @ 3.2, 2GB DDR2 800, gigabyte IP-35 running smp with 1 8600GT running gpu2 24/7
1 e2180 @ stock, 1GB DDR2 667, ecs P35 mobo (another server) running smp 24/7
1 E8400 @ 4 Ghz, 4GB DDR2 1066, EVGA 780i running smp with 2 9800GX2s running 3x gpu2 90%
1 c2d laptop (not really sure what cpu) @ 2Ghz running smp 24/7


----------



## Fossil

Fossil (Zepheros is my FAH username)

X2 5000 @ 2.6GHz, ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe, 2GB Corsair DDR2 800, 8800GT, Folding 75%, Windows GPU2


----------



## 2Late4Me

Athlon X2 6400+, 4GB Mushkin PC6400, HD4850 @ 700/1100, Folding 75%, Windows GPU2


----------



## lemans81

lemans81

Intel E8400, 2xgb Buffalo, x1600pro 512, Folding 100%, SMP


----------



## Snoopy83

Snoopy83

Intel E8400, 2xgb Gskill HZ's, 8800GTS 320mb, Folding 100%, SMP


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Intel E6750 @ 3200MHz, IP-35 Pro, 4GB G.Skill PK's , 8800GT @ 666/1801/900(1800), Folding 75%, GPU2 & Linux SMP
AMD X2 4800 @ Stock, Proprietary MB, Proprietary RAM, 8800GTS 320MB @ 625/1700/770(1540), Folding 24/7, GPU2


----------



## Slappa

Slappa

#1 4200+ X2 2.2GHz W/ 8800GTS 320MB running GPU2 100% 24/7
#2 E2200 @ 3.4GHz W/ HD4850 Running GPU2 75%


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC Update: 7/27/2008

* E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i, 4 GB PC2-6400, 8800GT 512 SC Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, EVGA 610i, 1 GB PC2-5300, 8800GS SC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, EVGA 610i, 1 GB PC2-5300, 8800GS SC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, EVGA 610i, 1 GB PC2-5300, 8800GT OC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, EVGA 610i, 1 GB PC2-5300, 8800GS Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)


----------



## wierdo124

Update my E8400 clock to 4Ghz please. Didn't see a need to reformat everything, as you just need to swap out like three characters


----------



## Psycho666

Game Rig: E6750 @ 3.9Ghz + Asus Commando + OCZ 2Gb 800Mhz + HD3870 @ 999/1359 = folding everyday from morning till nights








Work Rig 1: P4 1.8Ghz @ 2.2Ghz + P4B board + DDR 512Mb 292Mhz = Folding 24/7
Work Rig 2 : P4 1.1Ghz @ 1.5Ghz + DDR 512Mb 300Mhz = Folding 24/7
Soon 2 B Work Rig 3 : P4 2.8Ghz + DDR 512Mb 292Mhz = Fold 24/7


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

BHSkhan

Playstation 3 24/7


----------



## superk

Rig 1: p4 3.2 GPU2 folding 8800GT 24/7
Rig 2: Turion 64 TL-50 1.6ghz WinSMP folding 24/7
Rig 3: Athlon 64 x2 4200+ (stock) VMWare/Ubuntu Folding 24/7
Rig 4: C2D e6600 (3.2ghz) VMWare/Ubuntu Folding 24/7
Rig 5: C2D e8400 (stock for now) GPU2 8800GTS Folding 24/7 + Win-FAH 24/7

Whoops!

Rig 6: Athlon 2700+ Win-FAH Folding 24/7


----------



## wierdo124

I think soon i'm going to buy a Playstation 3 and fold on that alot.


----------



## tonyhague

q9300 @3ghz, 9800gtx
amd athlon64 3k
intel celeron 1.5
amd sempron 2.6


----------



## BLAKIE33

Sig below and PS3.

Just made the 100K point milestone,Took few weeks but got there.Now for the quarter of a million points and ill be happy ;P


----------



## Truculent

Truculent

AMD 3800+ x2 Folding 2x Windows Console
AMD Turion TL-60 Folding 1x Windows Console


----------



## buck82

Pulled together all my spare parts:

5000+ BE @stock, Asus M2N32SLI, 4GB dd2-667, EVGA 8800GT Folding 24/7

Coming online as soon as I finish with the windows installation.


----------



## smoke12291

smoke12291:

Intel Q6600 @ 3.0ghz, ASUS P5N-D 750i, 2x1gb corsair DDR2-800, eVGA 9800gtx, SMP 6.22 MPICH & GPU2 6.20 through windows, 75%.


----------



## Oscuro

Need to Update mine, as both of the old rigs have changed:

Questionbox: Opty 170, DFI Lanparty UT SLI-Expert, Asus 8800GTX, 2 Gig G.Skill, XP Pro SP3
- Running GPU2, and Windows GUI

Second: Athlon 3200+ S939, MSI K8 Ultra, Nvidia 7900 GT, 2 Gigs Corsair, XP Pro SP3
- Running Windows GUI


----------



## Takendown2

Main Rig:Intel C2D 6420,Asus P5K-E,ASUS 8800GT, 2gigs Corsair ddr2 800,XP SP2
Running:GPU2


----------



## Retrospekt

Update me please.

CPU - E1200 1.6ghz @ 3.0ghz folding 24/7. Gigabyte P35-DS3L. 2x1gb G.Skill DDR2 800, SMP 900-1100 ppd
GPU - XFX 8800gt at stock folding 24/7 GPU2 - 5000-5500 ppd


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Q6700 @ 3.6GHz ; EVGA 680i A1 ; GSkill DDR2 2x2GB 1000mhz ; 2x8800GTX ; 50% ; Windows SMP


----------



## Chickenman

Just my sig rig - cpu @ 3.4 and gfx card with mild overclock.

Currently folding 24/7 8k+ ppd if I don't spend an afternoon playing games.

We just bought this place so wallpaper and all that crap has been stripped - excuse the mess lol.


----------



## darkpyro889

Darkpyro889

Q6700 2.66 GHz @ 2.66 GHz, EVGA 780i, 4GB PC2-6400, Folding 75%, 4 Windows consoles
E6400 2.13 GHz @ 2.40 GHz, ASUS P5B, 2GB PC2-5300, Folding 75%, 2 windows consoles

working on:
shuttleX (linux)
surver that has 2 P3's (2 windows consoles)
P4 (windows)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:

To be included, please provide the following information:

* CPU type, speed, OC (if any), e.g Pentium 4 3.2 GHz @ 3.6 GHz
* Motherboard brand/model
* RAM brand/model, amount, speed (if not obvious in the model number), e.g. Corsair 3200XL 2x512 MB
* Video card brand/model/memory size (only if using GPU client)
* Folding time - 24/7, 75%, 50%, 25%, occasionally
* Folding client - Windows console, Linux SMP, etc.
* If your folding name is different than your Overclock.Net name, please feel free to post that as well
1. SlowPoke (Soon to be retired when Tomb is completed)
AMD 350MHZ K6
HP Socket 7
64mb sdram
24/7
Console
ppd 7.9





































2. Necropolis
Intel 800E X2 (100mhz figure I could goto 133 and get 1g [[email protected]])
Asus P3C-D (recalled but never returned







)
512 800mhz samsung Rdram
24/7
winfah/console (problems with SMP)
ppd 25/17







Also runs Home theatre

3. Mourge
P4 1.8 @ 2.0
ECS POJ AGP
512 mb sdram [email protected] 133
24/7
console
ppd 68

4. Zombie (second on the retirement list







)
P3 733
intel agp
384 sdram
24/7
console
ppd 15





































5. Crypt
AMD 3200+ @2.3
Asrock SataII AGP/PCI-E
2X512 Value [email protected] Cas 2
(Soon to ADD 8800GS Donated By Community member!)
24/7
console (also daily use system)
ppd 258

6. Abyss (nephews system)
P4 2.66 (soon to be e6750 from The Vector Kid)
Intel (soon to be ECS)
1G Value Ram Cas 2.5
Folding time - 25% (Guardian is Miser







)
ppd 98

7. Tomb (currently under construction)
AMD 2200+ @2.0
MSI neo4 agp/PCI-e
512mb or 1g (depending on ppd)
(8800GS Donated By Community member!)
24/7
ppd (hopefully cpu150+ GPU 4500+)

8. unamed
Need CPU
Gigabyte 965P-DS3 (Donated By Community member!)
512mb or 1g (depending on ppd) (Donated By Community member!)
Need GPU
24/7
ppd (?)

Glad I saw this thread. As filling out the info I had to check on zombie and noticed it was still folding for my old team! GRRR we lost about 1week X 15 =95 PPD!!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Where's Nitteo?

And am I wrong or are there alot of farmers on the list that are not showing their GPU's?


----------



## Lumi

CPU: E8400 Wolfdale, Stock Clocks @ 3.0GHZ
GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3L
Corsair 800mhz, 4 GB (2x2)
Nvidia 9800GTX SC 512mb
Folding time: 95%
Folding client: Windows Consoles

PPM: Roughly 4000-4500, although my CPU... doesn't seem to be moving since I switched to the console for it.


----------



## mustkill

Folding on windows xp GPU client ~ mustkill

E6550 stock
MSI P35 Neo-F
4x1GB A-Data DDR2 800 stock
Galaxy 8600GT DDR3 256MB oc ~ clock 721, shader 1542, mem 700

folding time 60%


----------



## LuminatX

Just my sig rig








nothing special, pushin max of like 200ppd... blahh but its for the cause.


----------



## gbrilliantq

GbrilliantQ

PS3, folding 24/7
and soon a
QX9650 @ 4.42ghz, Asus X48 Rampage Formula, Ballistix 4gb DDR2 PC2-8500, folding 50% (Windows console SMP)
340 Celeron @ 2.94ghz, 512mb ddr, folding 24/7 (Windows console)
8800GT @ 747 core, 2038 mem, 1858 shader, folding 24/7 (GPU2)


----------



## azcrazy

pentium d 940,ecs c19-a sli,4gb pny and a 8500 gt folding 24/7 a cpu and gpu avg of 800 ppd


----------



## Hueristic

*UPDATE*
Added 8800gs on Crypt gpu points for ChungenHung.

Tomb (replaced Mourge temporarily)
amd 2800+ cpu console -lichelord
8800gs 384mb -chungenhung

Mourge down after power outage GRRR corrupt OS. Dammit lots of power outtages lately we blew 3 transformers on the pole this summer! Wonder if I'm helping on that! hah 3 AC's and 6 or so rigs 24/7! LMAO


----------



## bstew

Athlon X2 3600+, 1 GB Corsair XMS2 800, Abit AN52, Asus 3870 TOP- GPU2+CPU 24/7
C2D e6400 @ 3.2 GHz, 1 GB Corsair XMS2 800, Gigabyte GA-965P-S3, GeForce 6800 Ultra- SMP 24/7
Xeon x3350 @ 3.48 GHz, 8 GB OCZ Reaper 800, Gigabyte GA-X38-DS4, Diamond 4870- SMP+GPU2 around 12/7.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

P4 631, Intel d945gcnl, corsair xms 1gb kit, hd3450 folding 24/7 on gpu2 and cpu sys tray client

amd athlon xp 2800+, Mach Speed V881DAS, genric ram. folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client.

p3 [email protected], dell oem, dell oem ram. 24/7 cpu sys tray

celeron1 [email protected], abit bp6, genric ram to 348mb. folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client.

Update: just added a p4 2.3GHz {single core], Asus p4v533-mx, 640mb generic ram. on sys tray

saving the change to build a quad machine with some 8800s or 4870s


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Q6700 @ 3.16ghz
DFI LP DK P35 T2RS
OCZ 2x2GB 1066 @ 1054mhz
folding 24/7
Linux SMP


----------



## azcrazy

well guys update i got one more rig going its [email protected] dfi lnp dk x48 4gb G.SKILL and a 8500 gt folding 24/7


----------



## this n00b again

just thought i should up date this

Q6600 (2.8 Ghz) 3GB ram HD 4850 - [24/7] vmware SMP + [24/7] GPU2
e4500 (stock) 2Gb ram 8800 GS - [24/7] text only console + [24/7] GPU2


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Building a new computer, but for right now it's just the laptop.

Inuyasha1771-
Intel Core2Duo E6600, Nvidia 8600m, 3 GB DDR2 ;folding 24/7 (Windows console)


----------



## TestECull

Intel Celeron E1200
Gigabyte EP35-DS3L
2X1gb DDR2 667 from Patriot. Will probably oc it to DDR2 800 for compatibility reasons.
nVidia 8400GS.

running both CPU and GPU2 clients under Windows XP, once new parts arrive and are installed.

Also have CPU client running on sig rig.


----------



## Fossil

I finally got a new addition to the crew and I'm updating my first one.









* X2 5000 @ 2.8GHz, ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe, 2GB G.Skill DDR2 800, 8800GT, Folding 50% (Windows GPU2)
* Pentium 4 @ 2.8GHz, ECS P4M900T-M , 1GB DDR2 533, 8800GT, Folding 100% (Windows GPU2)


----------



## dcshoejake

dcshoejake

Q6700 [email protected] / 780i / 2GB 75%
8800GT 75%
P4 3.2 / unknown / 512 24/7
PS3 24/7


----------



## Dobbie

Dobbie

X2 5000 BE 2.6 @ 3.2, Abit AN9 32x SLI, 2GB OCZ Reaper 800 @ 912, EVGA 8800 GTS 512 (G92) @ 745/1890/2220, Folding 85% (Windows GPU2)


----------



## darkpyro889

update:
Q6700 2.66 GHz @ 2.88 GHz, EVGA 780i, 4GB PC2-6400, Folding 75%, 3 Windows consoles & 1 GPU 8800gts
E6400 2.13 GHz @ 2.40 GHz, ASUS P5B, 2GB PC2-5300, Folding 100%, 1 windows console 1GPU 8800gts


----------



## huntman21014

Huntman21014

E2180 2.00GHz @ 3.2Ghz, Gigabyte P35-DS3R, 2GB OCZ Platinum PC2-8500, 1 Windows SMP and 1 GPU2 8800gts G80 @ 700/1625/2214 75%-90%


----------



## sabermetrics

sabermetrics:
Q6600 @ 2.4 Ghz, Asus P5Q-D, 4GB PC2-8500, Folding 24/7, SMP client + 9800 GTX+ GPU2 client
Macbook, Intel Core Duo @ 2.0 Ghz, 2GB, Folding 24/7, Mac OS X SMP client
E1200 @ 3.2 Ghz, Inno3D 680i, 1GB PC2-6400, Folding 24/7, SMP client + 8800 GS GPU2 client


----------



## wannabe_OC

Updates as follows:

Wannabe_OC updated 11/4/08

E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i, 4 GB PC2-6400, 8800GTS(G80) and 8800GS Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT Folding 24/7 (2x VMware SMP and GPU2) 
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GS SC Folding 24/7 (2x VMware SMP and GPU2) 
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N SLI., 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT OC Folding 24/7 (2x VMware SMP and GPU2) 
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N SLI., 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT OC Folding 24/7 (2x VMware SMP and GPU2)


----------



## JEK3

JEK3:

Q9300 @ 3.0 GHz, EVGA 780i, 2GB Corsair XMS2 PC2-6400, SMP 24/7
with a PNY 8800GTS 320Mb GPU2
and 2 Zotac 8800GTS 320Mb GPU2


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Update: In addition to my current folding, please add this

Intel Core2Duo E8600, ATI 3870x2, 4 GB DDR2 ;folding 24/7 (Windows console)


----------



## sabermetrics

Updated:

sabermetrics:
Q6600 @ 2.4 Ghz, Asus P5Q-D, 4GB PC2-8500, Folding 24/7, SMP client + 9800 GTX+ GPU2 client
Macbook, Intel Core Duo @ 2.0 Ghz, 2GB, Folding 24/7, Mac OS X SMP client
E1200 @ 3.2 Ghz, Inno3D 680i, 1GB PC2-6400, Folding 24/7, SMP client + 8800 GS GPU2 client


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Updated:

sabermetrics:
Q6600 @ 2.4 Ghz, Asus P5Q-D, 4GB PC2-8500, Folding 24/7, SMP client + 9800 GTX+ GPU2 client
Macbook, Intel Core Duo @ 2.0 Ghz, 2GB, Folding 24/7, Mac OS X SMP client
E1200 @ 3.2 Ghz, Inno3D 680i, 1GB PC2-6400, Folding 24/7, SMP client + 8800 GS GPU2 client


How did you get your macbook to work? I tried installing both on the stanford site and it was no go.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


How did you get your macbook to work? I tried installing both on the stanford site and it was no go.


Did you install the Mac version of the SMP client?

This one: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...el-Console.tgz


----------



## pun3D

pun3D

AMD 9850 3.2 Gigabyte GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-DS4H 8 GB 8500 G.Skill SMP and 4870x2 GPU2

AMD 4400x2 2 GB DDR400 Corsair

AMD 4200x2 2 GB DDR400 Corsair


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Did you install the Mac version of the SMP client?

This one: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...el-Console.tgz


Yes and I just did that and I get this error:

Last login: Sat Nov 15 14:59:12 on ttys000
PunMacBook: /Applications/fah6 ; exit;

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

[email protected] encourages the use of SMP clients for OSX/Intel machines. We currently do not have any non-SMP cores available for the Intel architecture. Please re-run with the -smp option

[email protected] Client Shutdown.
logout

[Process completed]


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Yes and I just did that and I get this error:

Last login: Sat Nov 15 14:59:12 on ttys000
PunMacBook: /Applications/fah6 ; exit;

Note: Please read the license agreement (fah6 -license). Further 
use of this software requires that you have read and accepted this agreement.

[email protected] encourages the use of SMP clients for OSX/Intel machines. We currently do not have any non-SMP cores available for the Intel architecture. Please re-run with the -smp option

[email protected] Client Shutdown.
logout

[Process completed]


Pm'ed to keep this thread clean


----------



## xboxor

Right now I'm running GPU2 almost 24/7 on the machine in my sig. after new years I will have my friend folding also. He has a Dell XPS that we're going to install 2 GTX 280 Superclocked into.


----------



## Slappa

Update: Please remove my 4200+ X2 Rig as it is no longer folding


----------



## sabermetrics

My macbook died last week... please remove that from my folding list


----------



## mortimersnerd

Update:
[email protected] Ubuntu+VMware; XFX 780i SLI; 4x2 GB OCZ 800MHz; 2x eVGA 8800GTS 512 24/7
AMD 3600 X2;MSI 790FX; 2x1GB Corsair XMS2; 4x eVGA 8800GS 24/7

These are the only machines currently folding.


----------



## Icekilla

Icekilla

Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3.4GHZ
Asus P5N-E SLI
4GB of 850MHZ DDR2 RAM kingston KVR667D2N5/1G
HD4870 512MB
Vista ultimate x64 SP1

Folding time: About 8 to 9 hours

Do I need a passkey to join your folding team?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


Do I need a passkey to join your folding team?


(Team 37726)


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


(Team 37726)


that ain't the pass key... thats the team number..

you don't need a passkey unless you think someone will fold under your name without your permission... you can leave that blank


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


that ain't the pass key... thats the team number..

you don't need a passkey unless you think someone will fold under your name without your permission... you can leave that blank




















































:chee rs:


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


that ain't the pass key... thats the team number..

you don't need a passkey unless you think someone will fold under your name without your permission... you can leave that blank


oh okay, thanks!!

well, I don't care if someone folds on my name lol

i mean, it's for a good cause don't you think?


----------



## X1L3D

X1L3D

Q6600 @ 3.0ghz
EVGA 680i SLI motherboard
4x 2gb sticks of OCZ SLI 800mhz ram
Windows vista ultimate 64bit
Folding time: 75%

Q6600 @ 2.4ghz
EVGA 680i SLI motherboard
4x 1gb Corsair TWINX 800mhz ram
windows vista ultimate 64bit
Folding time: 75%

Core 2 duo ? @ 2.16ghz
??
3x 1gb corsair TWINX 800mhz ram
windows xp professional
folding time: 50%

Pentium D dual core @ 3.0ghz
??
4x 1gb ram 800mhz
windows xp professional
Folding time: 24/7

AMD sempron @ 1.6ghz
??
2x 256mb 300mhz ram
windows xp professional
Folding time: 24/7

AMD Turion @ 1.7ghz
??
2x 256mb 133mhz ram
windows xp professional
folding time: 75%

I will have more computers up soon so i will update the list later.


----------



## CravinR1

CravinR1

E6400 @ 3.2 ghz (SMP & GPU2)
8 gigs g.skilil
Asus P5B Deluxe wifi
ECS 8800 GTS 512 g92

E2180 @ 3 ghz (SMP & GPU2)
2 gigs g.skill HZ
Gigabyte P35-S3G
EVGA 8800 GTS 320 g80


----------



## SlicketyRickety

CPU: Q6700 @3.5 1400FSB-10x
RAM: 4 X 1GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 8-8-7-20-1t 1400mhz linked synced
Video: 8800 GTX OC 633-1480-1003 (GDDR3)
MoBo: XfX 790i Ultra P08
FoldingTime: 75% (Untill i get the rest meh parts for the asus board)
FoldingClient: Windows SMP MCHPI under vista 64 *=* Windows GPU2 Tray
FoldingName: SlicketyRickety

I will catch up im at 10k points now in under 1 days time so i will be on the 1000 list in no time.^^

*GO TEAM 37726!!!!!!*


----------



## Hueristic

Remove Slowpoke(retired-zombie soon to follow) and a 8800GS
Add 9800GT [email protected]/locked/1000
Thx.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


CravinR1

E6400 @ 3.2 ghz (SMP & GPU2)
8 gigs g.skilil
Asus P5B Deluxe wifi
ECS 8800 GTS 512 g92

E2180 @ 3 ghz (SMP & GPU2)
2 gigs g.skill HZ
Gigabyte P35-S3G
EVGA 8800 GTS 320 g80


Added:
X2 3600 @ 2.3 (SMP)
2 gig g.skill hk
Biostar TF550SE
EVGA 7600GT 256mb


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenchimuyo93*


P4 631, Intel d945gcnl, corsair xms 1gb kit, hd3450 folding 24/7 on gpu2 and cpu sys tray client

amd athlon xp 2800+, Mach Speed V881DAS, genric ram. folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client.

p3 [email protected], dell oem, dell oem ram. 24/7 cpu sys tray

celeron1 [email protected], abit bp6, genric ram to 348mb. folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client.

Update: just added a p4 2.3GHz {single core], Asus p4v533-mx, 640mb generic ram. on sys tray


added a freinds laptop {busted screen} AMD Turuionx2. currently running 2 sys tray cleints. gonna play with more later to get smp going after i get my other project working or failing.


----------



## pun3D

Edit: AMD 4400x2 2 gb of corsair ram with 2 9800gt's smp and gpu2.


----------



## jarble

jarble

[email protected], evga 680i mb, 1 gig of ram, 3 8800GT's folding 24/7
[email protected], dfi 790fx, 4gigs of ram, 1 4870 folding 19/7


----------



## RyanRacer48

You guys GOT to be loaded. i wish I had the money for this. I think Folding competetions are a good idea however plagued by people who just want to show off how much more money they have compared to others.

I seriously doubt companies and universities who are getting millions upon million dollar grants to research whatever , actually need the REMOTE processing of our measely home pcs.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RyanRacer48*


You guys GOT to be loaded. i wish I had the money for this. I think Folding competetions are a good idea however plagued by people who just want to show off how much more money they have compared to others.

I seriously doubt companies and universities who are getting millions upon million dollar grants to research whatever , actually need the REMOTE processing of our measely home pcs.


nope im now where near loaded, and work at the local Pizza Hut fulltime and fix/build computers for the few that know i can.

but got an edit to my list {im just gonna start it over here}

P4 631, Intel d945gcnl, corsair xms 1gb kit, hd3450 folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client

amd athlon xp 2800+, Mach Speed V881DAS, genric ram. folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client.

p3 [email protected], dell oem, dell oem ram. 24/7 cpu sys tray

celeron1 [email protected], abit bp6, genric ram to 348mb. folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client.

p4 2.3GHz {single core], Asus p4v533-mx, 640mb generic ram. on sys tray

Gateway laptop, amd Turion-M x2 SMP folding 24/7

e2180, msi p4m900, 512 generic ram, 9600GSO {48sp}, 8400GS pci{16sp} SMP and 2 GPU2 folding 24/7


----------



## mega_option101

Need to update mine for next month's changes:

- 8800 GTS 512MB 24/7 (GPU2)


----------



## Arjy

Arj:

E8400 @ 4.0Ghz, Asus Maximus Formula X38, 2gb Corsair Dominator 1066 Folding during the day (Windows)
XFX GTX260 Core 216 @666MHz Folding during the day (Windows)(On the above system)
Intel T7600 @ 2.33ghz, iMac Folding 24/7 (OSX)

I'm trying to get my and my parent's laptops set up folding as well. Along with asking if any of my friends are willing to donate their computing power to my folding efforts. I wish I could run my more powerful PC 24/7 but the noise and lights get to me while I try to sleep, but its off right before I go to sleep and its back on first thing when I wake up.


----------



## Fox_Smash

Include me on that list!,ive been folding since the good old smp days. 
-Q6600 @3Ghz 1.325v 
-Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L 
-Novatech 4GB(4x1GB) DDR2 667 
-8800GT XFX XT 
-Folding 24/7,i only quit the software when i game which is occasionally. 
-Folding with GPU2 client. 
-My folding name is FoxSmash. 
-I also fold 24/7 with my PS3.


----------



## nafljhy

E1200, 2GB DDR2 G.Skill, MSI P6N Diamond, 4x 9800GT; GPU2 24/7

E1200, 2GB DDR2 G.Skill, MSI P6N Diamond, 4x 9800GTX+; GPU2 24/7

Q9550, 2GB DDR2 CellShock, DFI LT-X48, 3x 9800GTX+; GPU2+SMP 24/7

Q6700, 4GB DDR2 TeamXtreem, DFI DK-P35, 2x 9800GTX; GPU2+SMP 24/7


----------



## Oscuro

Need to re-state my "farm"

Currently: [email protected], 4GB G.Skill, [email protected]/2000 running Win GUI and GPU2 under Vista 64 24/7
Opty 170 with 8800GTX(stock) running GPU2 24/7 (should throw win GUI on it as well....)

That's it, the other rig is no longer under my command.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tenchimuyo93* 

P4 631, Intel d945gcnl, corsair xms 1gb kit, hd3450 folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client

amd athlon xp 2800+, Mach Speed V881DAS, genric ram. folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client.

p3 [email protected], dell oem, dell oem ram. 24/7 cpu sys tray

celeron1 [email protected], abit bp6, genric ram to 348mb. folding 24/7 on cpu sys tray client.

p4 2.3GHz {single core], Asus p4v533-mx, 640mb generic ram. on sys tray

Gateway laptop, amd Turion-M x2 SMP folding 24/7

e2180, msi p4m900, 512 generic ram, 9600GSO {48sp}, 8400GS pci{16sp} SMP and 2 GPU2 folding 24/7

added a PNY 9600GSO {96sp} to the first rig, and got a e5200, DFI LP JR GF9400-T2RS on order. gonna be looking for a 96sp card to add to it with the pny card once it arrives.


----------



## Rolandooo

Q6600 G0 @ 3.8Ghz (2 Vmware SMP clients)
MSI P35 Neo2
2 Gb Corsair ram
9800GX2 @ 700/1753/2000 (Dual GPU clients)

Folding 24/7 for OCN


----------



## azcrazy

hey mark can u up date mine im running the same ecs and dfi with different cards = ecs with 8800 gts g80 , dfi with 4870 1gb and also add two more a p5b with a 8800 gt (g92) and i d920 and a p5n-e with 2 880gt's (g92) with an e1200, im only doing gpu on all 4 computers no smp's , an dall running for 14 hours or so , some time the whole day


----------



## thurst0n

Alright Here we go.

P4 - Folding 24/7
QX6850 @ 3.33 & 4870 825/1075 Folding Linux SMPx2 & Windows GPUv2 ALMOST 24x7


----------



## FearlessLdr88

i7 920 @ ~3.89Ghz
ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution
Patriot Viper 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 PC12800 (CPUZ says 533 x3 = 1599 (I hope thats right)
ASUS ENGTX295
2AM to 10AM Monday through Friday
Vista Ultimate x64

(FearlessLdr88)


----------



## sabermetrics

Complete change to mine:

Rig #1:

Q6600
GTX 280

Rig #2

Q6600
3x 8800GTS 512MB


----------



## h00chi3

h00chi3
rig 1
680i EVGA w/ 3x8800GT (XFX) with duorbs, 1836 shaders

rig 2
EP45-UD3R board, E8400 @4.25


----------



## Lyshk0

i7 920 (stock)
MSI x58 Pro
ADATA 1333 6gb (2gbx3)
NVIDIA 9600gt 512m
running while i sleep and while at work on weekdays (75% ish)
smp+gpu clients on vista x64


----------



## CyberDruid

Need to change my stats around but first

Might I suggest that this very extensive list add, focus, or in some way take note of the fact that almost all of the Folding power is GPU now? Not ure how you would like to format it but it sure seems odd to peruse the list and see so many stats without GPUs.

Anyway

Updated list of my HW that is Folding GPU (I no longer fold CPU)

2 Zotac 8800GTs (700/2000)
3 HD 3870X2s (Stock Clocks)

Just a final comment on that: if anyone was cruising down the list and could _clearly_ see what GPUs are used it would give them a better idea of what that trend is and help them select their next GPU for Folding. Meaning that perhaps a more legible format would be useful, one that arranges the pertinent info so that it can be picked out as you scan down the list.

If you are CPU Folding obviously a lot more detail is required. But if you are GPU Folding all you really need to see or know is model/make and clocks and perhaps cooling method if pertinent to output.

And one final suggestion: why not include one last interesting/important bit of data: average PPD per GPU or CPU.

Wouldn't it be useful to see what HW produces what PPD?


----------



## Rolandooo

Update:

DFI DK P35
Q6600 G0 @ 3.85Ghz 
2Gb Corsair 
9800GX2 @ 700/1753/2000

2 Vmware SMP clients
2 GPU clients


----------



## Snoopy83

I am running an E8400 at 4ghz(it can do 4.2ghz but was having some heat issues and stability)
2x1gb of Corsair ram
7200le

I am running linux smp client it can do 3840 ppd when I get the good 1920 point jobs.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Need to change my stats around but first

Might I suggest that this very extensive list add, focus, or in some way take note of the fact that almost all of the Folding power is GPU now? Not ure how you would like to format it but it sure seems odd to peruse the list and see so many stats without GPUs.

Anyway

Updated list of my HW that is Folding GPU (I no longer fold CPU)

2 Zotac 8800GTs (700/2000)
3 HD 3870X2s (Stock Clocks)

Just a final comment on that: if anyone was cruising down the list and could _clearly_ see what GPUs are used it would give them a better idea of what that trend is and help them select their next GPU for Folding. Meaning that perhaps a more legible format would be useful, one that arranges the pertinent info so that it can be picked out as you scan down the list.

If you are CPU Folding obviously a lot more detail is required. But if you are GPU Folding all you really need to see or know is model/make and clocks and perhaps cooling method if pertinent to output.

And one final suggestion: why not include one last interesting/important bit of data: average PPD per GPU or CPU.

Wouldn't it be useful to see what HW produces what PPD?


Good point, The reason that is not uniform is that three people have worked on this thread and some members dont put all the info in.
A spreadheet type format would be ideal but it would be unique to this forum and I dont know how they would set it up.
Also, we as editors are basically required to post in the editors forum and get approval before going ahead with anything.

I'll bring your points up in the editor forum


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snoopy83*


I am running an E8400 at 4ghz(it can do 4.2ghz but was having some heat issues and stability)
2x1gb of Corsair ram
7200le

I am running linux smp client it can do 3840 ppd when I get the good 1920 point jobs.


The update is very close to what you already have . PM me with more details and I'll straighten it up.


----------



## Slappa

I'd like to update









Q6600 3.2GHz VMware+SMP 75%
HD 4850 790/1075 100%


----------



## Roke

E8400 @ 4.1ghz
DFI LP LT X48-T2R
2x1 Dominators, 2x1 G.Skill
24/7
Linux SMP


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Hook me up on this list:

CBrazeau1115
AMD 5400+ x2 @ 2.8ghz
2 BFG 8800 GT's

24/7 Folding


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

In short order my setup will be as follows:

tehpwnerofn00bs
Q6600 @ 3.4ghz (2 VMware SMP clients)
DFI LP UT P35-T2R
1x 8800 GTX @ 585/1520/920
1x 8800 GTS (G92)
1x 8800 GS @ 550/1600/900

Family's rig:
1x 8800GT


----------



## ps-gunkie

Alright, folding under ps-gunkie; this is my current setup







.

*CPU*: Intel Core2 Duo E4300 1.80 GHz (Windows Console SMP client, 50%)
*MOBO*: MSI MS-7255
*GPU*: Unbranded nVidia GeForce 8400GS 128MB (Windows Console GPU2 client, 50%)

I also have a PS3 folding 24/7 at stock speeds (







), don't know if that one counts though XD.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Mark, please delete everything under my name and put the following in its place. 
Thanks.

Quote:



Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz, Asus Striker II Formula, 8GB OCZ 800Mhz, 2x EVGA 9800GTX+, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP through VMWare, GPU2)

AMD 3600 X2;MSI 790FX; 2x1GB Corsair XMS2; 4x eVGA 8800GS 24/7 (GPU2)

E7200; MSI P35; 2x2GB G.Skill 4GB 800Mhz; XFX 8800GT 24/7 (GPU2)

E8400; XFX 780i;2x2GB Crucial Balistix; 2x 8800GTS 50% (GPU2)


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC updated 2/24/09

* E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i, 4 GB PC2-6400, 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GS SC Folding 24/7 (2x VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT Folding 24/7 (2x VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT OC Folding 24/7 (2x VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 8800GS Folding 24/7 (2x VMware SMP and GPU2)


----------



## Ranger98

Ranger98 updated 2/26/2009

* CPU - E8400 @ 4.5 GHz, EVGA 790i, 2 GB G.Skill @ 1600 MHz, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP) 4000 ppd
* GPU - EVGA 8800GTS 512MB, Folding 24/7 (GPU2) 5500 ppd


----------



## fatty35

Add me please,
I fold under the name fatty35

My first rig setup is: (It folds 24/7)
1x 8800GS @ 700, 1850, 1700
AMD X2 5600+ @ 3Ghz
4Gb Patriot Viper DDR2 @ 1066
Windows Vista

My second folding rig that im currently building: (Will fold 24/7)
Amd Athlon 1620 @ 3GHz
2gb Kingston Ram @ 800
MSI K9MMV
Ubuntu 8.10


----------



## teK0wnzU

This is what I have folding ATM.

-Q9300 M1 @ 3.0Ghz, eVGA i780-SLI, 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066, [email protected]
--eVGA 8800GT Akimbo 1GB 630/1575/900, [email protected] GPU Console (GPU2)

-E6600 B2 @ 2.4Ghz, eVGA i680, 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-800, [email protected] ST
--eVGA 8800GT (stock), [email protected] GPU ST

-E6300 L2 @ 1.86Ghz, Gigabyte GA-945GM-S2, 3GB Samsung DDR-2-800, [email protected] ST
--eVGA 8800GTS 535/1238/800, [email protected] GPU ST


----------



## sdla4ever

sdla4ever q8200/ EVGA 750i/ MSI 8600 GTS/ 8 GB Patriot 5-5-5-12


----------



## mortimersnerd

Please delete everything under my username and replace with this:

Quote:



# Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz, Asus Striker II Formula, 8GB OCZ 800Mhz, 2x EVGA 9800GTX+, Folding 24/7 (Linux SMP through VMWare, GPU2)
# AMD 3600 X2;MSI 790FX; 4x1GB Corsair XMS2; 4x XFX 9800GX2 24/7 (GPU2)
# E7200; MSI P35; 2x2GB G.Skill 4GB 800Mhz; XFX 8800GT 24/7 (GPU2)


----------



## Triscuit

wow... some of the farms here are insane. one question.... how the **** do you afford:

gibsonnova74 (chrisbgibson) updated 5/31/08

* Q6600 (B3) @ 3.0 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB OCZ 6400 RAM @ 835 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (B3) @ 3.0 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB OCZ 6400 RAM @ 835 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.4 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB Gskill 6400 RAM @ 756 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB Gskill 6400 RAM @ 890 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 4 GB Gskill 8000 RAM @ 950 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.4 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB Gskill 8000 RAM @ 890 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB Gskill 8000 RAM @ 756 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB Gskill 6400 RAM @ 890 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB OCZ 6400 RAM @ 890 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.2 GHz, Gigabyte P35-DS3L, 2 GB Gskill 6400 RAM @ 890 MHz, Folding 24/7
* Q6600 (GO) @ 3.2 GHz, Evga 680i A1 Mobo, 2 GB Gskill 6400 RAM @ 800 MHz, Folding 24/7





























































































I just started and want to get at least one system folding 24/7 but it will be a while. I am not going to post specs yet because i don't know if i will have it running long on this system but i will see what i can do to help


----------



## Rolandooo

Update -

Rolandoo

* DFI DK P35, Q6600 G0 @ 3.85Ghz, 4Gb DDR2-1066 Team Xtreem, 9800GX2 @ 700/1836/2000, 2 Vmware SMP clients, 2 GPU clients (Folding 24/7)

*Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P, E8600 @ 4.3Ghz, 2Gb DDR3-1600 Gskill Pi, 8800GS @ Stock, 1 VMware SMP client, 1 GPU Client (Folding 24/7)


----------



## timw4mail

I fold on my sig rig 75-90% of the time. Often while I'm playing games, too.








Folding name is the same as OCN name.

That's with the GPU client.

I'm hoping to fold on an 8800GTS 320MB as wel, as soon as that comes.


----------



## nckid4u

Q6600 3.6GHz, Asus P5Q Pro, 4GB Gskill 1066, 2 4830s (2 8800GTs in a week), Windows SMP, GPU2 on both 8800s (folding 15/7)
2 X Toshiba Satellite, AMD Turion X2 2.0GHz 2GB ram, Windows SMP (folding both 24/7 700ppd each)


----------



## zmyth770

CPU type, speed, OC (if any) : Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2060 @ 1.60GHz (duel Core)
Motherboard brand/model : Some Dell ****
RAM brand/model, amount, speed (if not obvious in the model number) : Kingston 200pin 2.0GB (duel channel)
Video card brand/model/memory size (only if using GPU client) 
Folding time - New to Folding, Will fold 8 hours a Day 
Folding client - Windows console
Zmyth770


----------



## Dragoon

Add me up to the list:

*Main Rig:* Striker II Extreme, Q9450 @ 3.6GHz (SMP), 4GB OCZ Platium EB DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 2x 9800GX2 @ 650/2000/1850 (GPU2) - Folding around 35% a day (100%/day weekend)
*Work rig 1:* Gateway E-4000, Pentium IV Northwood 2.8GHz/400FSB (Classic client), Kingston KVR 512MB+256MB DDR @ 400MHz - Folding 50% a day
*Work rig 2:* Gateway E-4610D, E4300 @ 1.8GHz (SMP), 2GB Samsung DDR2 @ 667MHz - Folding 50% a day


----------



## DaMirrorLink

DaMirrorLink

AMD Athlon 64 x2 4400+ @ 2.5GHz/Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4/4 GB G.Skill 800/nVidia GeForce 8600GTS @ stock

folding around 50% of the time


----------



## teK0wnzU

Update... Thanks









Q9300 M1 @ 3.0Ghz, eVGA i780-SLI, 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066, SMP
eVGA 8800GT Akimbo 1GB 630/1575/900, GPU2 [24/7]
E6600 B2 @ 2.4Ghz, eVGA i680, 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-800, SMP
eVGA 8800GT (stock), GPU2 [24/7]
E6300 L2 @ 1.86Ghz, Gigabyte GA-945GM-S2, 3GB Samsung DDR-2-800, SMP
eVGA 8800GTS 535/1238/800, GPU2 [24/7]


----------



## Gollie

Gollie 

E5200, 2GB DDR2 Mushkin, MSI P6N Diamond, 4x 8800GT; GPU2 24/7
Q6600, 2GB DDR2 Mushkin, MSI P6N Diamond, 3x 8800GTS 512; GPU2 24/7
Q6600 (3.6), 4 GB Mushkin, Abit IP35 Pro, 2x 8800GTS 512

Incoming upgrade 2x GTX 285 + net one more 8800GTS 512


----------



## zooterboy

Can't believe I never did this before...this is me, folding under same name.

Q6700 @ 3.6GHz, XFX 780i, 4GB Crucial PC2-6400, 2x XFX 8800GTS 512, 1x BFG 9800GX2, linux vmware folding 24/7
Q9550 @ stock (won't hold OC)







EVGA 780i, 8GB OCZ ReaperX PC2-6400, 3x EVGA GTX260 55nm, linux vmware, folding 95% (5% gaming)

planned upgrades: GTX260 step up to GTX295, selling 8800GTS's for GX2's (and more PSUs...) +winning the lottery.


----------



## Nenkitsune

So I'm going to start folding 24/7 on my spare parts rig.

CPU: AMD [email protected] (it's running passive with stock volts lmao)
GPU:Asus EN9600GT TOP (gonna overclock, don't know how far yet)
Mobo:Biostar TF-720A2+
Ram:2x1gb OCZ DDR2-1066

I have no idea what I'm doing lmao. I did figure out how to get on the team with my username, so I guess I just let it sit back and watch? (should I run both CPU and GPU clients?)

I may run my sig rig as well, but that would be only on the GPU (and this thing at idle sucks more power than the little one at load)


----------



## Gollie

***EDIT***

Gollie 

e2180, 2GB DDR2 Mushkin, MSI P6N Diamond, 4x 8800GT; GPU2 24/7
Q6600, 2GB DDR2 Mushkin, MSI P6N Diamond, 3x 8800GTS 512; GPU2 24/7
Q6600 (3.6), 4 GB Mushkin, Abit IP35 Pro, 2x 8800GTS 512 (SMP, GPU2 24/7)

Incoming upgrade undetermined...


----------



## jaakennuste

My current setup:









4 x 19" units in one rack

Typical 1 node configuration (nodes ED01 - ED04):

AMD Phenom 8650 2,3 GHz X3 Triple-Core CPU
MSI K9A2 Platinum motherboard with 4 x double-spaced PCI-X slots
4 GB RAM (Apacer DDR2 2 x 2 GB 800 Mbps modules)
4 x GTX295 double GPU cards (total 8 GPUâ€™s per node)
2 x 850 W (total 1700W per node, two Chieftec CFT-850 Turbo Series cable management poer supplies synchronised)
HDD 80 GB (WD 7200 RPM SATA)
1 x [email protected] SMP 6.23 beta client running in SMP mode
8 x [email protected] GPU 6.23 beta clients, running in individual GPUâ€™s
LogMeIn client
MS Windows XP Pro 32-bit SP3

All nodes are interconnected via Cisco rackmount switch. Power is distributed via 2 independent 240V rails.

Current status: all 4 nodes running with 12 GPU's from 32 possible.


----------



## trogalicious

i7-920 @ 3.6, evga X58, 6GB ddr3-1600, gtx285SC (710/1680/1315). 24/7 SMP + gpu2
e8400 @ 3.0, evga 750i SLI, 4GB OCZ ddr2-1066, 2X evga 9600 GSO @ stock. 24/7 vmware/smp + gpu2


----------



## sabermetrics

Please edit mine:

N/A

No rigs folding atm


----------



## B-rad G.

[OCN]_B-rad_G. (folding name)

*Athlon x2 6000+* @ 3.0GHz, *Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe*,* 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix* DDR2-800, *XFX GTX 260 *@ 712/1548/1000, Folding 75% *Windows Console*.


----------



## iancampbell4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaakennuste*


My current setup:









4 x 19" units in one rack

Typical 1 node configuration (nodes ED01 - ED04):
AMD Phenom 8650 2,3 GHz X3 Triple-Core CPU
MSI K9A2 Platinum motherboard with 4 x double-spaced PCI-X slots
4 GB RAM (Apacer DDR2 2 x 2 GB 800 Mbps modules)
4 x GTX295 double GPU cards (total 8 GPUâ€™s per node)
2 x 850 W (total 1700W per node, two Chieftec CFT-850 Turbo Series cable management poer supplies synchronised)
HDD 80 GB (WD 7200 RPM SATA)
1 x [email protected] SMP 6.23 beta client running in SMP mode
8 x [email protected] GPU 6.23 beta clients, running in individual GPUâ€™s
LogMeIn client
MS Windows XP Pro 32-bit SP3

All nodes are interconnected via Cisco rackmount switch. Power is distributed via 2 independent 240V rails.

Current status: all 4 nodes running with 12 GPU's from 32 possible.



sexy...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Please edit mine:

N/A

No rigs folding atm


I'm leaving it for now because you have contributed to the team, no sense in removing it.
OP updated to this point.


----------



## Kirmie

Kirmie

E6600 @ 3.0 GHz, Asus 680i, 6GB PC2-6400, Galaxy 9800GT, Folding 24/7 (SMP/GPU2)
T7400 @ 2.2 Ghz, Laptop, 4GB PC2-6400, Folding 75% (SMP)
PS3, Folding Occasionally

PS3 is my brothers and it all depends on if he remembers to start FAH after he gets done playing or not. Might set up his computer to run FAH as a service since I technically own it, I'll update if I do.


----------



## 18 is # 1

*18_is_#_1*
[email protected] GHz, Abit IP-35 Pro, 2x2GB Mushkin Ascent PC2 6400 @ 1070 5-5-5-12, 
PNY Vertigo 9600GSO 550/1700/850, 24/7 GPU2, Windows XP


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Eclipseaudio4
Amd x2 5000+ @ 3.0 norm 3.2, Asus M2n32 Workstation pro, 2x2GB patriot extreme [email protected] 5-5-5-15, 2x 8800GTS @ 756/1944/1013, close to 24/7 Gpu2, Windows 7 64bit


----------



## wierdo124

Update my first entry and delete the Celeron entry. Now it's just this:

XFX GTX260 Core 216 - 700/1660/2000, Gigabyte P35 DS3L, 4GB OCZ Fata1ity, Folding 90% (Windows GPU2 Systray)


----------



## stevenma188

Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz
Asus P5E-VM
4 x 1GB OCZ PC-6400 Platinum Rev 2. 
eVGA 9800GT
Folding time: ~80%
Folding client: Notfred VMware client x 2, nVidia GPU client


----------



## sdla4ever

sdla4ever Q9400 @ 3.9GHz 
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
2x2 GB DDR2 1066 @ 1000 MHz
EVGA GTX 260 c216 @ 783/1566/1300
Folding time: 100%
Folding clients: GPU2 and error10's VMware app


----------



## CravinR1

Please remove the X2 3600+ from my list and decrease the E2180 from 3 ghz to 2 ghz (didn't have time to fool with it when it started crashing)


----------



## MartaLualdi

Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 4.0GHz, eVGA nforce 750i SLI FTW, 8GB OCZ Reaper @ 1070MHz, 24/7 (as of now), Windows with graphical preview


----------



## Lyric

* *Processor:* i7 920 @ 4.0 GHz
* *Motherboard:* EVGA X58
* *RAM:* Corsair DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24 1T)
* *GPU(s):* 3x EVGA GTX-260 (Core 216s) Superclocked Editions
* *Folding time:* - 85-90%
* *Folding clients:* - 4x Notfred's VMWare Clients, 3x Windows GPU2 Clients
* *Folding name:* TACase
* *Avg PPD:* 28,000 - 30,000


----------



## BlankThis

E8600 @ 4.4GHz (Thanks Bruce!)
Asus P5Q-E
Patriot 2x2GB 880MHz 5-5-5-15
Folding 24/7
Linux VMWare SMP (Thank you to error10)
Folding name: me_the_will


----------



## Piff James

* Processor: I7 920 @3.4
* Motherboard: Rampage 2 extreme
* RAM: Corsair Dominator 1600
* GPU(s): Saphire 4870 1gb - Realtek 3870 512mb
* Folding time: - 50%
* Folding clients: - 2x error10 vmware 2x gpu

* Processor: q6600 @ 3.6
* Motherboard: EP45-UD3P 
* RAM: Ocz Flex
* GPU(s): EVGA Gtx285 1gb - EVGA Gtx260 C-216
* Folding time: - 100%
* Folding clients: - 2x gpu

* Processor: Phenom [email protected] 2.6
* Motherboard: M3A32 Mvp deluxe plus Wifi
* RAM: Ocz Platinum 800mhz
* GPU(s): 2x EVGA 88gt 512mb
* Folding time: - 100%
* Folding clients: - 2x gpu


----------



## charliehorse55

Charliehorse55 updated 28/5/09

AMD 9600 @ 2.3 GHz, Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P, 4 GB DDR2 1066, 24/7 (Native Linux SMP)


----------



## Megas3300

Proc:Intel e5200 2.5GHz
Mobo: MSI P6N Diamond
Ram: GSkill DDR2 800 4GB
GPU: 2x EVGA 9800GX2
Folding time: 24/7
Client: 4x Windows GPU2
Average PPD: 19,000


----------



## Socom

OCN_Socom

24/7 Rig:
*Processor







4 @2.8
* Motherboard: Stock dell
* RAM: 3 gb pny
* GPU(s): Nvidia 9600 gtoc
* Folding time: - 100%
* Folding clients: - 1x windows 1x gpu

Other rig:
Processor: E8400 @ 3.0
* Motherboard: XFX 750i extreme edition
* RAM: Corsair Dominator 1066
* GPU(s): 2x EVGA GTX 260s superclocked
* Folding time: - 50%
* Folding clients: - 1x cpu 1x gpu with viewer


----------



## markt

Updated OP.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC updated 07/01/09

E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i, 4 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GS SC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT OC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)


----------



## Oscuro

Update:

[email protected] 3.1 GHZ, Asus P5QL-EM, 4GB , Power Color 4830 Folding 24/7 (SMP/GPU2)

Opty 180/8800GTX are offline.


----------



## PuffMaN

AMD Phenom 9850 x4 2.5 (@2.8) BE | MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum | 8GB OCZ Gold DDR2 | Linux SMP | 24/7
AMD Phenom II 955 x4 3.2 (@3.5) BE | ASUS M4A79T Deluxe | 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR3 | EVGA GTX 295 v1, 2x 896MB | windows taskbar icons | occasionally


----------



## goodolsen

Folding with my sig rig using GPU2 client 24/7


----------



## nckid4u

Update

Q6600 @ 3.6GHz,EVGA 780i,Gskill 1066 2X2GB,2 GTS 250 512MB (One MSI and one XFX),24/7 GPU2


----------



## iandroo888

*Update*

q9650 + 780i SLi FTW + GTX260 216 - Folding 50% (When home)
e8600 + 680i + 8800GTS 640mb - Folding 50% (When home)


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC updated 07/28/09

* E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i, 4 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 1x 8800GS SC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT OC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Updated.


----------



## Maddog7771

I have my sig rig folding 24/7. Um both GPUs and this winter my CPU in VMware.


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Dizzymagoo

Rig:

Sig Rig = folding Rig... Folding 24/7


----------



## mortimersnerd

Please list your rig in the form described in the OP. I don't have time to do that for everyone. Thanks


----------



## Extreme Newbie

i7 920 @ 3.9 GHz, Asus P6T Deluxe, 6 GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600, 2 x GTX260, Folding 75% (error 10's VMware and GPU2)


----------



## Icekilla

add me in:

sig:
E6600 @ 3.2GHz, Asus P5N-E SLI
HD4870 512MB
4GB of kingston DDR2 RAM
Folding occasionally. 8 hours a day on windows 7 RC.


----------



## t4ct1c47

t4ct1c47

* i7 920 @ 4.0 GHz, Asus Rampage II Extreme, 6GB PC3-128000, 2x GTX275 (CPU and GPU2)


----------



## FtW 420

i7-920 @ 3.7, Foxconn Bloodrage, 3GB ddr3-1333, 2 x gtx295 (576/1600/1008). 2 x smp + 4 x gpu folding 24/7
i7-920 @ 4.0, Gigabyte ex58 ud5p, 6GB ddr3-1600, 3 x gtx285ssc (702/1760/1323). 2 x smp + 3 x gpu folding when idle


----------



## phonyphonecall

Phonyphonecall
[email protected] 3.0 GHz, EVGA 780i, 4gb ddr2-800, 2x 9800gtx Folding 75% (2x Windows GPU)

thanks!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC updated 09/01/09

* E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i SLI, 4 GB PC2-6400, 2x GTX 295 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 8800GT OC Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)


----------



## markt

Updated


----------



## iandroo888

Update plz.

q9650 + 780i SLi FTW + GTX260 216 + 8800GTS G92 + 8800GT - 75% (When not home or using computer)

only 1 rig.


----------



## STDSkillz

*STDSkillz*

Q9450 (2.66 Ghz) 8GB RAM, HD 4870 - [24/7] GPU2/Text only console
Phenom II X3 720 (stock) 4Gb RAM, 8800 GTS - [24/7] GPU2


----------



## LuminatX

Update.

Intel Pentium D. 3.46GHz, Asus P5N32-SLI-SE-Deluxe, 4 GB PC2-6400, + 8800GTX (GPU2/SMP)
PS3 Client


----------



## markt

Updated


----------



## DeX

I just started folding again recently, rig needs to be updated.
Sig Rig. E8500 @ 4.0ghz / P5Q-VM / 4GB A-Data Vitesta / xFx HD4890 1GB XXX

EDIT: 75%. This is my only folding rig, remove the old stuff.


----------



## phonyphonecall

update*
*Phonyphonecall*
* Q6600 @ 3.0 GHz, EVGA 780i SLI, 4 GB ddr2 800, 3x 9600GSO Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
* i7 920 @ 3.0 GHz, EVGA E758, 6 GB ddr3 1200, 2x 9800GTX 1x GTX-275 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)


----------



## Tank

Tank41683
PhenomII 955B.E. @ 3.8GHZ Stable 24/7 watercooled
4GB G.SKills Ripjaw @ 7-7-7-24
XFX 9800GTX+ @ stock settings folding roughly 18 hours out of the day


----------



## BinaryBird

BinaryBird

EVGA GTX 285, Folding 24/7


----------



## goodolsen

Updated:
running 2x9600GSO 24/7 at 1782 shaders


----------



## Quantum Man

Folding name is Quantum_Man
i7 920 @ 3.5GHz, Asus P6T Deluxe V2, Corsair 6GB DDR3-1600 Dominator, EVGA GTX 295 Co-Op - Folding 24/7 (2x VMware, 2x GPU2)
AMD Phenom II 955 BE, Foxconn Destroyer, 4GB DDR2-800, 2x EVGA 9800 GX2, 1 Asus 9600 GSO 384MB - Folding 24/7 (2x VMware, 5x GPU2)


----------



## SgtHop

SergeantHop here

Three machines running 24/7
First is my main rig:
[email protected]
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
8GB (4x2GB)OCZ [email protected]
[email protected]/1000
Running 24/7
Console clients all around, not installed as service

Rig 2 is a purpose built folding machine
AMD Phenom II [email protected]
Asus Crosshair Formula III
4GB (2x2GB) GSkill PC3-12800
EVGA 9800GTX+ [email protected]/1836/1123
Running 24/7 on console, no service

Third rig is my Laptop
Core Duo [email protected]
3GB PC2-5300
Folding when on the plug, which is most of the time
Console client, installed as service

I also have my PS3 folding 24/7, when I'm not playing.


----------



## gothev

gothev

E8400 @ 4.1ghZ

Gigabye 4890 OC edition running at 1000/1100

4GB DDR2 800MHZ running at 932MHZ (Fans)

EP45 UD3R

Folding 7am-10pm (Aus Time)


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

CPU: C2D e8500 C0 @ 4.0 GHz
MOBO: Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR
RAM: 2x2GB DDR2 800 G.Skill
GPU: EVGA GTX 260 216SP 896MB @ 700 Core
FOLDING TIME: 75% (Might do 24/7 depending on electricity bill)
FOLDING CLIENT: Windows GPU + Windows CPU
FOLDING NAME: r31ncarnat3d

Just started today. I started folding because a. It's a great cause, and b. I'm a premed student who heavily believes in doing all we can to cure diseases; it'd be absolutely hypocritical of me to not fold!

I hope that through however long I continue to fold, I can meet and be a part of what looks like a great [email protected] community here at OCN


----------



## Ceiron

CPU: Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (cough *stock* cough)
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P
RAM: 2x 2GB G.Skill DDR3 1333MHz
GPU: Gigabyte 8800GTX 768MB (Not used for folding, planning to upgrade to HD5870 to help increase output)
Client: Windows CPU running SMP mode as Client console + Windows CPU Regular core as client.
Total: 2 clients running
(Windows GPU client coming.)
Uptime: Currently 24/7

Just like r31ncarnat3d said, It is a great cause and yes, I am a medical science student so it feels like a duty to contribute to this project.


----------



## Tank

CPU: PhenomII X4 955 B.E @ 3.8GHZ...watercooled
Motherboard: MSI NF980 G-65
Ram: 2X 2GB. G.Skills Ripjaw DDR3 @ 1600mhz
GPU: GTS 250 738/1100/1836
running gpu 24/7 folding
CPU is on and off whenever I remember to turn it on


----------



## Cryptedvick

C2Q Q6600 @ 3.5ghz folding on 2 cores with notfreds client and GPU2 with my GTX285, 16-18hours a day.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


Update

[email protected], GA-P35-DS3L, 2Gb [email protected], Folding SMP in Ubuntu 64-bit


My system has changed a bit since the last time i posted in here:

CPU: Intel Q9450 2.66Ghz running at 3.8Ghz
MB: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L
Ram: Super Talent 2X2Gb 800Mhz running at 950Mhz
GPU: Gigabyte nVidia 9600GT 1Gb
Client: Vmware/Ubuntu 9.10/Linux SMP. I run on all four cores 24/7, may add GPU client to the list.


----------



## this n00b again

this_n00b_again

Q6600, MSI P6N SLI, G.skill 4x2GB DDR2-1000, 1xBFG GTX260 896MB 576/999/1260 - 100%, 1x EVGA GTX260 896MB 626/1053/1350 - 75%

E4500, MSI P6N SLI, OCZ 2x1GB DDR2-800, 2x Asus EN9600 GSO 384 MB - 100%


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

AvgWhiteGuy:

Athlon X2 6400 (no CPU folding)
2gb Ballistix PC2 6400
K9A2 Platinum
2x evga GTX 260 SC 216 55nm (one at 1728 shader and the other at 1548)
XFX GTX 260 216 (stock clocks for now)
24/7 folder

Phenom II x4 940 BE (stock clocks until I get WC)
4gb OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066
K9A2 Platinum
PNY GTX 260 216 55nm (1512 shader)
notfreds VM folding client
24/7 folder

Phenom II x3 720 (stock clocks)
XFX 4890 (stock clocks)
4gb OCZ Platinum 
MSI K9CF
notfreds VM folding client
24/7 folder

PS3 folding 24/7 when not playing games


----------



## Strat79

Strat79:

* Athlon 64 X2 4800+ @2.83Ghz
Asus M2N-MX SE Plus
2x2GB G.Skill DDR2 800Mhz 
Asus DK EAH4870 1GB @785/980:Folding 24/7 (GPU2)

* Athlon 64 3200+ @2.2Ghz
PowerCooler 1600XT Pro @Stock
1x1GB OCZ DDR 400Mhz, Folding 24/7(CPU System Tray)


----------



## Protezione

E8400 @ 3.6GHz (SMP) Q6600 @ 3.0GHz (SMP)
Evga 750i, Asus P5Ne Deluxe
8gb OCZ DDR2 800, 4gb OCZ DDR2 1066
9800GTX+ @ 1998 Shaders, GTX285 (soon!)
24/7
Windows Console, GPU2
Farm is KnMWinMachine


----------



## markt

Updated OP


----------



## Mayzei

E6750 @ 2.88GHz
8600GT Overclocked 673-1521-449
2GB Ram 667MHz (Tighter Timings)
ConRoe1333-d667 R2.0

Folding using GPU2 & SMP. Churning out 3142 PPD. 75% Up-time.

xx


----------



## Protezione

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*



E8400 @ 3.6GHz (SMP) Q6600 @ 3.0GHz (SMP)
Evga 750i, Asus P5Ne Deluxe
8gb OCZ DDR2 800, 4gb OCZ DDR2 1066
9800GTX+ @ 1998 Shaders, GTX285 (soon!)
24/7
Windows Console, GPU2
Farm is KnMWinMachine



Another Edit for me:

Q9550 @ 2.83 running VMWare SMP
E7500 @ 2.93 running Native Linux SMP
Q6600 @ 2.8 running Native Linux SMP
GTX285 @ 1638 shaders 
GTS250 @ stock shaders
8800gts 320mb @ 1638
8800gts 640mb @ 1638

All running 24/7.


----------



## MRHANDS

My 9k+ ppd folder sitting on a tech station box I made myself









Q9300 @ 3.0ghz ~ 5000-5500 ppd
9600GSO 384mb @ 1728 shaders ~ 3500-4000ppd depending on WU

Also for 16 hours a day when i'm asleep or working my 3.5ghz Phenom II folds with notfreds @ 6000ppd


----------



## mortimersnerd

Lets give this a bump.


----------



## Protezione

Another Edit for me:

Q9550 @ 2.83 running VMWare SMP (running on evga 750i vanilla)
E7500 @ 2.93 running Native Linux SMP (running on random asus motherboard)
Q6600 @ 2.8 running Native Linux SMP (running on Asus P5K-SE)
GTX285 @ 1638 shaders (running on evga 750i vanilla)
GTS250 @ stock shaders (running on evga 750i vanilla)
8800gts 320mb @ 1638 (running on random asus motherboard)
8800gts 640mb @ 1638 (running on Asus P5K-SE)

Evga 750i board- 8 gigs OCZ PC6400 Ram, Corsair 750 watt PSU
Random Asus board- Random 2 gigs of memory, random generic 400w psu
Asus P5k-SE- 4gigs OCZ PC6500 , Corsair 650 watt PSU

All running 24/7.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC updated 12/19/09

* E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i SLI, 4 GB PC2-6400, 2x GTX 295 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 1x GTX 295 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)
* Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)


----------



## nckid4u

i7 [email protected], ASRock P55 Extreme, 8GB 1600 DDR2, 2X GTS250 (Bigadv, GPU2)
[email protected], Dell Latitude, 4GB ?? (VMware)


----------



## Strat79

Edit for new rig(s):

Strat79:

* PhII 550BE [email protected]: 22/7-2 cores VMware
* Asus DK 1GB 4870 @785/980: 22/7 GPU2
* Athlon 64 X2 4800+ @2.83Ghz: 24/7 Vmware
* Athlon 64 3200+ @2.2Ghz: 24/7 CPU Console
* Celeron @2.1Ghz: 24/7 CPU Console
* Mobile C2Duo @2.2Ghz: 50% uptime Vmware


----------



## markt

Updated op.


----------



## MRHANDS

Small update. I got a different board so I'm folding on a 2nd card now. Unfortunately, it's also the worst OC'ing board i've ever owned. Evga vanilla 750i. Won't go even the slightest above 1333mhz on the FSB. So my CPU is folding at stock. Lost about 1.2k points because of it.


----------



## jck

Current folding rigs for me (Edited):

AMD Phenom II 720BE x4 @3.399GHz, 8GB DDR2-800, 24/7 on 4 cores VMWare SniperXX client w/9800GTX+ GPU2
AMD Athlon x2 5600+, 8GB DDR2-800, 24/7 on 2 cores w/Linux SMP
AMD Phenom 9850 undervolted, 4GB DDR2-667, folding 24/7 VMWare SniperXX client w/9800GTX+ GPU2
Toshiba A35-S159 laptop, 2GB RAM running Windows client 24/7

Will be updating again soon.
Updated: Took the HP notebook offline.


----------



## cloudcws

AMD PII X2 550BE unlocked
MSI770-C45
Mushkin DDR3 667Mhz 2x2 GB
Sapphire HD4850 OC-ed 10%
Folding time - 60%
Folding client - GPU2


----------



## [CyGnus]

E8400 @ 4.4GHz, Asus Rampage Formula X48, 4GB DDR2 1200MHz, GTX275OCX and 8800GT (CPU e GPU v2)

T9300 @ 2.5, Toshiba A300-18A, 4GB DDR2 (win 6.29 client)


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC updated 01/20/10

E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i SLI, 4 GB PC2-6400, 2x GTX 295 Folding 24/7 (GPU2) temporarily on hold

Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Q6600 @ 3.0 GHz, ASUS P5N32-E SLI, 3GB PC2-6400, 8800GT + 9800GT + 8800GTS folding 24/7


----------



## markt

updated OP.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 

Wannabe_OC updated 01/24/10

E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i SLI, 4 GB PC2-6400, 2x GTX 295 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)

Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)


Downsizing is complete...FOR NOW !!!!!! hehe


----------



## to_the_zenith

[email protected], GA-EP45T-UD3R, 4Gb DDR3 PC1600, GTX260OC (Console & GPU2)

Athlon 64 X2 7850BE, GA-MA78GM-US2H, 4Gb DDR2 PC8500, HD3200 (Console & GPU2)


----------



## jck

markt,

I think this entry:

Q6700 @ 3.6ghz,DFI LT X48 T2R,OCZ Titanium DDR800 (2x 2Gb)

Belongs to Kilzon below me.

Also, the Toshiba laptop is now offline. Single core wasn't doing much.

Will update the list if I build another box soon.


----------



## JeevusCompact

This is my main folding Rig:
* Q9550 E0 2.83 GHz @ 4.02 GHz, Gigabyte EP45-UD3P v1.6, 4 GB PC2-8500, 1x 4890 Folding 24/7 (Windows SMP2 and GPU2) Windows 7 x64.
This is my Second Folding Rig:
* PD945 D0 3.40 GHz @ 3.40 GHz, IMB Think Centre, 1 GB PC2-5300, 24/7 (Linux_fah SMP2) Ubuntu 9.10 x64.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update just got my 2nd GTX 275 OCX











Both Card's using GPUV2 and CPU E9400 @ 3.9GHz with SMP 24/7 folding Crunching a nice 26/27k PPD


----------



## Socom

Please update me:

Socom

* 24/7 Rig:,Processor







4 @2.8, Motherboard: Stock dell, RAM: 3 gb pny, GPU(s): Nvidia 9600 gtoc, Folding time: - 100%, Folding clients: - 1x windows 1x gpu
* Other rig:,Processor: *Q9550 @ 3.0*, Motherboard: XFX 750i extreme edition, RAM: Corsair Dominator 1066, GPU(s): 2x EVGA GTX 260s superclocked, Folding time: - 50%, Folding clients: - 1x cpu 1x gpu with viewer


----------



## Aardobard

Aardobard

* E7200 @ 3.2 GHz, P5N E SLI, 4 GB PC2-6400, 8800GT 512Mb Folding 24/7 (GPU2, SMP)
* Q9550 @ 3.8 GHz, GA EP45 UD3P, $ GB PC2-6400, HD4870 Folding 24/7 (6.29 SMP and GPU2)


----------



## wannabe_OC

Wannabe_OC updated 02/10/2010

E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, XFX 780i SLI, 4 GB PC2-6400, 2x GTX 295 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz, MSI P6N Plat, 2 GB PC2-6400, 2x 9800GX2 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
markt,

I think this entry:

Q6700 @ 3.6ghz,DFI LT X48 T2R,OCZ Titanium DDR800 (2x 2Gb)

Belongs to Kilzon below me.

Also, the Toshiba laptop is now offline. Single core wasn't doing much.

Will update the list if I build another box soon.


----------



## Godforbid

Well I'm officially folding. Just passed the 10% mark into my first WU ever! Even if nothing comes of this, the little protein spinning around makes a great screen saver.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Godforbid* 
Well I'm officially folding. Just passed the 10% mark into my first WU ever! Even if nothing comes of this, the little protein spinning around makes a great screen saver.

I take it your using the GPU client with the viewer, you should really close it as it causes system instability and slows the rate of which WU's get finished. essentially you lose ppd output by leaving the viewer open


----------



## Jacka

6000+ @ 3.2GHz, MSI K9A2 Platinum, 4x 1GB Kingston PC2-6400, 4x XFX 9600GSO 384MB - SMP + 4x GPU 24/7


----------



## =Digger=

Q6600 @ 3.6 Ghz, EVGA 780i, 2x G.SKILL pc2-8000, 3 X EVGA 9800 GTX (smp+GPU2)
Q6600 @ 3.2 Ghz, EVGA 780i, 4x OCZ PC2-6400, 3 X EVGA 9800 GT (GPU2)


----------



## egerds

kfa2 8800gt, asus 9600gso (total wattage 450~550)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I take it your using the GPU client with the viewer, you should really close it as it causes system instability and slows the rate of which WU's get finished. essentially you lose ppd output by leaving the viewer open

Recently, the viewer has not been causing any folding instability. However, it still is a hog (but only if you are running CPU smp client, too).


----------



## louze001

i7 860 @ 3.2, EVGA P55 SLI, with one GX2 plus two 9800gt's
Q9450 @ 3.1, EP45-UD3P with one GX2 and one 9800gtx OC
Q8400 @ 3.4, EP45-UD3p with one gtx 260 and one gts 250
E8400 @ 3.8, MSI P45 with one 9800gt and one 9600gt


----------



## markt

Updated database.


----------



## zodac

So many of these folders have stopped now...


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So many of these folders have stopped now...









Gibson and I had a conversation about that, and we came to the conclusion that they contributed to the team, so its almost like keeping a history. also you don't really know unless they post and say they are not folding anymore. Or manually look through all the folders and see if they are active or not.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Gibson and I had a conversation about that, and we came to the conclusion that they contributed to the team, so its almost like keeping a history. also you don't really know unless they post and say they are not folding anymore. Or manually look through all the folders and see if they are active or not.


Oh no, I don't mean that. I'm very much in favour of keeping them here; it's part of OCN folding history.

Just sad that they aren't folding anymore, expecially considering the situation with TSC!. We could use them back for a while.


----------



## phonyphonecall

oo boy... mine is really outdated...
can i remove the following:
i7 920 @ 3.0 GHz, EVGA E758, 6 GB ddr3 1200, 2x 9800GTX 1x GTX-275 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)
and replace the [email protected] 3.0 GHz, EVGA 780i, 4gb ddr2-800, 2x 9800gtx Folding 75% (2x Windows GPU)
with:
[email protected] 3.0 GHz, EVGA 780i, 4gb ddr2-800, 3x 9600gso folding 100% (windows gpu)

thanks so much


----------



## ali7up

just started folding:

i7 920 @ 2.6Ghz, Asus P6T SE, 6GB DDR3 1600, 5850, 24/7 (Vmware Linux SMP +GPU2)
Q6600 @ 2.4Ghz, Asus P5WDG2 WS Pro, 4GB DDR2 PC2 6400, 24/7 VMware Linux SMP
Athlon @ 2.8Ghz, Abit N2F, 2GB DDR2 6400, 24/7 Windows Console
Pentium 4 @ 2.6Ghz, HP 085CH, 1GB DDR PC 2700, 24/7 Windows Console


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh no, I don't mean that. I'm very much in favour of keeping them here; it's part of OCN folding history.

Just sad that they aren't folding anymore, expecially considering the situation with TSC!. We could use them back for a while.

Yeah, you can't kick me off the list if I quit! That's...that's...Un-American!

Oh yeah. Zodac isn't American.









i noticed how some people do a lot of GPU folding and evidently get massive points?

I have been thinking about replacing my mobo in my current box and plopping the 550BE C2 chip with the 92mm zalman back in it. Then, setting up a new box with a new mobo for my 555BE + 8 drives I have and stacking 16GB RAM in it.

How does this pertain to folding? Cause, my current mobo i'd put the 550BE back in...is a 4 slot crossfire board. I am thinking about buying like 4 single-slot nvidia cards (9600s?) and letting them fly.

that sound like a ppd getter? PhenomII x4 550BE + 4x 9600s?

Let me know. I might do it in a few months. I'd like to start getting 20-30kppd off one machine...if possible.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Yeah, you can't kick me off the list if I quit! That's...that's...Un-American!

Oh yeah. Zodac isn't American.









i noticed how some people do a lot of GPU folding and evidently get massive points?

I have been thinking about replacing my mobo in my current box and plopping the 550BE C2 chip with the 92mm zalman back in it. Then, setting up a new box with a new mobo for my 555BE + 8 drives I have and stacking 16GB RAM in it.

How does this pertain to folding? Cause, my current mobo i'd put the 550BE back in...is a 4 slot crossfire board. I am thinking about buying like 4 single-slot nvidia cards (9600s?) and letting them fly.

that sound like a ppd getter? PhenomII x4 550BE + 4x 9600s?

Let me know. I might do it in a few months. I'd like to start getting 20-30kppd off one machine...if possible.

If you really want to get 20-30k ppd off of one machine, you could always build an i7 rig


----------



## [CyGnus]

No need for i7 i have 28/29k with Q9400


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
No need for i7 i have 28/29k with Q9400









Well if I cared to learn, hone, refine and maximize my rigs...I might too.

Heck, my Athlon x2 box has 2 8800GTSes sitting in it doing nothing right now.









But, I'll be shutting that rig down soon. Might re-start it for the CC and Windows SMP it with multi-GPU...maybe even try sticking a BIOS update on it and a Rev C2 550BE in it and see if I can crank 12-15k PPD out with it instead of like 2k-3k.

Oh yeah. I might fire up the 2 dual core laptops I have too.

Just depends on how I feel about setting up a folding farm and everything one weekend.

I'll think about it. The thought of puttin out 40k PPD does kinda make me grin.


----------



## [CyGnus]

JCK go for it and those 550 i think they can be unlock and give you another core try that as well


----------



## repo_man

EVGA GTX260 - GPU224/7
and
EVGA 8800GT (G80) GPU2 24/7

Will be OC'ing my e2180 cpu soon and getting it up and going on SMP.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
JCK go for it and those 550 i think they can be unlock and give you another core try that as well









yeah. I got a 550BE on a 92mm HSF that I know unlocks at stock volts to x4. I just gotta make sure the old AM2 board I got will bios update and unlock it. It was top of the line and I think it did AM2+ CPUs. so I might be able to run that AM3 in AM2+ mode with DDR2.

Actually while posting, I went and looked. the mobo in that x2 machine won't support AM3, but it will support my Phenom 9850 x4 that's in one rig, and the rig it's in will support my 550BE. So, I might have 4 quad cores running soon










Ohhhhhh...UPDATE: I found out the ASRock mobo won't unlock the 550BE, but it will run it with Bios 1.6 and up. So, That would give me a Phenom II 3.1GHz x2 vs the Athlon 64 x2 5600+.

I'll try to do the upgrades this weekend.


----------



## Speedster159

Pentium D 945
Intel 945GNT
Twinmos 1.8Gb 667Mhz(4 Sticks)
XFX GeForce 6200TC 128MB
78%
Windows7 Ultimate 64Bit
Speedster159

Still going to add more system including a OLD Celeron at 400 Mhz









Edit:How do i put a pass key i don't get what the Error is saying.

Edit2:How do i start folding on multiple computers?


----------



## doritos93

PhII 955 @ 3.7 GHz / GA-MA770T-UD3P / DDR3 1333 MHz / 24/7, 90%, SMP
P4 630 @ 3.5GHz / GA-EP45-UD3L / DDR2 800MHz / BFG GeForce9800GTX+ / 24/7, 100%, SMP, GPU2
Asus EN8600GTS / 24/7, 40%, GPU2


----------



## darksun20

*First Rig*
CPU: Core2Duo E7500 @ 2.93GHz
Motherboard: Intel board
Memory: Dell 2GB DDR3 @ 1066
Folding: 24/7

*Second Rig*
CPU: Core2Duo E6550 @ 3.1GHz
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
Memory: 4GB DDR2 @ 886MHz
Folding: 24/7


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
*First Rig*
CPU: Core2Duo E7500 @ 2.93GHz
Motherboard: Intel board
Memory: Dell 2GB DDR3 @ 1066
Folding: 24/7

*Second Rig*
CPU: Core2Duo E6550 @ 3.1GHz
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
Memory: 4GB DDR2 @ 886MHz
Folding: 24/7

You know you can also fold on GPUs, right? That 8800GTS should pull ~3.5k (my 8800GTS 640mb did). Not sure what GPU you have in the E7500 system (if any), but nVidia GPUs are pretty good for folding.


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
You know you can also fold on GPUs, right? That 8800GTS should pull ~3.5k (my 8800GTS 640mb did). Not sure what GPU you have in the E7500 system (if any), but nVidia GPUs are pretty good for folding.

Yea, I was going to see about putting together my old AMD 4400+ SLi rig and GPU folding on it, was going to put a couple of 9800GTX's on it, or something similar.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
Yea, I was going to see about putting together my old AMD 4400+ SLi rig and GPU folding on it, was going to put a couple of 9800GTX's on it, or something similar.

9800GTXs are good, they do about 6k PPD each. Your 8800GTS is definitely worth folding on, if you don't have the GPU client set up on it already, I'd suggest you do so now


----------



## darksun20

Well, I play games at home, so I'll be using the CPU on that box in my sig. Then the AMD SLi machine will be both.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
Well, I play games at home, so I'll be using the CPU on that box in my sig. Then the AMD SLi machine will be both.

You can always run the GPU client only when you aren't using the computer (ie overnight or at work or whatever)


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
You can always run the GPU client only when you aren't using the computer (ie overnight or at work or whatever)

True, you trying to run my power bill out the roof or something? Haha, that is something I will look in to when I get home.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
True, you trying to run my power bill out the roof or something? Haha, that is something I will look in to when I get home.

Well, the addiction has taken over me to the point where I don't turn things off. So I'm in that mindset where I can't imagine turning something off


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, the addiction has taken over me to the point where I don't turn things off. So I'm in that mindset where I can't imagine turning something off









I was told I can no longert leave my computer on when im not home....so i got quieter fans that move more air so i can leave it on and no one notices....it also helps i unplug my monitor and disconnected the hard drive light, lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I was told I can no longert leave my computer on when im not home....so i got quieter fans that move more air so i can leave it on and no one notices....it also helps i unplug my monitor and disconnected the hard drive light, lol

That's similar to what I do. The front LEDs are never plugged in, you can unfortunately still here it, but it's not too loud. However, I'm not out of the house much (only a couple hours/day) so it doesn't get turned off much


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Need to update my folding rigs.

Phenom II X4 940 (stock)
2gb Ballistix PC2 6400
Gigabyte MA78LM-S2H
Win SMP client
no GPU's (for now)
24/7 folder

Phenom II x4 965 (stock)
4gb OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066
K9A2 Platinum
EVGA and XFX GTX 260 and EVGA 9600GSO
Win SMP client
24/7 folder

Phenom II x6 1090 @ 4.0
EVGA and PNY GTX 260
6gb Corsair XMS3
MSI GD70
Win SMP client
24/7 folder


----------



## mike44njdevils

CPU - Phenom II 550 (B50) 3.712 GHz
RAM - G Skill 12800 CL 9 @ 1333 MHz 4 GB
GPU - EVGA 9800GT 1 GB
MOBO - Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
Folding time - 24/7 (ish)
Folding client - Win 7 SMP, Win 7 GPU3


----------



## MRHANDS

Phenom II 940 @ 3.7ghz
9600GSO at 1720 shader
9800GTX at 2000 shader
16-17k ppd

And then my i7 860 in sig rig puts it to shame doing 16k ppd BY ITSELF. But it doesn't fold 24 hrs a day either


----------



## sstnt

Just started folding with:

CPU - I7-975 @ 4.1ghz
RAM - Corsair Dominator 6GB @ 1863mhz
GPU - ASUS ATI 5870 1GB (stock)
MOBO - ASUS P6X58D Premium
Folding Time - 22x7(ish)
Folding Client - Bigadv/VMWare

Not sure about PPD yet, still working on my first WU.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
Just started folding with:

CPU - I7-975 @ 4.1ghz
RAM - Corsair Dominator 6GB @ 1863mhz
GPU - ASUS ATI 5870 1GB (stock)
MOBO - ASUS P6X58D Premium
Folding Time - 22x7(ish)
Folding Client - Bigadv/VMWare

Not sure about PPD yet, still working on my first WU.

nice rig
and good luck on your first WU


----------



## [CyGnus]

CPU - Q9400 @ 3.8Ghz
RAM - Gskill RipJaws 4GB @ 1191mhz
GPU - ASUS GTX470 @ 1500MHz
GPU - XFX 8800GTX @ 1674MHz
MOBO - Asus Rampage Formula X48
Folding Clients - SMP2 / GPU3


----------



## iandroo888

Q6600
4GB DDR2 1066 Corsair Dominators
8800GTS 512mb
8800GT 512mb [x2]


----------



## mmx+

i7 860 @ 3.8ghz
GTX260
2GB XMS3


----------



## Tank

Phenom II 955 BE @ 3.8Ghz
4GB G.skill ram
EVGA GTX 470 w/ Koolance waterblock @ 825/1650/1900


----------



## markt

I'm going to update all this tomorrow morning, so if anybody else wants to make some changes tonight I'll update those too in the morning.


----------



## Iggy0828

Iggy0828

AMD Phenom II x4 955 3.2 GHz @ 3.6 GHz
Asus M4A785-M
Wintec XMS 2x2 GB DDR2 800
PNY GTS 250 1GB
75 - 80% Folding avg 10k ppd
Windows 7


----------



## markt

Updated op. If some info is incorrect post here, also specify if you are *adding* a rig or replacing.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Updated op. If some info is incorrect post here, also specify if you are *adding* a rig or replacing.









Sorry, guess I was updating mine. didn't realize I had added it before. I'm also going to add my GTS 250 back to my rig later on today when I try to clean up my wiring so Ill have both cards folding


----------



## OfficerMac

Adding my rig

Intel Core i7 920 2.6 GHz @ 3.990 GHz
Asus P6T
Corsair XMS 6x2 GB DDR3 1333Mhz
Palit GTX 470 1280 MB
100% Folding - HFM says 35,xxx PPD
Windows 7


----------



## denis6902

Intel Core i7 920 2.6 GHz @ stock speeds - NOT FOLDING YET (Still setting the VMware Linux bigadv Guide)
EVGA x58 3-way SLI
Corsair XMS3 2x2GB DDR3 1333Mhz
BFG GTX 260 H2Oc - 896MB - (775/1325/1615MHz - watercooling)
60 to 70% Folding / ~10K PPD
Windows 7 - x64
Folding for: Forum PC's Brasil (13802)


----------



## louze001

Please replace current rigs with my new ones.

i7 860 @ 3.9, EVGA P55 SLI, with three gtx 275's
i7 920 @ 3.8, EVGA X58 X3 SLI with three 9800gtx's
i7 930 @ 3.5, MSI X58 with one gts 250 and one gt 240
i7 930 @ 3.9, EVGA X58 LE with two gtx 470's


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Please update my information as follows:

* i7 920 @ 4.1 GHz , Asus P6T Deluxe, 6 GB DDR3 1600, 2 GTX 295 Folding 24/7 (VMware SMP and GPU2)

Please Add the following:

* T1055 @ 2.8 GHz , Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H, 4 GB DDR3 1333, GTX 260 Folding 24/7 (SMP and GPU2)

* Athlon 64 X2 4800 @ 2.6 GHz, Asus M2N-E, 2 GB DDR2 800, GTX 260 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)


----------



## markt

Updated user info in the op.


----------



## darksun20

Adding my active folding parts (multiple systems spread out)

E8500 - Folding 24/7 (SMP)
E8600 - Folding 24/7 (SMP)
E7500 - Folding 24/7 (SMP)
E6750, 8800GTS 640MB - Folding 12/7 (SMP / GPU2)
GTX260 x2 - Folding 12/7 (GPU2)


----------



## [CyGnus]

Please delete my Q9400 and add my new rig:

Phenom 2 X6 1055T @ 4.1GHz / Asus Crosshair IV / 4GB HyperX 1600MHz SMP
Asus GTX470 @ 1500MHz GPU 3
2 Gygabyte OC GT240 1GB GDDR5 @ 1728MHz GPU 2

24/7 Folding


----------



## Freakn

Please add my rigs to the mix.

Folder 1

1090T @ 4.0 until its under water
890GPA-uD3H
2x1GB Cheap crap
Fold 24/7 on CPU
Windows SMP

Folder 2

Athlon II 630 (stock for now) - SMP
Gigabyte GT240 512MB GDDR5
M2N68
2GB DDR2 800
Both Fold 24/7
Windows SMp & GPU

Rig 3

550BE unlocked to B50 @ 3.5
GA-MA785G-UD3H
4x1GB DDR2 800
Folding 24/7
Windows SMP

Well thats me for now but I'll be adding another GT240 shortly and hopefully a 1055T within a couple of months


----------



## jck

My new folding rig list:

* AMD Phenom II 720BE x4 @3.399GHz, 4GB DDR2-800, 24/7 on 4 cores VMWare SniperXX client w/9800GTX+ GPU2
* AMD Athlon x2 5600+, 8GB DDR2-800, occassional folding on Linux SMP
* AMD Phenom 9850 undervolted, 4GB DDR2-667, folding 24/7 VMWare SniperXX client w/9800GTX+ GPU2
* AMD Phenom II 550BE x4 unlocked, 4GB DDR3-1600, w/ECS GT240 folding 24/7 CPU and GPU folding under WinXP x64 Pro
* Toshiba A35-S159 laptop, 2GB RAM running Windows client 24/7
* HP dv4-1028us, 4GB DDR2-800, folding 24/7 on Windows client
* Gateway M1631u, 4GB DDR2-667, folding 24/7 on Windows client


----------



## Ninjastryk

add me please, just folding on my sig rig:

i7 975 @ 4.4 GHz w/HT on using 7 threads Windows client -bigadv

3x GTX 295 720/1548/1188 running 6x GPU2 clients

12 GB Mushkin DDR3 1866 MHz

Thanks


----------



## Cyrious

Pentium 4 S478 2.8ghz @ 3.06ghz
ASrock P4Dual-915GL microatx
2x 1GB Crucial DDR 333 @ 400mhz 3-3-3-8
ASUS Radeon HD 4350 512MB 640mhz core 400mhz memory
24/7 except when storms roll through, the rig does not have protection
Windows Console for GPU client and normal CPU client
Captiosus for the folding name


----------



## LemonSlice

Add my sig rig please







.


----------



## adzsask

I fold on my sig, add me please








MSI GTX 275 twin frozr 728/1620/1296 -GPU2 8 hours a day


----------



## kiwwanna

My folding rigs so far

All 24/7 Folding

i7 920 @ 4Ghz
EVGA way-4 SLI
Mushkin Enhanced Backline 12GB @ 1866 / 8 8 8 8 22
EVGA 9800GT 1GB @ 600 / 1715
EVGA 9800GT 512mb @ 600 / 1712
Windows SMP 6.3
2 x GPU 6.23

Phenom II x6 1055T @ stock







(no time to OC)
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO 790x
Mushkin Enhanced Backline 4GB @ 1600 / 6 6 6 18
EVGA 9800GX2 1GB @ 550 / 1750
EVGA 9800GX2 1GB @ 550 / 1750
EVGA Fermi 470 1280mb @ 750 / 1500
Windows SMP 6.3
5 x GPU 6.23

Gateway NV59
i3 330m @ stock
4gb ddr 3
Windows SMP 6.3

More too come, someday


----------



## eclipseaudio4

update:
AMD 965 X4 3.4 @ 3.9
MSi 790FX-GD70
Mushkin HP 8GB @1600 DDR3
XFX 8800GTS (G92) X2 @ 756/1944/1013
Ramping back up to almost 24/7 about 50% right now
GPU2 & SMP console
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## markt

Updated OP.


----------



## Jacka




----------



## kiwwanna

http://www.overclock.net/10186970-post558.html --- Missed me post, I think


----------



## [CyGnus]

Edit my System to this:

Phenom 2 X6 1055T @ 4.2GHz / Asus Crosshair IV / 4GB HyperX 1600MHz SMP
Asus GTX460 @ 1700MHz GPU 3
Gygabyte OC GT240 1GB GDDR5 @ 1728MHz GPU 2


----------



## leekaiwei

leekaiwei

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66GHz @ 3.25GHz, Asus P5QL-SE, Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 @ 800MHz, Sparkle Nvidia GTS 250 @ 738MHz, Folding Occasionally, [email protected] GPU Tracker V2


----------



## Cyrious

edit mine to
Athlon 64 3500+ S939
4GB DDR 333
Radeon HD 4350
MS-7093 (MSI Albacore)
20GB HDD


----------



## xxlawman87xx

xxlawman87xx

Q9550 EVGA 780i FTW Hyperx DDR2 800 @3.825 50%(SMP)
EVGA 9800GT @ 1620 (24/7) (GPU2)
EVGA GTX 480 HC FTW @ 1702 30% (GPU3)


----------



## Blueduck3285

Blueduck3285

AMD Phenom II X6 2.8 @ 3.2
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
Crucial Ballistix 4GB 1600
Nvidia 8800 GS 380mb
Folding time - 75%
Folding client - Windows console SMP and GPU2


----------



## markt

Updated


----------



## jck

Note: I have no Q6700...

My rig list:

* AMD Phenom II 720BE x4 @3.399GHz, 4GB DDR2-800, 24/7 on 4 cores on FAH 6.29 w/9800GTX+ GPU2
* AMD Phenom II 550BE x2 @ 3.1GHz, 4GB DDR3-1333, 24/7 on FAH 6.29 w/GT240 GPU3
* AMD Phenom 9850 undervolted, 4GB DDR2-667, folding 24/7 FAH 6.29 w/9800GTX+ GPU2
* AMD Phenom II 550BE x4 unlocked, 4GB DDR3-2000, w/XFX GTS250 folding 24/7 FAH 6.29 and GPU2
* Toshiba A35-S159 laptop, 2GB RAM running Windows client *offline*
* HP dv4-1028us dual core Centrino, 4GB DDR2-800, folding 24/7 on Windows client *offline*
* Gateway M1631u dual core Turion, 4GB DDR2-667, folding 24/7 on Windows client *offline*
* AMD Athlon 5600+ x2 @ 2.6GHz, 8GB DDR2-800 Linux folding *offline*


----------



## Cyrious

folding rig update!

A64 x2 @ 2ghz running CPU on core 0
same motherboard
same amount of ram
Asus 4350 now at 735mhz core 490mhz memory running GPU2 console, with the CPU part of it running on core 1

and my desktop is running SMP, e5300 @ 3ghz when im not using it


----------



## kcuestag

Here are mine:

*kcuestag*

- X6 1055T @ 3.8Ghz, GA-MA790FXT-UD5P, 4Gb DDR3 1600 CL7, HD5970, 24/7 (CPU Only)
- i5 750 @ 3.8Ghz, P7P55D PRO, 4Gb DDR3 OCZ Obsidian, HD5770, 24/7 (CPU Only)
- X3 720 @ X4 3.6Ghz, Asus Crossair III Formula, 4Gb G-Skill Ripjaws CL9, GTX470, 24/7 (GPU Only)
- Core 2 Duo 2.20Ghz, 3Gb DDR2 667, 24/7 (CPU Only)
- PS3 60Gb, 24/7

Cheers!


----------



## jck

Very nice


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Very nice









Well sadly, only the X6 1055T rig is mine, the other 2 quads are from 2 friends but they fold for me


----------



## to_the_zenith

Yeah I'll throw mine in too hey









*tothezenith* - all console clients
QX9650 @ 3.5Ghz, GA-EP45T-UD3R, 4Gb DDR3 1600 7-7-7-16, GTX470 @ 800Mhz, 24/7 'cept when the GF stays over








In Nov will be upgrading to watercooling and adding a GTS450 to this too.

7850BE, GA-MA78GM-US2H, 4Gb DDR2 1066 5-7-7-20, GTX460 768Mb @ 800Mhz 24/7
In Nov will be upgrading to X6 1055T


----------



## PinkPenguin

I will add mine into the mix:

Pinkpenguin

i7 930 @ 4.1Ghz HT on, GA-X58A-UD3R, 6Gb PC3-12800, GTX460 @ 840Mhz + 8800GT (24/7 GPU and CPU)


----------



## staryoshi

Thread Revival!
Pentium Dual Core E3300 @ 2.5Ghz, Biostar G31D-M7, 2GB DDR2-800 CL5, GTS450 @ 925/1850/xxx (24/7 GPU)


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
Blueduck3285

AMD Phenom II X6 2.8 @ 3.2
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
Crucial Ballistix 4GB 1600
Nvidia 8800 GS 380mb
Folding time - 75%
Folding client - Windows console SMP and GPU2

Update to my system please

AMD Phenom II x6 2.8 @ 4.06
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
Crucial Ballistix 4GB 1600
Asus DirectCU GTX 460 1Gb
Nvidia 800 GS 380Mb
Folding Time - 85%
Folding Cclient - Windows console SMP -Bigadv and 2x GPU3


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

AvgWhiteGuy,Phenom II X4 940 (stock) ,2gb Ballistix PC2 6400, MSI K9A2 Platinum ,Win SMP client, 2x GTX 260(for now)24/7 folder
Phenom II x4 965 (stock), 4gb OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066, K9A2 Platinum,3x GTX 260, Win SMP client, 24/7 folder
,Phenom II x6 1090 @ 4.0, 2x GTX 460, 6gb Corsair XMS3,MSI GD70, Win SMP client,24/7 folder
i7 930 @ 4.0 6Gb Corsair 1600 XMS3, Win bigadv client, 9600GSO

Please update my rigs.


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Here is my system:

i7 965 3.2GHz @ 3.696 GHz, Asus Rampage II, 12GB Kingston DDR3 1600MHz, 2x nVidia GTX 295 w/1792MB, Folding 24/7 (SMP2 and GPU2 clients)
See below sig-rig for full details.

ACQ


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Updated listing:

-i7 980X @ 4.3 GHz , Asus P6T Deluxe, 6 GB DDR3 1600, 2 GTX 295 Folding 24/7 ( SMP -bigadv and GPU2)
-i7 920 @ 3.9 GHz , Asus P6T, 6 GB DDR3 1600, 3 GTX 460 24/7 ( SMP -bigadv and GPU3)
-i7 920 @ 3.9 GHz , Evga X58 Sli LE, 3 GB DDR3 1600, GTX 460, GTS 250 24/7 ( SMP -bigadv, GPU2 and GPU3)
-T1055 @ 3.6 GHz , Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H, 4 GB DDR3 1333, GTX 260 Folding 24/7 (SMP and GPU2)
-Athlon 64 X2 4800 @ 2.6 GHz, Asus M2N-E, 2 GB DDR2 800, GTX 260 Folding 24/7 (GPU2)


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update my Rig and delete the others i only have this one.

AMD 1055T @ 4.1GHz, Asus CrossHair IV, 4GB OCZ Blade ST 1600MHz 6-7-6-21, GTX460 @ 850/1700/2000 and 2x GTS450 @ 950/1900/2000 (Smp and 3 GPU3 clients 24/7)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Bastiaan_NL

i7 920 @ 3.9ghz 7threads, Asrock x58 Extreme3, 6gb corsair dominator gt 1674mhz, 2 evga gtx460 @ 900/1800/1900 smp and 2x gpu3

i3 540 stock, evga p55 ftw, 4gb corsair dominator gt 1600mhz, evga gtx275 @ 500/1676/1134 and evga gts250 @ 785/1951/1140 only gpu3

The i3 will be changed for an i7 870 soon, with 2 gts450's.
The 2xx cards will go on a p5q deluxe, not sure about the cpu yet.


----------



## MacG32

Add me, please!









i7 980X 3.33 GHz @ 4 GHz, Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7, Kingston HyperX 6x4 GB 1600 MHz, 24/7, Windows V6 Beta SMP2/CPU client

Thanks markt!







You got my back?


----------



## jcharlesr75

Please update me as well..
[email protected]/EP45-UD3L/4Gb GSkill [email protected]/Zotac Amp! GTX470

Im no longer folding in linux. I generally only fold GPU now as SMP adversly effects my GPU output. I will be continuing to fold SMP when i can figure out how to make them both play nice.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
Please update me as well..
[email protected]/EP45-UD3L/4Gb GSkill [email protected]/Zotac Amp! GTX470

Im no longer folding in linux. I generally only fold GPU now as SMP adversly effects my GPU output. I will be continuing to fold SMP when i can figure out how to make them both play nice.

SMP to 3 threads instead of 4, and let the GPU folding take up the 4th thread. If it doesnt claim it all the way, keep the SMP threads set at 3, and run a standard CPU client set to use whatever percentage of the 4th core that isnt being used by the GPU client


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Reset my systems new add ons









Soprano:
C2D E6750
BFG9800GTXOC

Server:
HP
AMD Athlon 64 X2Dual
3800+EVGA GTS450

Compaq:
Presario
PD 940 Dual Core
BFG9600GTOC

The farm is half back up and running...
Need 2 more GTS450 cards to replace the old ,tried but true cards

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Cyrious

Also update:

i got a slew of upgrades, another computer for folding, and now i just need some GPUs for GPU folding.

Foldstorm:
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ S939 running SMP
radeon 4350 (idle, didnt produce enough to justify its continued running, replacing it with a 8600GT is in the works, which in turn will be replaced by a GT240)
Foldstorm II:
exact same model processor as in foldstorm
no GPU, although eventually a GT240 shall reside in it


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Final update for the year......maybe

Updated listing:

-i7 980X @ 4.3 GHz , Asus P6T Deluxe, 6 GB DDR3 1600, 2 GTX 295 (SMP -bigadv and GPU2)

-i7 920 @ 3.9 GHz , Asus P6T, 6 GB DDR3 1600, 2 GTX 460 (SMP -bigadv and GPU3)

-i7 920 @ 3.9 GHz , Evga X58 Sli LE, 3 GB DDR3 1600, 2 GTX 460 ( SMP -bigadv, GPU3)

-i7 930 @ 4.0 GHz , Evga X58 Sli LE, 6 GB DDR3 1600, GTS 250 ( SMP -bigadv, GPU2)

-T1055 @ 3.6 GHz , Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H, 4 GB DDR3 1333, GTX 260, GTX 295 (SMP and GPU2)

-Athlon 64 X2 4800 @ 2.6 GHz, Asus M2N-E, 2 GB DDR2 800, GTX 260 (GPU2)


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Final update for the year......maybe

Updated listing:

-i7 980X @ 4.3 GHz , Asus P6T Deluxe, 6 GB DDR3 1600, 2 GTX 295 (SMP -bigadv and GPU2)

-i7 920 @ 3.9 GHz , Asus P6T, 6 GB DDR3 1600, 2 GTX 460 (SMP -bigadv and GPU3)

-i7 920 @ 3.9 GHz , Evga X58 Sli LE, 3 GB DDR3 1600, 2 GTX 460 ( SMP -bigadv, GPU3)

-i7 930 @ 4.0 GHz , Evga X58 Sli LE, 6 GB DDR3 1600, GTS 250 ( SMP -bigadv, GPU2)

-T1055 @ 3.6 GHz , Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H, 4 GB DDR3 1333, GTX 260, GTX 295 (SMP and GPU2)

-Athlon 64 X2 4800 @ 2.6 GHz, Asus M2N-E, 2 GB DDR2 800, GTX 260 (GPU2)


















i am infinitely jealous, especially considering that farm can outdo in one day everything i have done in the last 3 weeks.

Also, i got some upgrades
Foldstorm II has the 8600GT in it, producing a respectable 1800PPD at peak
Foldstorm is offline simply because its not worth it without a GPU
And if i can get a LGA 775 dualie (Conroe dual to be precise, netburst can go EABOD) and a GPU for it, ill fold on the new hardware that i just got as well.


----------



## nckid4u

nckid4u update 12/9/10

*i7 [email protected], EVGA X58 LE, 6GB OCZ 1600, 2x GTX460 + 1 GT430 (SMP -bigadv, GPU3)


----------



## dcshoejake

Folding Rig:

E2180 @ 3.2GHz SMP
eVGA 750i FTW
2x8800GS
WD 250GB HDD
Antec 300
2x1GB 800 Tracers

Main Rig:
Duh

Future Plans:
I've got an i7 coming in a week and I have a 4870x2 and a 9600GSO spare, the 8800/9600 cards are going into the 780i, the GTS 250 is going into the folding rig and the 4870x2 is going into the main rig.... until I can sell it


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcshoejake;11597699*
> Folding Rig:
> 
> E2180 @ 3.2GHz SMP
> eVGA 750i FTW
> 2x8800GS
> WD 250GB HDD
> Antec 300
> 2x1GB 800 Tracers
> 
> Main Rig:
> Duh
> 
> Future Plans:
> I've got an i7 coming in a week and I have a 4870x2 and a 9600GSO spare, the 8800/9600 cards are going into the 780i, the GTS 250 is going into the folding rig and the 4870x2 is going into the main rig.... until I can sell it


I have no recollection of posting this..


----------



## Concorde105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcshoejake;12157523*
> I have no recollection of posting this..


It was also a month and a half ago.


----------



## Freakn

I'm only GPU folding these days but using

GTS 450 @ 850/1700/stock
GTS 450 @ stock
2 x GT 430 @ stock

And are in 3 different machines.

Thinking about grabbing a 460 or 470 if I can find it cheap enough. Even thinking about selling my 6870 and running dual 470's in my sig rig


----------



## Boyboyd

I've just got back into folding after a big pause.

i5 2500K @ 5GHz, Asus P8P67, 8GB Corsair RAM, XFX 5850 1GB

Folding 80% of the time (when im at work or asleep or not gaming)

SMP with Big-adv and the GPU client (thinking of stopping, it's not great on ATI GPUs)

My folding name is boydyboyd, i've had my postbit for years now.

Currently crunching through a 6702 WU at 7 mins / %


----------



## Cyrious

both of my primary folding machines are offline due to power concerns (overclocking my processor to almost 3.8ghz makes it pull almost 130W, which was 90W more than before) so right now i am only folding on my desktop.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12179780*
> I've just got back into folding after a big pause.
> 
> i5 2500K @ 5GHz, Asus P8P67, 8GB Corsair RAM, XFX 5850 1GB
> 
> Folding 80% of the time (when im at work or asleep or not gaming)
> 
> SMP with Big-adv and the GPU client (thinking of stopping, it's not great on ATI GPUs)
> 
> My folding name is boydyboyd, i've had my postbit for years now.
> 
> Currently crunching through a 6702 WU at 7 mins / %


Folding on the ati card is just going to slow down your SMP / bigadv folding more then youll get form the gpu + cpu, I would definitely put it on hold.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12209009*
> Folding on the ati card is just going to slow down your SMP / bigadv folding more then youll get form the gpu + cpu, I would definitely put it on hold.


It sort of folds in bursts. So i stopped it.

Still getting 19k PPD on my CPU though.


----------



## Khobie

[/IMG]
My rig, the crux of it is in the sig. Nothing that interesting otherwise just two hdd's, a dvd drive and a memory card reader. Although there are better things on the way to replace this. Like a new set up including 4x gtx 460's.


----------



## lizardtastegood

CPU: E5300 2.6ghz @4.3ghz
GPU: 2 GTX 460 1gb
Memory: Crucial Ballistix 4gb DDR2800
Mobo: DFI TPower I45
Folding Time: 24/7
Clients: SMP and 2 GPUv3


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Sig rig.


----------



## nathris

Yea, I know... its dusty. But my house is so dusty that I'd have to be in there every day cleaning, so I just leave it until it starts to affect performance.

Anyways, I RMA'd my 9800GTX+ and EVGA sent me a nice new 55nm GTX 260, which is now just sitting there folding.

I should be able to pull 30+k PPD for the Chimp Challenge now.


----------



## derfael

Primary Desktop/gaming/work Rig
AMD Phenom II x4 965 @ 3.400.2 MHz
2x 4GB Corsair PC3 10700H(667 MHz)
Radeon HD 5770 1GB @ Core 849 MHZ, memory 1200 MHZ
HDD's - 3x 1TB, 200GB, 300GB
Win 7 64-Bit

Secondary Desktop/Storage Box
AMD Athlong 64 x2 @ 3.038.6 MHz
2x 2GB G.Skill PC2-6400(400 MHz)
Radeon HD 4870 512MB(unknown clock speeds)
HDD's - 4x 2TB, 500GB
Win 7 64-Bit

As soon as i get my server box running with an OS, ill post specs on it, but its a Dell 1600SC...=D


----------



## 69BBNova

This is my [email protected] only rig but oddly enough I fold on my other rig/rigs more often.

I sort of call this my emergency Folding rig when I want a big PPD boost...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Main Rig: (SMP, GPU3) 24/7

i7 950 @ 4GHz
6GB G.Skill DDR3
500GB WD Green, 1 TB Samsung F3
EVGA mobo
NZXT 650w PSU
EVGA GTS 250 1GB OC edition
Win 7 Ultimate

Fold Rig 1: (SMP) 24/7
ASUS All-In-One
E5200 @ 2.5GHz
2GB RAM
80GB WD
Win7 Ultimate

Fold Rig 2: (SMP, SMP) 24/7
i7 740QM @ 1.7GHz
6GB RAM
Win7 Ultimate

Fold Rig 3:
AMD X2 4000+ @ 2.0GHz
2GB Generic RAM
Win7 Ultimate

Currently in the process of putting scraps together to build 2 e4500 smp rigs with plans to add gpu folding in the future, and a couple more rigs for single gpu folding


----------



## dmanstasiu

Hi! I just joined the team









AMD 955 BE, 4GHz
5850, slight O/C
Folding from Dawn til dusk
Windows 7

Folding name: Stan_NCIX (I will change it.. once I figure out how)


----------



## Lutro0

This guy is a dedicated folder. =)

2600k - Bigadv
2x gts 450s

=P


----------



## ounderfla69

My newest folder (Hermes), still needs some work but I had heart surgery yesterday so I am taking a few days off working on it. Still needs some exhaust fans on the top of the case and a 2.5inch OS drive.









Hermes - SMP Folder
I7-950 @4Ghz 30k PPD

Bender Main Rig - SMP Folder
I7-920 @4Ghz 31k PPD

Farnsworth WHS -SMP Folder
Q6600 @3Ghz 4k-7k PPD

Media Center - SMP Folder
Q9550 @3GHZ 4k-7k PPD

Total PPD 68k-76K


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

added a few more to the farm









Foldrig 4
GA-e-45-ud3p
e6320 1.8GHz @ 2.2GHz -smp folding
1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 667MHz Generic
640GB Seagate
EVGA GTS 250 1GB -gpu folding
335w Generic PSU
Windows 7 Ultimate

Foldrig 5:
ASUS MicroATX
512MB Generic 555 DDR2
80GB Seagate SATA
e4500 @ 2.5GHz -smp folding
280w Generic PSU
Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## brendan.noelien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith*


Yeah I'll throw mine in too hey









*tothezenith* - all console clients
QX9650 @ 3.5Ghz, GA-EP45T-UD3R, 4Gb DDR3 1600 7-7-7-16, GTX470 @ 800Mhz, 24/7 'cept when the GF stays over








In Nov will be upgrading to watercooling and adding a GTS450 to this too.

7850BE, GA-MA78GM-US2H, 4Gb DDR2 1066 5-7-7-20, GTX460 768Mb @ 800Mhz 24/7
In Nov will be upgrading to X6 1055T



to_the_zenith:
What is your settings in the BIOS to be able to run with 1600MHz RAM? If I select XMP Profile1, other settings are changed automatically. When trying to boot with those settings, the MB give me a lot of beeps and won't start up. I'm running a GA-EP45T-UD3R with an E8400 and Corsair XMS3 1600.

The problem is I can't use the 1600 RAM successfully. The highest so far is 1467MHz, which is no where near the speed this board and RAM is suppose to be able to run.

I need your help PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

PR-Imagery

Gen-Drexler
i7 [email protected] - P8Z68 - Corsair Venegeance 4x4GB 1600MHz - Zotac GTX 570 1280MB - Windows smp 6.34+GPU 6.41 - 24/7 / 24/7 Ubuntu folding special occasions

Lt. Moore
[email protected] - ECS P43T-A2 - 2x2GB Kingston 667MHz - Zotac 9800GTX+ 512MB - Windows smp 6.34+GPU 6.41 24/7

2Lt. Murray
i7 720qm - 2x4GB - Toshiba x505 - Crucial 1066Mhz - GTS 250m 1GB - Windows smp 6.34+GPU 6.41 24/7

$***Top
Pentium M/Centrino 2.13GHz - HP RG188LA - 2x1GB Markvision 667MHz - Windows Uni client 24/7


----------



## bigkahuna360

CPU type: i7 960 3.2GHz @ 4GHz
Motherboard brand/model: Intel DX58SO
RAM brand/model: GSKILL 4x4GBs @ 1670MHz
Video card: Soon to be EVGA GTX 570 HD 1280MB
Folding time - 75%
Folding client - Windows Gromacs SMP2


----------



## Philistine

I demand pics!

Sig rig
AMD Phenom II x6 3.2 @ 3.64GHz
MSI 870A-G54 Soon upgrading to a Crosshair V that will hopefully help me break 4GHz.
8GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1600
2x GTX 560 Ti @ 1900Mz shaders
100% on the CPU and 75% on the GPUs at least until I get them under water. Stock coolers are noisy.




























Not shown in the pics, but I have the CPU on a XSPC RX240 now.


----------



## Citra

Last pic changes by itself. That's awesome!

Mine:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon_SX*
> 
> P4/ ATI 1950pro folding/server, GPU folding pwns!!! (System Up Time : 97 days!!!)lol
> 
> [email protected] 3.145/ 2GB ddr-800


What PPD is that pulling?
Cuz I have a dell dimension with the same specs, but its currently not folding..


----------



## wireeater

Intel i5 2500k - Stock ATM 3.4mhz
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 (stock)
XFX Radeon HD 7950 (stock)
I just started but I would say it will probably be 50% of my time. I also set it up on my workstation to run when I am not there








[email protected] Client Control Ver: 7.1.50 W7
Folding name is Wireeater

Running stock cooler (waiting for replacement parts from CoolerMaster...) running warm.




Estimated points per day : 163XX ATM

Not sure if that is good or not.


----------



## derickwm

I don't think the OP is active in this thread much... we should start a new one sometime. With new numbers and stats. A lot has changed since 2005


----------



## GameGirl35

Well now, here's my rig for right now;

AMD 64 CPU AM3/AM3+: AMD FX-4170 Bulldozer 4.2GHz (Quad Core) 32nm, AM3+ 8MB Cache

AMD 64 AM3/ AM3+ Motherboards: MSI 760GM-E51 (FX), AM3+, AMD 760G, Onboard Video, HDMI, GB LAN

DDR3 Dual Channel memory: 16GB (4x4GB) PC12800 DDR3 1600 Dual Channel

Video Card: ATI Radeon HD5450 1GB DDR3/ Radeon HD 5000 Series

Folding time: Occassionally

Folding client: Windows console - Windows 7 Ultimate x64

My folding name is the same as my main username: GameGirl35, Team 37726


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't think the OP is active in this thread much... we should start a new one sometime. With new numbers and stats. A lot has changed since 2005


I'll gladly do it.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

somebody git on it!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameGirl35*
> 
> Well now, here's my rig for right now;
> AMD 64 CPU AM3/AM3+: AMD FX-4170 Bulldozer 4.2GHz (Quad Core) 32nm, AM3+ 8MB Cache
> AMD 64 AM3/ AM3+ Motherboards: MSI 760GM-E51 (FX), AM3+, AMD 760G, Onboard Video, HDMI, GB LAN
> DDR3 Dual Channel memory: 16GB (4x4GB) PC12800 DDR3 1600 Dual Channel
> Video Card: ATI Radeon HD5450 1GB DDR3/ Radeon HD 5000 Series
> Folding time: Occassionally
> Folding client: Windows console - Windows 7 Ultimate x64
> My folding name is the same as my main username: GameGirl35, Team 37726


PM me back and I can assist you. I don't see your folding name on the stats page, so it must not be setup correctly. This thread is for members in the team competition to post pictures of their computers. You're not in yet, but we can work on that.


----------



## 4thKor

1)- Q8200 @ 2.93ghz on GA-EP35-UD3L with XFX HD6670
2)- AMD X4 965BE @ 3.7ghz on Asus M5A97 with HIS 4670 "Ice Q"
3)- AMD A8-3870K on ASRock A75 Pro4

Soon to include Q6600 @ highest OC possible on GA-EP45-UD3LR with (choke!) Galaxy 8400 GS (may not even work with FAH!)


----------



## 4thKor

P.S.- I haven't reached 50,000 points yet, but I will!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> P.S.- I haven't reached 50,000 points yet, but I will!


You can't get that 965 higher ?


----------



## labnjab

The main rig

processor: i5 2500k at 4.8 ghz under an H80
gpu: Evga gtx 570 at 850 mhz
motherboard: Msi p67a-gd55
ram: Kingston 2x4 gb DDR3 1333 (will be samsung 2x4 gb ddr3 1600 mhz @ 2100 mhz by Thursday
24/7 folding 90% of the time
v6 through linux vmware for smp, gpu client for gpu

Dedicated TC Folder (caseless)

Processor: i5 3570K at 4.8 ghz under an H100
Motherboard: z68 Asus Maximus IV Gene-z/gen 3
Ram: Samsumg 2x4 gb DDR3 1600 @ 2100 10-10-10-28 timings
24/7 TC folding
Native Ubuntu 10.10 V6 client


----------

